#edubuntu 2006-04-03
<LaserJock> ogra: I found the problem
<LaserJock> ogra: there is a wrapper script. I just isn't installed into the deb
<ogra> gah
<ogra> my mistake then
<LaserJock> ogra: but there needs to be some symlinks (it expects everything in /usr/lib/squeak/ and we install in /usr/share/squeak/)
<ogra> just change the script ? i dont think its upstream ... 
<ogra> my packages were based on some guadalinex sourcepackages ...
<LaserJock> apparently the script is pretty popular
<ogra> but why should we add unecessary symlinks ? 
<ogra> change the location of the target then ? 
<ogra> i.e. lets just install to /usr/lib ...
<LaserJock> just a sec, I think the script is created by ./configure so I'm not entirely sure how to switch it
<LaserJock> ogra: we could do that too
<ogra> if there is no policy violation through installing to /usr/lib ... (which i doubt) ...
<LaserJock> ogra: initsqueak is created by ./configure so I think it would be better to symlink or change install targets
<ogra> lets change targets then 
<ogra> there is no danger that we clash with debian any day before apple is broke
<LaserJock> lol
<ogra> and i think the upstream code didnt change since ages, did it ? 
<LaserJock> I don't think so
<LaserJock> but now I got #squeak arguing about inisqueak so...
<ogra> heh
<LaserJock> see inisqueak is ok from CLI
<LaserJock> but as far as putting something in the menu, it isn't so good
<LaserJock> somebody over there has a little zenity script but I'm not sure if that is a great solution either
<ogra> it needs to check if the user has a writable image ... if so, it should start the vm ... if not, it should create a default image ...
<ogra> doesnt it do that ? 
<ogra> why should zenity be needed ?
<LaserJock> it copies the default image to `pwd` if one isn't found
<ogra> i dont see any need for user interaction ... 
<LaserJock> what would `pwd` be for a menu item?
<ogra> and i dont see why we shouldnt be able to run it from a .desktop file
<ogra> cd ~ && inisqueak ?
<LaserJock> yeah, that was just what was suggested in #squeak
<ogra> but i think you can make it a lot more elegant ...
<LaserJock> is a .desktop file installed?
<LaserJock> I didn't see one offhand
<ogra> iirc there is an option in the xdg spec for the working dir
<ogra> it should at least be in the source 
<LaserJock> ok, so here is what I'll do. I'll fix the targets to put .changes .image and .sources in /usr/lib/squeak and then make sure a .desktop is installed that runs inisqueak
<LaserJock> ogra: I think Path might work in the .desktop
<LaserJock> I think I can also get rid of /etc/alternatives stuff in squeak-image since alternatives are essentially handles by inisqueak
<iGotNoTime> ogra are you here?
<iGotNoTime> I just was at this page: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuWiki and at the bottom it says....
<iGotNoTime>  Edubuntu 5.10   ogra is the lead person
<iGotNoTime> I feel so bad about asking for so much help from someone sooooo far ahead of what I could ever do with Linux, just wanted to say I appreciate the help you gave me and the time
<ogra> thats been an old spec 
<iGotNoTime> just a thank you :)
<ogra> i should just lead the development on it ...
<ogra> :)
<ogra> actually i didnt know that page still exists :)
<iGotNoTime> yeah it was the main :D
<ogra> it was the frontpage when we started and had a separate wiki
<ogra> oh, its still linked as the frontpage from the website :) i didnt know that 
<iGotNoTime> honored you are :D
<iGotNoTime> I have a suggestion... It took me forever to find how to add a "start-up program", maybe that could be in it's own menu dialogue rather than under sessions?
<iGotNoTime> Unless you are looking to avoid the Windows feel :P
<iGotNoTime> just a suggestion from a guy with XP still very fresh in his head :)
<ogra> there is an easier way :)
<ogra> just save your session ...
<ogra> (alt-f2 and type gnome-session-save)
<iGotNoTime> I am scared how much temp space it would take to do that :)
<ogra> it will then start up whats currently running
<ogra> none at all 
<iGotNoTime> I never reboot anyway, just a thought for those who do
<iGotNoTime> that's very cool :)
<ogra> it just saves a list of the currently running programs and their open files ... 
<ogra> and restores the session to match that list 
<iGotNoTime> I do actually save session on my laptop, but I have issues with it so I don't use now
<iGotNoTime> the fan does not work with edubuntu LOL
<iGotNoTime> I could cook eggs on it
<ogra> whats that for a laptop ? 
<iGotNoTime> Averatec 3200 series
<iGotNoTime> I think 3250
<ogra> amd64 ? 
<iGotNoTime> no big deal, I just run it for no more than 10 minutes these days because of it :)
<ogra> or i386
<iGotNoTime> it is AMD but I don't know what chip
<ogra> but its clearly a bug ...
<iGotNoTime> could just be my brand
<iGotNoTime> I am not blaming edubuntu :)
<ogra> unless you have an amd64 and run the i386 version on it
<ogra> blame edubuntu ... 
<iGotNoTime> edubuntu is too cute to blame for anything bad :D
<ogra> its supposed to work and should be fixed :)
<iGotNoTime> I had a nightmare experience with CentOS a couple weeks ago
<iGotNoTime> completely crashed my bios
<iGotNoTime> had to buy a new motherboard
<ogra> how that ? 
<iGotNoTime> I don't know
<iGotNoTime> I never would have thought a distro could do anything like that
<iGotNoTime> I always had to flash my bios before
<iGotNoTime> couldn't re-flash this one because bios is not public yet
<iGotNoTime> so here it sits
<iGotNoTime> they said in IRC they have seen it before
<iGotNoTime> crazy
<iGotNoTime> anyway I am back to the wiki :)
<iGotNoTime> have a great night :)
<ogra> night :)
<LaserJock> ogra: ok, I actually found a shell script from Lex Spoon that does exactly what we want
<ogra> cool
<ogra> did you get my last messages before my line dropped ?
<ogra> <ogra> iirc there is an option in the xdg spec for the working dir
<ogra> <ogra> it should at least be in the source 
<ogra> <ogra> the .desktop file is in the linex dir in squeak-vm
<LaserJock> yeah, I found the .desktop
<ogra> there is also an inisqueak (called just squeak)
<LaserJock> but inisqueak is interactive so it put me in an infinite loop :-)
<ogra> sadly its spanish ... 
<ogra> and my spanish is nonexistent :)
<LaserJock> but this script I found really does the same thing but better, for now
<ogra> yep
<ogra> the linex one is pretty evil 
<ogra> ensuredir()
<ogra> {
<ogra>   if [ ! -d "${1}" ]  ; then
<ogra>     if mkdir "${1}" ; then
<ogra>         echo squeak: Creado ${1}
<ogra>         if [ -d $GNOME_DESKTOP ] ; then
<ogra>                 cp /usr/share/applications/squeak.desktop $GNOME_DESKTOP/
<ogra>         fi
<ogra>     else
<ogra>       echo squeak: <A1>No se ha podido crear ${1}!
<ogra>     fi
<ogra>   fi
<LaserJock> the inisqueak script is good for installing multiple versions because it asks you which .image you want to install
<ogra> }
<ogra> it copies the .desktop file on your desktop if its not there yet ...
<ogra> if you delete it and start suqeak, it will reappear
<LaserJock> ok, so to make squeak working we can install this script to /usr/bin/squeak and have squeak-image
<ogra> yep
<LaserJock> ok, I'll have it done shortly
<iGotNoTime> I have a noob question.... some programs start in usr/bin/ and some start from usr/share/
<iGotNoTime> what's the difference?
<iGotNoTime> For example Gdesklets is in /usr/bin/ yet Asterisk is in /usr/share/
<iGotNoTime> oops just double-checking I meant sbin not share :P
<Sergi0>  /share are alot of stuf data for the programs, normaly the executable should be in /usr/bin
<Sergi0> sbin if system task, a normal user would need them, sudo or root does use them
<iGotNoTime> ok
<Sergi0> a normal user would not need them :P
<Sergi0> bad typo :)
<iGotNoTime> so more like system utilities and such?
<Sergi0> yup
<iGotNoTime> ok
<iGotNoTime> Anyone know the TFTP default root directory in edubuntu?
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<JaneW> Here's a feature we DON'T need for Edubuntu  http://www.boreme.com/boreme/funny-2002/paperclip-p1.php
<Burgundavia> http://www.nongnu.org/pyscitrivia/howto.html
<Burgundavia> hmm, looks nifty
<Burgundavia> too bad it needs pygame
<vandenoever> hello, yesterday i posted a msg to the mailing list
<vandenoever> it's awaiting moderation
<vandenoever> does that usually take long?
<Burgundavia> JaneW: it might be smart to register edubuntu.com
<Burgundavia> oh, wait, nev mind
<Burgundavia> ogra: you awake?
<jamey2> my college is interested in setting up an edubuntu/ubuntu network, can someone please advise me on a few things?
<Burgundavia> jamey2: shoot. I might be able to answer
<jamey2> thanks
<jamey2> ok, well our first worry is how the servers will work... how do multiple servers work together, and what sort of spec will we need?
<Burgundavia> jamey2: there are a number of ways, but I understand quite well. I am not the expert on this
<jamey2> i've been reading on the wikis, it seems they recommend a base of 256 mb + about 50 mb per client
<jamey2> but then other sites recommend varying amounts of RAM per client
<jamey2> what do you think?
<Burgundavia> edubunt is a little bit heavier than some other ltsp, from what I understand
<jamey2> ah ok, i see
<Burgundavia> I think our recommendation is 128 per client
<jamey2> woah
<Burgundavia> let me just find
<jamey2> right... that means 256 + (128 * 250)... 32256 mb
<jamey2> ok
<Burgundavia> ok, Edubuntu documentation is a mess
<jamey2> yeah it's a bit disorganized
<Burgundavia> jamey2: anyway, what other questions did you have?
<jamey2> how do the servers work together?
<jamey2> i've searched a while but can't find much on multiple servers under ltsp/*ubuntu
<Burgundavia> I believe it is possible, but to be honest, I am not certain how, nor can I point you at a doc
<jamey2> ok thanks anyway
<jamey2> i do have another question: how do you find edubuntu for education in general?
<Burgundavia> good and getting better
<jamey2> great
<Burgundavia> the current stable release is first release, with a few kinks
<jamey2> brill
<Burgundavia> s/is/is a
<Burgundavia> our next stable release is on July 1st
<Burgundavia> this next release will be supported for 3 years
<ogra> Burgundavia, we're not clear about that yet for edubuntu .
<Burgundavia> ogra: oh?
<ogra> since we say server distros are supported 5 years 
<jamey2> ah
<ogra> and edubuntu defaults to a server install
<jamey2> ogra, do you have in idea about multiple server configs?
<ogra> but its not a classic server 
<Burgundavia> no
<Burgundavia> effectively, that would mean supporting gnome for 5 years
<ogra> jamey2, you maen clustering like openmosix etc ? 
<jamey2> um, not exactly
<jamey2> i've read on a few pages that you can simply have multiple ltsp/edubuntu servers which spread the load
<ogra> just a bootserver and an appserver then ? 
<jamey2> ah yeah
<jamey2> well i thought one would be the file server, the rest app servers or something?
<ogra> we use simple ssh tunnels to forward the display, so every machine with a ssh server and some kind of desktop installed can be a server
<ogra> you could then also split out the booting to a separate server (which likely makes no sense) 
<ogra> and add a nfs server with home dirs
<jamey2> i see
<ogra> in principle you can split ltsp into one server per task if you really want that 
<ogra> for real clustering you should talk to neuralis, he experimented a lot with openssi 
<ogra> he's usually in #ltsp
<jamey2> i'm talking to him now :)
<ogra> oh, i see
<ogra> heh
<jamey2> sorry for sounding so naive, but what i meant is...
<ogra> wasnt in that tab today yet :)
<Burgundavia> ogra: have we ever considered pygame?
<ogra> Burgundavia, dont we ship it in the ubuntu default install already ?
<jamey2> we have a large college with 250 machines spread out over a large area but all on the same subnet. we want any student to be able to login from any terminal and get their home dir /apps
<Burgundavia> ogra: universe
<ogra> ah
<jamey2> so would a nfs server with the home dirs work, and does edubuntu/ltsp deal with this config?
<ogra> most likely nobody stepped up to support it for main yet ...
<jamey2> sorry for all the questions
<Burgundavia> ogra: it would mean pulling more of sdl in
<ogra> not out of the box, you'll need some tweaking
<ogra> Burgundavia, yep ... i doubt pitti would be happy
<ogra> but it shouldnt be to hard to achieve that 
<Burgundavia> jamey2: no questions means nobody is using edubuntu, so questions are good :)
<ogra> (i.e. likely only an entry in the clients fstab)
<ogra> since i'm currently the walking documentation for ubuntu ltsp (dont let me get hit by a bus) ... go and ask ;)
<ogra> s/go/go on/
<Burgundavia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PythonEduLab <-- lets make pitti tear his hair out for dapper+1 :)
<ogra> the title sounds suspicious like a jelkner thing ...
* ogra looks
<Burgundavia> it is
<highvoltage> ogra: does nexenta contain all the packages that ubuntu does
<ogra> lol
<highvoltage> ?
<Burgundavia> highvoltage: mostly
<highvoltage> (hi, btw)
<ogra> highvoltage, i'd guess so, yes
<ogra> as far as they compile
<highvoltage> Burgundavia: would you be able to do a apt-get install edubuntu-desktop in nexenta?
<Burgundavia> highvoltage: don't know if they do the meta packages
<ogra> highvoltage, you would if they did :)
<highvoltage> ogra: what do you mean?
<Burgundavia> wxwidgets, pygame, sdl, where does the crack stop?
<ogra> Burgundavia, ask jelkner :)
<highvoltage> Burgundavia: hollywood, baby
<ogra> highvoltage, you would be able to install edubuntu on nexenta if they would build it 
<highvoltage> ok.
<ogra> we'll have our own sparc port soon, then ltsp will work on sparc and we'll have edubuntu on sparc ...
<ogra> (dapper+1)
<Burgundavia> is sparc going official for dapper+1?
<ogra> i think so ...
<ogra> but there is nothing final yet
* ogra goes to read his mail backlog
<Burgundavia> I should be in Germany in July, so we can chat more then
<ogra> i'm not sure if *i* am in germany in july ...
<Burgundavia> why not?
<ogra> we'll pretty sure not have our conference her 
<ogra> e
<Burgundavia> oh
<Burgundavia> while silly people are kicking around a silly black and white ball?
<ogra> soccer championship starts mid june
<ogra> i rather hide from that :)
<Burgundavia> it is a real shame that schoolforge is basically dead
<highvoltage> :(
<Burgundavia> as is seul/edu
<Burgundavia> in fact, I think the most active educational stuff in Linux has been centered around ltsp
<spacey> mhz had some educational content ideas as well
<spacey> but i didn't read anything about it after he proposed it
<Burgundavia> I wish I had more time in the day
<spacey> yeah
<spacey> or my lifespan would be longer
<spacey> or need less sleep :P
<spacey> no time !:P
<jsgotangco> Burgundavia: that's not a silly black and white ball :P
<jsgotangco> trying to hit a puck with a stick is much sillier :P
<Burgundavia> I was arguing about a silly b/w ball, nothing to do with another silly sport involving a puck
<ogra> Burgundavia, schoolforge dead ?
<ogra> what makes you think that ? 
<Burgundavia> ogra: the app list is barely maintained and hideous
<jsgotangco> well 3/4 of the world beg to differ on the b/w ball heh
<Burgundavia> only because it takes less equipment to play
<ogra> Burgundavia, that might be true, but schoolforge itself was at least alive in january 
<ogra> (i met one of the guys at a conference)
<Burgundavia> which conference?
<ogra> a thin from the EU
<ogra> *thing
<Burgundavia> http://www.schoolforge.net/ <-- this schoolforge?
<ogra> yes
<JaneW> guys, we have been asked what text we would like on the edubuntu CD covers...?
<ogra> oh, do we ? 
<highvoltage> :)
<jsgotangco> with a dragon yin yang tatoo
<Burgundavia> "this computer will cause your teacher to be happy. Use with caution"
<highvoltage> JaneW: what about updating the text that were on the old covers?
<ogra> if anyone is fond of helping to test flight-6, its due for today
<jsgotangco> ohhh
<jsgotangco> should i grab an image?
<highvoltage> kewl
<ogra> yeah, grab it :)
* jsgotangco looks for amd64
<pips1> ogra, there is  http://www.schoolforge.net/ and http://schoolforge.org.uk/ . The latter is maintained by John Ingleby who we met in London :-)
<jsgotangco> shold i get the currend daily?
<Burgundavia> pips1: the former is still active, but appears to be US oriented
<ogra> pips1, ahh, then i muddled them 
<ogra> Burgundavia, i meant .co.uk
<pips1> org.uk ;-)
<ogra> err, yes
* ogra sometimes wonders if its not enough to drive on the wrong side of the road and have wrongly sized wrenches ...
<ogra> do they also need their own namespace on the internt ? 
* jsgotangco grabs amd64 daily for edubuntu
<JaneW> we had this for the CDs before (unofficial) https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuCdLabelAndSlip
<Burgundavia> well, good night. I need to sleep
<ogra> night Burgundavia 
<ogra> JaneW, we should adjust that a bit, but i think its still fine
<JaneW> ogra: I think so too
<JaneW> ogra: think we should list some of the applications and uses?
<highvoltage> night Burgundavia 
<jsgotangco> probably the more obvious ones
<ogra> JaneW, i woldnt ... the app selection slowly starts to differ between the arches due to our space problems
<highvoltage> JaneW: there was another cd slip too, wasn't there? or was that Ubuntu
<highvoltage> JaneW: i remember seeing a nice edubuntu one with a breezy badger on it
<JaneW> highvoltage: no that was never official or accepted
<JaneW> it was created by Sebastein Loss
<JaneW> he put a huge amount of effort in and I was a bit annoyed that none of his stuff was used
<JaneW> or even acknowledged as far as I know
<highvoltage> i've always liked his stuff. i feel a bit bad that his stuff wan't used either, but as far as i can recall, it was just because no printed cd's were planned?
<highvoltage> JaneW: i loved his design though
<highvoltage> (still do)
<ogra> ok, i386 live seems good ...
<jsgotangco> crickey so i get to test amd64 for edubuntu flight 6 jeez
<ogra> yeah
<jsgotangco> ok 1 hour to go
<JaneW> ogra: did you see silb's message for edubuntu artwork links?
<highvoltage> ogra: is this the flight 6 cd? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/daily/current/dapper-install-i386.iso
<jsgotangco> im getting the current as well
<jsgotangco> well that's the candidate for flight 6
<ogra> highvoltage, yep
<ogra> live will likely se a rebuild to get the latest network-manager in
<pips1> ogra, the header info still says MEETING: March 15 at 12:00 UTC instead of March 29 12:00 UTC ... also, I just realised that in Europe, we now have +2 hours off-set from UTC, because of daylight saving time...
<ogra> feel free to chane :)
<ogra> *change
<ogra> the topic isnt locked
<ogra> JaneW, according to silbs request, we'll likely have another text it seems
<JaneW> ogra: huh?
<JaneW> ogra: she sent me a mail asking for CD civer text, which I replied to
<ogra> JaneW, see her last mail
<JaneW> ogra: now she wants install instructions
<JaneW> and min specs
<ogra> yes
<ogra> the'll fill the cover already 
<JaneW> ogra: can you respond
<JaneW> to make sure it's correct
<ogra> yep
<JaneW> thanks
<JaneW> be consise!
<ogra> waiting for your reply to hit my inbox ...
<ogra> meh, install CDs need a rebuild too
<JaneW> ogra: I'll fwd
<JaneW> the first mail didn;t have you CCed
<ogra> ah, k
<ogra> then it gets hard to check :)
<ogra> JaneW, dont we also offer commercial support as well ? 
<JaneW> ogra: er, I donlt know, not officially yet afaik
<JaneW> but I am sure we would/could if there was demand
<ogra> we have a special http://www.ubuntu.com/support/supportoptions/paidsupport talks about "Cluster and Thin Client Support"
<ogra> *special offer
<JaneW> oic
* jsgotangco burning amd64 build atm
<ogra> jsgotangco, the kbd-chooser changes were forgotten ... you might have probs installing with a non english keyboard
<ogra> (there is a CD rebuild pending)
<jsgotangco> its ok i'll test it on an en_us keyboard
<jsgotangco> the only non-us keyboard i have here are my 2 laptops
<ogra> and live is missing the latest artwork ...
<jsgotangco> oh not that much of an issue then
<ogra> thanks to a rebuild of the complete KDE world ...
<jsgotangco> except the kbd
<jsgotangco> weee
<Bluekujaa> jonathan?
<JaneW> **Reminder** Edubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 12 mins
<Bluekujaa> yeah i remember it :)
<Bluekujaa> i will arrive 5 minutes later
<Bluekujaa> ;)
<highvoltage> i'm here i'm here i'm here!
<highvoltage> geez, traffic is dense, and i'm in time for the meeting :)
<ogra> arent you using gprs anyway ? 
<ogra> you could do it from a traffic jam :)
<highvoltage> ogra: i've used IRC on gprs from my laptop while driving before, it won't be the first :)
<highvoltage> (although right now i'm at work with nice, free bandwidth)
<ogra> heh
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<bobulator> afternoon, it's all gone a bit wrong. i did a fresh flight 5 install, and im getting 'Error 17: CAnnot mount selected partition' any ideas?
* pips1 arrives back from #ubuntu-meeting
<ogra> bobulator, looks like a BIOS issue, set the acess mode for your disk to LBA
<bobulator> ogra, hmm do you know what section thats in? i cant see it... brb
<ogra> no idea ... anywhere in the HD settings of the BIOS
<bobulator> k
<bobulator> ogra, ah got it, LBA mode is on. just checking... i put GRUB on the main partition of the system drive (its not asked me that question before, incidentally). and it also says it cant read the filesystem type
<ogra> err, you need to put GRUB into the MBR, unless you already have a bootloader
* highvoltage thinks this is quite cool: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/371
<bobulator> wheres the MBR?
<bobulator> its jsut odd its not asked me where to put it before...
<bobulator> where should i be installing grub then if not on the main partition?
<highvoltage> bobulator: MBR is your master boot record
<highvoltage> it's located at the beginning of the disk, it's where your bios looks for information about your bootloader
<highvoltage> if your hard disk is /dev/sda, then specifying /dev/sda as your location to install grub will install it to MBR
<bobulator> ok... i think thats what i did though.
<highvoltage> if you specify a partition, such as /dev/sda1, then it won't write to your MBR, which is useful for dual-booting.
<bobulator> maybe i did /dev/hde1, would that mess it up?
<bobulator> ahhhh
<highvoltage> 'mess up' is perhaps a strong word
<bobulator> do you think thats my problem? im getting "Error 17: CAnnot mount selected partition"
<highvoltage> you could chroot into your installation and do a 'sudo grub-install /dev/hde' and it could re-install it on MBR
<bobulator> and the grub thing was the only thing in the install process i was unsure of
<highvoltage> i don't know, it's possible, though.
<bobulator> ok :)
<bobulator> hmm how can i chroot into a half installed system though? methinks i need to start again... argh
<bobulator> it wont let me ssh in anyway
<ogra> highvoltage, pfft ... 
<ogra> "<highvoltage> you could chroot into your installation and do a 'sudo grub-install /dev/hde' and it could re-install it on MBR"
<ogra> the CD has a rescue mode ...
<ogra> with an option to fix the grub install ;)
<highvoltage> ah, right! sorry, i'm a bit old school.
<bobulator> ah ok :D
<ogra> you just select it :)
<bobulator> thats the kind of answer i wanted ;) haha
<highvoltage> bobulator: yes, use the nice, shiny rescue mode.
<highvoltage> :)
<bobulator> the new install screen is pretty, btw
<ogra> (needs testing as well :) )
<bobulator> yeah theres some weird ggraphics glitch when it loads the progress bar, but i dont think it really matters...
<highvoltage> bobulator: you have an intel extreme 2 display card? i've seen something similar to that before.
<bobulator> its an ati something something
<bobulator> mack 64 II+ extra blah blah
<bobulator> ogra, hmm ok, its giving me a choice of devices to use as a root file system, and i have no idea which is which... its listing them as /dev/disk/
<ogra> wow, mach 64 is ancient
<bobulator> hmm ill double check when it boots
<ogra> choose the MBR of your first disk ...
<ogra> (not a partition)
<bobulator> the options are all in the form /discx /partx
<bobulator> so maybe /disc0/part1?
<bobulator> that sounds like a partition though
<highvoltage> bobulator: what does your bios boot from? /dev/hda?
<bobulator> hde
<highvoltage> bobulator: then i suggest you try /dev/hde
<bobulator> for some reason, even though its on IDE0
<bobulator> thats not an option
<highvoltage> what are your options?
<bobulator> the options are... /dev/disks/disc0/part1 part2 part5, and /dev/disks/disk1/part1 part2 part5, or dev/disks/disk2/part1
<bobulator> oh god im being an idiot this is just asking me what i want to use as my rtoot file system
<bobulator> argh
<highvoltage> hehe :)
<bobulator> hmm although, theres no option to reinstall grub if i do select one?
<bobulator> the options are... 'execute a shell in /dev/disks/...,' 'execute a shell in the installer environment', 'choose a diff root file system'
<highvoltage> i don't know, let me boot from edubuntu CD and check...
<bobulator> cool :)
<highvoltage> bobulator: did you choose "Re-install GRUB bootloader"?
<highvoltage> you are then given a field where you can type in the device
<bobulator> there was no option for that
<bobulator> hmm
<bobulator> ill try again
<bobulator> if i go back a bit i can get to 'install the grub boot loader' but theres no 'reinstall' option
<bobulator> ill reset anwyay
<bobulator> highvoltage, yup ok, so the first option is what to use as a root file system, probably disc0/part1 right?
<bobulator> ahhhhh
<bobulator> ok the drives are back to front, that explains it
<bobulator> highvoltage, still doesnt work :p
<highvoltage> :/
<bobulator> is there any equivalant of df in grub so i can double check the disks?
<ogra> alt-f2 
<bobulator> doesnt do antyhing? :S
<JaneW> gah, I am sick again :(
<jsgotangco> hey
* JaneW is tired of feeling like crap
<JaneW> hey jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> you need ubuntu soup
<jsgotangco> JaneW: i hope everything is well on your side
<JaneW> I am half way through the mailing list mail to jdub and am stuck
<JaneW> do we want everyone subscribed to both?
<jsgotangco> err
<jsgotangco> you need another list?
<bobulator> ogra, highvoltage: maybe i should get the latest breezy install then update it manually?
<JaneW> I have had som many conflicting opinions and requests that I don't know anymore
<Pygi> JaneW: bah, no good :-/
<highvoltage> JaneW: i think we should get everyone who's currenlty on -devel on -users
<ogra> JaneW, yes !
<JaneW> so can I asked for e-devel + e-users and subscribe everyone to both and they can unsub at will?
<highvoltage> JaneW: after that, people can subscribe/re-subscribe as they please
<JaneW> it's around 380 ppl
<highvoltage> ctrl+c, ctrl+v :)
<ogra> JaneW, we want them on both, quote me on that and send complaints to me 
<JaneW> ok deal !
<JaneW> :)
<ogra> :)
<highvoltage> :)
<Pygi> :)
<ogra> ok, next i386 testinstall running 
<ogra> that really sucks, i had to cancel some appointments this afternoon, the CDs were ready this morning :(
<JaneW> ok sent
<Pygi> ogra: huh :-/
<ogra> but now it looks like another nightshift ...
<highvoltage> :(
<ogra> Pygi, shit happens
* ogra hopes the live CD will finally be ready ...
<Pygi> ogra: what happened exactly? (except me and "my" patch ) ^_^
<ogra> you and your patch 
<ogra> and a bug in the kdb-chooser of the install Cd
<Pygi> o joy :'(
<Pygi> sorry for that ogra :-//
<ogra> Pygi, its ok ...
<Pygi> nah, it's not really :-/
<ogra> would have been my first CD set where everything work flawless
<ogra> it never happens :)
<jsgotangco> hmm
<jsgotangco> ogra: well for consolation, amd64 installed nicely
<highvoltage> anyone seen mhz around lately?
<Pygi> ogra: yes, but this time It's my fault :-P
<ogra> jsgotangco, what keymap ? 
<jsgotangco> US
<ogra> heh, ok
<ogra> all others are buggy on your version :)
<jsgotangco> meh
<ogra> the fix went in after you downloaded ...
<jsgotangco> it seems even n-m isn't working
<Pygi> jsgotangco: ok, what is the problem with n-m this time?
<ogra> nope, and i dont understand the reason behind switching to 0.6.x on the current CD ... its known to be broken and in flux 
<Pygi> ogra: actually, drivers and wpasupplicant is more broken that n-m itself
* ogra would have stayed with 0.5 for this particular CD ... 0.5 worked reliable
<bobulator> help :( ive triple checked everything and i cant work out whats wrong at allll. im gonna install breezy and update unless anyone has any better ideas...
<jsgotangco> bobulator: what exactly is the problem? i have no scrollback
* Pygi agrees with ogra, but this way we get more testing ... altought we will most probably convert to 0.6.2 :-/
<bobulator> standard install off a flight 5 disk, and im getting 'error 17: cannot mount selected partition'
<ogra> Pygi, but we already know its broken ... testing is pointless in that case 
<Pygi> ogra: agreed :-/
<Pygi> ogra: hopefully 0.6.2 is better
<Pygi> much better
<Yagisan> ogra: <pc mode=off>we know the reason. All the pussies on the m-l and forums<pc mode=on>
<ogra> pc mode ? 
<ogra> wasnt that CoC mode ? ;)
<Yagisan> politically correct
<ogra> Pygi, with all the effort you guys put into it, it would be a miracle if it wouldnt :)
<Pygi> ogra: bah ;) Everyone makes it's share of work ... that's why dapper will rock ;)
<Yagisan> many viable alternatives, but people want to torture themselves
<Yagisan> is there really enough time to properly test n-m 0.6 ?
<ogra> we have until june 1st :)
<bobulator> jsgotangco, any better ideas or shall i do what i suggested?
<ogra> and its ugly to revert versions 
<Pygi> ogra: yup, true ;) now tell me the mail where I request UVF exception, preety please? ^_^
<ogra> Pygi, see the wikipage Kamion posted
<Pygi> Yagisan: we are working on that as much as we can... I haven't slept for 4 days :-P
<bobulator> taking about reverting versions, openoffice seems loads better than openoffice2 to me...
<ogra> Pygi, sleep is for the weak
<jsgotangco> yes sleep is for the weak
<ogra> or the week ?
<Pygi> yes, yes, very interesting indeed ^_^
<ogra> bobulator, thats not reverting versions :)
<jsgotangco> bobulator: hmmmm
<jsgotangco> that's going back to the past
<ogra> bobulator, its just a new package name ... the version is different
<Yagisan> Pygi: that's sort of my point. it is a lot of work. (and someone will whinge for 0.7 the moment you finish)
<ogra> jsgotangco, nope, ooo switched the name upstream 
<jsgotangco> eh?
<ogra> they'll drop the 1.X line
<jsgotangco> oh goodie
<Pygi> Yagisan: hm, If I ever learned something while developing things, I learned that there is no such thing as "finished"
<ogra> so the 2 isnt needed anymore in the package name
<jsgotangco> ahh
<jsgotangco> well it makes sense though
<Yagisan> Pygi: sure there is. It's the moment you make a release. the you get a new task.
<Yagisan> hmm gcc takes a while to build
<Pygi> Yagisan: you are wrong ^_^ release is not "finished"
<Pygi> wanna bet there are a lot that should have gone into release, fixed or something, and it isn't there? :P
<Pygi> if we would go that way, we would never have a release ;)
<Yagisan> Pygi: pfft - of course a release is finished. It's I'm finished, no more is going in that version.
<Pygi> o joy, I don't consider that to be like that, but I'll let you be ;)
<Yagisan> Pygi: I think your lack of sleep is affecting your sense of humor
<Pygi> Yagisan: agreed ;)
<Yagisan> Pygi: have kids yet ?
<Pygi> sec pls, I'll be back ASAP
<Pygi> k, I am back
<Pygi> nah
* Pygi is requesting UVF exception
<Pygi> JaneW: still here?
<JaneW> Pygi: yep
<Yagisan> Pygi: 3 more days without sleep, and you are ready to deal with the sleep deprivation that comes with them
<Pygi> JaneW: do you want me to mail you log of meeting "tommorow" (at least for me), or you'll just look it up on that logs page?
<Pygi> Yagisan: lol ^_^
<Yagisan> mhz!
<mhz> Yagisan: !
<mhz> whaz up?
<Yagisan> mhz: cleaning up my deng repo
<Yagisan> mhz: trying to ignore crying kids
<Yagisan> mhz: yourself ?
<mhz> finally, finding out some stuff regarding my 128 MB CF and getting some perspective to get at least money to pay one month rent :D
<JaneW> Pygi: yes please (re log)
<Yagisan> mhz: hope it goes well for you. moneys tight here too now
<JaneW> Pygi: else I donlt mind looking it up either
<mhz> Yagisan: the CF inserted to a PCMCIA adapter is recognized as a /dev/hdc in my case
<Pygi> JaneW: oki, I'll send the  log to you once meeting is done ^_^
<JaneW> Pygi: ty vm
<Pygi> JaneW: I hope we'll have some good decisions, and none bad ^_^
<JaneW> Pygi: yes!
<mhz> and it seems to me the CF may be damaged because it is not possible to mount it using the USB reader
<Pygi> JaneW: I suppose we are to update cookbook for version after dapper that are yet to come, right?
<Pygi> s/version/versions
<JaneW> Pygi: yes, as relevant
<JaneW> try to make it as generic as possible where you can, but obviously we'll have some version specifics
<Pygi> JaneW: kk, but first work on this one needs to be finished ^_^ We'll get it ready for dapper I believe 
<Pygi> JaneW: yes, ofcourse ... we can't avoid some things that are "too version specific"
<Pygi> anyway, ogra, will you be reviewing the cookbook? ^_^
<jsgotangco> that's nice to know that the cookbook is finally taking steam
<Pygi> jsgotangco: yes, after so much "standing period", it's good ;)
<Pygi> but a lot more work to be done remains ;)
<ogra> Pygi, i plan to help writing it :)
<jsgotangco> my apologies I wasn't that much help this cycle
<Pygi> ogra: oh, thanks ^_^ Then I'll review your writing ^_^
* Pygi signs up to review what ogra writes for the cookbook ;)
<JaneW> jsgotangco: yes spacey and Pygi have taken the reigns
<JaneW> jsgotangco: and ably so it seems \o/
<Pygi> :-P
<ogra> Pygi, will be hard to review, there wont be any reference to check i'm not writing rubbish apart from the code of ltsp :)
<ogra> so you'll have to check the scripts for all the options i write about :)
<Pygi> ogra: bah, I know you are no writing rubbish, no worries ;) but I believe we will have to check what other people write ...
<Pygi> ogra: that won't be a problem ... as long as it's not ruby or whitespace or some weirder language ;)
<ogra> Pygi, i'd appreciate if someone reviews my writing ... 
<ogra> i tend to make a lot of errors in english ...
<Pygi> ogra: no worries ^_^
<ogra> ask JaneW about my grammar in the flight announcements :)
<jsgotangco> ruby isnt weird :P
<ogra> Pygi, its shell and python 
<JaneW> ogra: it is usually very good!
<Pygi> jsgotangco: but whitespace is :-P
<jsgotangco> hehe
<Pygi> ogra: ah, shell and python are ok ^_^ I can check that out, no probs :P
<ogra> JaneW, i remember a very odd one where nobody got what i meant :)
<JaneW> ogra: heh
<ogra> Pygi, its just that our ltsp is written from scratch, so all docs will be completely new ones ...
<Pygi> ogra: ah, no problem ... we'll manage it somehow ^_^ as we always did ;)
<ogra> sure :)
<Pygi> ogra: but I must remember not to ask for patch inclusion anymore :-P, at least while we are in that freeze thingy ;)
<ogra> Pygi, only during the days where we do milestone releases :)
<ogra> edubuntu i386 install is gold btw
<Pygi> JaneW, ogra: Can we rename the cookbook to "How to cook Edubuntu" ? preety please? ^_^
<ogra> we can do everything we want, sure 
<Pygi> :)
<Pygi> we are going to get a lot of bugs report if n-m 0.6.1 doesn't work for people on flight 6
<Pygi> and we already had so much duplicates :-/
<Pygi> ogra: have a few minutes? I need few lections of how "Main" and updating packages there works ^_^
<ogra> later, i'm a bit busy testing CDs now 
<JaneW> Pygi: why?
* Pygi got an answer from collin about UVF exception
<Pygi> ogra: ok, sorry ^_^ enjoy testing ;)
<JaneW> Pygi: Call it the Edubuntu Cookbook
<JaneW> and subtitle 'How to cook with Edubuntu'
<Pygi> JaneW: ah, ok :-P
<JaneW> Pygi: :)
<Pygi> joy. wpasupplicant fixed ;)
<bobulator> ok, i reinstalled, upgraded and the server display still isn't working 
* bobulator cries
<cbx33> Hi Bluekuja 
<Bluekuja> hey man
<Bluekuja> :)
<Bluekuja> how are you?
<cbx33> yeh good you?
<Bluekuja> really good too 
<cbx33> excellent
<lns> Hey all
<ogra> hi
<lns> I'm not sure if there's been a bug report filed already but are you aware of a bug in dapper with gnome-applets when you do an apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade?
<ogra> thats fixed in edubuntu-artwork 0.1.0-20 
<lns> ok..just checking. =) thanks!
<ogra> i guess you mean the gconf errors :)
<lns> yep
<lns> the line 56 file not found errors
<ogra> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/37081
<lns> in /usr/sbin/update-gconf-defaults
<ogra> if yu see further errors with 0.1.0-20, feel free to reopen it :)
<lns> ok, for sure. =)
<ogra> thanks :)
<lns> hey, thank YOU! =)
<lns> so
<ogra> :)
<lns> I'm testing Dapper flight 5... got a couple qs
* HedgeMage peeks in
<ogra> shoot
<lns> i can't figure out where to change the default wm
* ogra is just preparing flight-6 here :)
<lns> i'm sure ldm isn't finished yet
<ogra> it is ...
<lns> oh ok
<lns> well i can't figure out where to change the default wm... i'm wanting to test out fluxbox since it is much less resource intensive than gnome
<ogra> the default wm is selected systemwide through update-alternatives 
<ogra> you need to update the alternative for x-session-manager
<lns> ok, awesome
<lns> thank you
<ogra> additionally ldm starts /etc/X11/Xsession ... which for example reads ~/.xsession
<ogra> so either do it user based with that file, or system wide with the alternatives system
<lns> ok, jeez i never heard of update-alternatives. learn something new every day. =)
<ogra> i'm working on a mode for ldm session selection and a config gui for the october release
<ogra> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/LTSPManager/
<lns> nice!
<lns> oooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<lns> looks awesome ogra
<ogra> :)
<lns> so i'm sure this really isn't something that we can deal with easily, but what about the gfx rendering in tuxtyping / tuxmath and such?
<lns> they're barely useable in an ltsp env. :(
<ogra> yep, but thats by design ...
<ogra> the upstream developers need to rework that 
<lns> yeah i agree
<ogra> you cant fix it easily without conceptual changes
<lns> have you (or anyone) tested edubuntu/ltsp in a gigabit ethernet env?
<lns> with gigabit clients AND server that is
<ogra> i'm not sure, i think highvoltage runs his servers with gigabit but the clients with 100M
<lns> k...that's gonna be my env. - gbit server and 100m clients
<ogra> should work fine
<lns> yeah...ok dumb ltsp q: so there's 5 kids on 5 thin clients, all using openoffice
<lns> is the memory utilization on the server for 5 full openoffice process trees?
<ogra> nope 
<lns> or is it shared between them
<lns> ok
<ogra> its partially shared and partially not ..
<lns> =) that makes me feel better though
<ogra> but the bigger amount is the shared one
<lns> ok...good news again. =) i only have one client / server to test with so it's good to know it won't be that much worse with say, 10 clients probably
<lns> but i also need more than 512mb ram on the server. ;)
<lns> k, just requested to join the edubuntu launchpad site ( https://launchpad.net/people/edubuntu/+join ). 
<lns> I feel all involved now ;)
* Yagisan is exhausted
* Yagisan just did a complete license audit of a FLOSS project
* lns congradulates Yagisan 
<mhz> Yagisan: wow!!11
<mhz> \o/ \o/ \o/ Yagisan 
<Yagisan> summary - project failed. not going in Ubuntu until cleaned up
<lns> Sock it to em!
<lns> ok off to test!
<neurogeek> mhz, how is it going??
<mhz> neurogeek: hi
* mhz scratching head how to install m$xp into a non bootable media laptop
<harlock> hello
<Pygi> hi harlock
<Pygi> spacey: around?
#edubuntu 2006-04-04
<lns> hey anyone have/know of a free vmware 5.x image that utilizes PXE?
<lns> the only one i can find is from emboot
<axl000> how can i know my actual cpu frequency and temperature???
<lns> axl000, from within edubuntu?
<axl000> yes
<axl000> whit a command
<axl000> at least the frequency
<lns> 'cat /proc/cpuinfo'
<axl000> are u sure that show me the actual frequency??
<axl000> the right now freq?
<lns> define frequency, it could mean a few things
<axl000> lol sorry for my english
<axl000> example
<axl000> centrino 1700mhz or 800mhz
<lns> right - cat /proc/cpuinfo
<axl000> i need to know the right now freq, not the max or min
<lns> oh
<axl000> mmm
<axl000> then
<lns> hrm
<axl000> cat ...
<axl000> ?
<lns> you got me..not sure
<axl000> thanks
<axl000> i try openning openoffice, and the speed change
<axl000> lol
<axl000> but i still need the temp
<axl000> :[
<lns> try cpudyn, that might give you the current freq. since it does dynamic scaling
<lns> or maybe powernowd
<axl000> i find the solution "acpi -V"
<axl000> thanks anyway
<lns> oooo, nice
<iGotNoTime> Can I get a bit of support?
<iGotNoTime> I am having serious issues with sound devices
<iGotNoTime> I just bought a new USB headset and it is recognized and working, but not in my telephony programs
<iGotNoTime> In my SIP softphone and in Skype both it will not allow me to change the sound device
<iGotNoTime> it is greyed out and unclickable
<iGotNoTime> yet in the sound devices settings such as my mixer it shows and is working and adjustable
<iGotNoTime> how do I enable the device across the whole box?
<iGotNoTime> I even tried reinstalling the software
<lns> I can't get the "switch user" feature in Dapper to work at all, it either kicks me back to the desktop or says "you must be logged into the console" msg. I would think that this is a feature that might not be a good idea for an LTSP install anyway, I wouldn't want 2-4 sessions going on each client
<Burgwork> lns, good point. switch user also requires gdm, which edubuntu doesn't use on clients
<Burgwork> lns, please file a bug
<lns> url me ;)
<lns> i can't find it :(
<Burgwork> launchpad.net/distros/edubuntu/+filebug
<lns> thx
<Burgwork> make that /ubuntu/+filebug
<lns> ahh ok
<lns> also, for edubuntu/ltsp specifically I would recommend against the shading when you select log out, it's very slow and choppy over a 100mbit network
<lns> dunno how hard it would be to disable that
<Sergi0> any of u guys know NX? 
<lns> Sergi0, i was checking nx out yesterday a little
<lns> looks pretty cool, but proprietary
<Sergi0> its damn fast, im trying one of the testservers, connection is real nice
<lns> but isn't this more like vnc than ltsp? that's what turned me off
<lns> you already have to have an OS to run it
<Sergi0> hmm i've didnt go that far, just checked the site and run it
<iGotNoTime> can anyone help with my sound problem please?
<iGotNoTime> My SIP phone the audio device for both ringing and calls is set to 0
<Sergi0> iGotNoTime u got sound on the headset?
<iGotNoTime> but my USB headset is not listed as an option, in fact nothing can even be clicked
<iGotNoTime> yes through edubuntu
<iGotNoTime> but not with any voice clients
<iGotNoTime> even when it is set to primary sound card
<iGotNoTime> it is completely configurable in the sound settings of edubuntu, but not selectable in any apps
<Sergi0> hmm
<Sergi0> an in others apps?
<iGotNoTime> as in Gizmo, Xten and Skype
<iGotNoTime> the option to change device is greyed out
<Sergi0> im not sure i can help, maybe ask in #ubuntu or search google/forum 
<iGotNoTime> :)
<iGotNoTime> thanks anyway :)
<lns> iGotNoTime, did you try running these programs as root to eliminate any security restrictions on the sound device?
<iGotNoTime> negative good call
<iGotNoTime> will try now
<iGotNoTime> just sudo start it?
<lns> sure
<lns> as long as you're a sudoer
<iGotNoTime> that did it!
<iGotNoTime> Thank you so much!
<iGotNoTime> Ins you are godlike!
<lns> w00t ;)
<lns> thanks!
<lns> iGotNoTime, just please don't use root as a fix
<iGotNoTime> :D
<lns> fix your permissions instead
<iGotNoTime> so basically I need to find a way to allow the sound settings to be controlled by my user?
<lns> iGotNoTime, try verifying if you are a member of the 'audio' group
<iGotNoTime> ok thank you again :)
<lns> no prob. =) glad i could help
<iGotNoTime> does the "audio group" have a secret name?
<iGotNoTime> there is no audio group in my groups list
<iGotNoTime> could explain alot about the problem LOL
<lns> ;) maybe
<lns> let's check my edubuntu install
<iGotNoTime> could it be daemon?
<lns> i wouldn't imagine
<lns> do this: cat /etc/group | grep audio
<lns> also, whatever device your usb headset is using
<bimberi> iGotNoTime: there is an 'audio' group
<lns> ok
<lns> what's the dev name of your usb headset
<iGotNoTime> ok found it, didn't see the check all box :P
<lns> ahh
<lns> are you on a thin client doing this?
<iGotNoTime> Ins negative
<iGotNoTime> the dev name I don't know in the GUI it simply says Logitech USB Headset
<iGotNoTime> I think they are seperated as DSP and DSP1
<iGotNoTime> ok bad news, it says I AM a member of the audio group
<iGotNoTime> so it is a different group that the headset is on maybe?
<lns> you probably need permissions to access the sound device (headset)
<lns> find out what the /dev filename is for it and change permissions to allow your user r/w access to it
<lns> then logout/login
<iGotNoTime> how do I find dev filename for the device?
<iGotNoTime> and where do those permissions get edited from?
<lns> dmesg
<lns> look for when you inserted the usb headset
<lns> it should show a /dev/*name* assign when you put it in
<lns> edit it from the terminal
<iGotNoTime> ok thanks again for all the help :)
<iGotNoTime> trying to reboot now :)
<lns> Can anyone help me find a walkthrough for enabling sound for edubuntu thin clients?
<lns> I'm not seeing any detected sound devices available
<Sergi0> well, i could try help, but ive not setup any thinclient, will try soon 
<lns> thx Sergi0 
<Sergi0> Ins one question for you, a ltsp thin-client, what does the client do exacly? just boot kernel and start X? or does it do a fully linux bootup with all the dev/etc 
<LNS> ;)
<LNS> AFAIK, thin client steps include: PXE -> DHCP -> TFTP kernel download/exec from server -> Pivot_root -> DHCP (again) -> login manager contacts LTSP server
<LNS> sorry, before login manager, NFS mounts client filesys
<Sergi0> LNS ay okay, thanks :)
<Sergi0> the Il isue
* arkan0x is away: .....zzz...b
* arkan0x is back (gone 00:20:29)
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<highvoltage> http://www.itweb.co.za/sections/computing/2006/0603291040.asp?A=SME&S=SME&O=FPIN
<highvoltage> does anyone here actually know someone that uses linspire?
<Burgundavia> highvoltage: that was a big loss for Ubuntu
<highvoltage> Burgundavia: yeah, i think it's a big loss for hp users too
<Burgundavia> highvoltage: funny what they said "linspire had good support"
<Burgundavia> which was a slap to Ubuntu'
<highvoltage> it's been ages since i installed linspire, but last time i did, it wasn't very impressive.
<highvoltage> people tend to say things like "but it's debian based, so you can just apt-get install!"
<highvoltage> but the quality of their packages aren't as good as debian or ubuntu's.
<highvoltage> or at least, that was my impression.
<Burgundavia> last I used was linspire 5.0 live cd
<Burgundavia> I was underwhelmed
<Burgundavia> they have a borked numbering scheme too
<highvoltage> as does most software :)
<Burgundavia> http://workshop.linspire.com/package-version-policy.html
<Burgundavia> no, take a peak
<highvoltage> the trend seems to be that, the more widely the software is used, the more broken its versioning is.
<highvoltage> yeah
<JaneW> I don;t think ogra will be in today
<Burgundavia> JaneW: hello
<JaneW> hi Burgundavia 
* JaneW is feeling distinctly unwell
* highvoltage is feeling extremely distracted *from everything*
<highvoltage> ogra: i think you told me once that it's better to add users from gui in edubuntu, because the adduser command doesn't do everything (like add users in certain groups), is this still true?
<mhz> re
<mhz> Hi all, people in the house!
<mhz> put your hands in the air and say "yo-o"
<mhz> highvoltage: http://www.itweb.co.za/sections/computing/2006/0603291040.asp?A=SME&S=SME&O=FPIN <--
<mhz> Could the foundation insert its own cheap, new brand of laptops with Ubuntu?
<JaneW> highvoltage: ping
<bimberi> highvoltage: true for ubuntu, i guess edubuntu is similar
<highvoltage> JaneW: pong
<highvoltage> mhz: i posted that link to the channel earlier this morning :)
<JaneW> highvoltage: Afrikaans word for current : hydige or huidige? or something else enitrely?
<mhz> highvoltage: last time I checked you could sell cheap laptops (low cost, I mean, not "crappy") in Chile for about U$300 - 350 if imported from China or India
<highvoltage> JaneW: huidiglik is closest match to "current", i suppose it depends on context, "huidige" is otherwise closest match for "currently"
<JaneW> highvoltage: " Selects the current column." -> "Kies die huidige kolom."
<mhz> JaneW: hi there, I hope everything is alright.
<JaneW> I was taking a break and trying to do some translations
<highvoltage> JaneW: yeah, that sounds right
<highvoltage> JaneW: sometimes just doing something else takes the edge off.
<JaneW> being a non native speaker, I get quickly flumoxed!
<mhz> .oO(lol... taking brakes = keeping working)
<highvoltage> (or helps you re-focuss to what you actually want to do when you get back)
<JaneW> yup
<JaneW> and not completely WABing in this case
<highvoltage> JaneW: i get flumoxed too! and it's supposed to be my first language!
<JaneW> WAB - work avoidance behaviour
<JaneW> highvoltage: LOL, well then I don't feel so bad ;)
<mhz_libre> re
<mhz_libre> highvoltage: sorry, ISP
<highvoltage> JaneW: do you know when flight 6 is launched?
<JaneW> highvoltage: today
<mhz> JaneW: I was asked during last weekend FLISOL if Ubuntu/Edubuntu will include XGL. "I have no idea, but I'll ask"
<mhz> JaneW: will it? :D
<JaneW> what is that?
<mhz> hehehe, well, that was part of my answer as well
<mhz> what I saw XGL in action was  something the user could handle to change desktops in 3D and also have several eye-candy effects
<mhz> I believe it obviously has something to do with xorg
<highvoltage> mhz: ubuntu won't have the whole XGL/compiz/etc thing by dapper (or even dapper+1)
<mhz> okis
<highvoltage> mhz: it's still in very, very early development
<mhz> thx
<bimberi> mhz: there's a wiki page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto and some other info at http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<mhz> bimberi: oh, tahnks
<bimberi> mhz: np :)
<mhz> damn! firefox got stcuk
<mhz> stuck
<bimberi> highvoltage: do you have any issues with having ubotu in here?
<highvoltage> bimberi: not at all, i was planning to bring in our own bot when my connection was fixed, but i think we're fine with having ubotu here
<bimberi> highvoltage: great :)  i'll ask cafuego about it at the next opportunity
<highvoltage> bimberi: kewl
<mhz> whois cafuego?
<bimberi> mhz: cafuego runs the machine that runs ubotu (#ubuntu channel bot)
<mhz> oh, i see
<spacey> i thought seveas managed the bot
<spacey> or was that ubugto
<spacey> or something
<Seveas> ubugtu is mine
<Seveas> ubotu is cafuegos baby
<spacey> i like ubugtu :P
<Seveas> then hug him 
<highvoltage> who is ubuntulog then?
<Seveas> a bitchx client from fabbione
<highvoltage> Seveas: *bothug*
<spacey> not here :p
<spacey> damn i'm tired
* spacey hugs Ubugtu
* Ubugtu squeezes spacey
<spacey> just came back from tour through a office building
<spacey> i think i've find myself some officespace
<spacey> really sweet
<spacey> now prepare for the meeting 
<Seveas> you have 3.5 hours for that ;)
<spacey> i'll need 2
<spacey> unfortunately i have to leave early
<Seveas> then you have 1.5 hours to spare ;)
<Seveas> @part
<spacey> so i have to prepare even more
<spacey> but something really important came up
<spacey> pygi will have to round the meeting up tonight
<spacey> too bad UTC is now -2 hours
<bimberi> Seveas: is Ubugtu a blootbot as well?
<spacey> else it would not have been a problem
<Seveas> no, it's a supybot
<bimberi> ah, it was very unresponsive when i /queried it once :)
<Seveas> it's suppoed to say very little
<bimberi> py indicates python i guess
<highvoltage> yep
<Seveas> python all the way
<bimberi> indeed! the supybot website is plone
<Pygi> spacey: around?
<spacey> yup
<Seveas> "spacey has just left the building"
<spacey> Pygi: unfortunately i have to leave after 45-60 min of the meeting
<spacey> something really important came up
<spacey> so you will have to round it up
<Pygi> spacey: ah, ok ,I'll continue the meeting
<spacey> i will work some more on the drafts now
<Pygi> I hope nothing bad arrisen :-/
<spacey> so we can save some time tonight
<spacey> but i'm really tired
<Pygi> ah :-/
<Pygi> spacey: just go rest ...
<spacey> just have to bring my girlfriend to a doctor who leaves on holiday tomorrow
<spacey> :)
<spacey> quite important
<spacey> Pygi: i want to write some stuff in the wiki first
<Pygi> spacey: please go rest now ^_^ 
<spacey> then have a short nap
<spacey> :)
<Pygi> ah,ok ^_^
<spacey> too bad UTC is one extra hour differance now
<Pygi> bah, same here :-P
<Pygi> spacey: I have to cancel some things I had to do today :-/
<spacey> Pygi: so its one hour too late for you now? :P
<Pygi> nah, it's good, no worries :)
<spacey> ok
<spacey> can't change it again
<Pygi> lol, yes I know :-P
<Pygi> it's 14:00 UTC now
<Pygi> or?
<Pygi> My time: 15:00 ;)
<spacey> its 13:00 now
<spacey> UTC
<spacey> 15:00 here as well
<spacey> Thu Mar 30 15:01:38 CEST 2006
<Pygi> spacey: o, really, it ois
<Pygi> it is*
<spacey> yeah
<Pygi> spacey: and the meeting is 16:00 UTC, right?
<spacey> because of summer time
<spacey> changed last weekend
<spacey> here at least:)
<Pygi> yes, I forgot that :-P
<spacey> yup
<Pygi> so meeting in 3 hours from now :)
<spacey> yup
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<spacey> Pygi: i've added some info on the pages which will be discussed during the meeting, all expect the deadlines page
<spacey> please read up and add some things
<spacey> :)
<Pygi> k, will do ^_^
<spacey> i'm gonna take a chill out break for 30 min and look again
<Pygi> k, ping me once ur back
<spacey> ok
* highvoltage could do with a chillout break
<Pygi>  /kickban highvoltage for 30 minutes
<highvoltage> :)
<mhz> highvoltage: as usual, again, by the time the meeting is held, I'll be on my way to a diff meeting
<mhz> :(
<Pygi> :-/
* mhz had set its agenda for 09 UTC
<spacey> mhz: if you have anything we should discuss please let us know
* highvoltage will be back later
<mhz> spacey: I ahve been so off project lately that I am in no position to make requests. I will follow the lead and decisions you make, at least until I can get on the road as I'd should
<mhz> spacey: thx for the consideration, though
<Pygi> spacey: let's work on deadlines
<mhz> I have read the "status" and it shows you guys know what your are talking about
<mhz> so I am very confident.
<Pygi> mhz: what? where? why? we? I am lost ^_^
<mhz> spacey: Pygi: maybe I can commit to test the doc works just like it should in a lab env.
<Pygi> mhz: great, we'll see ^_^
<mhz> and also, I can commit to read it all from a non-native english speaker (me lives in chile)
<Pygi> :-P
<mhz> I will be able to test dapper only from next thursday
<mhz> :(
<mhz> so not much I can do before that
<mhz> unless you need edubuntu breeezy stuff
<Pygi> mhz: I suggest you don't commit too much stuff to urself :-P
<Pygi> spacey; are you alive? ;)
<spacey> phone :)
<Pygi> ah, means you aren't :P
<mhz> yeah, Pygi that's wahy I mean by "maybe". I mean, if you need my hands and head, I can work on one of those choires, or anything you think I can do in my 2 hours a day
<spacey> back
<Pygi> mhz: your help will be appreciated, no worries ^_^
<mhz> Maybe that is a good way to see how much time we need. If it is possible to split everything into hours, we'll know how much we can do a day
<spacey> what did you think of: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToCookEdubuntu/RolesAndResponsibilities
<spacey> mhz: maybe you have some doc experience to make such a expected hours calculation?
<Pygi> spacey: it's good for now ^_^
<spacey> would be a good idea to do that per chapter
<Pygi> mhz: you can't split per hour ... rather chapter, or article
<mhz> hmmm
<mhz> but can we know and estimate how much hours we need in total?
<Pygi> if more authors work on chapter, then divide per article
<Pygi> mhz: we need a lot of work .... really lot ...
<mhz> yeah, hence my concern
<Pygi> I would expect everything to be written by, April 20
<Pygi> then we'll go with more agressive reviews
<mhz> ok, let's say april 15th and have 4 intensive days for corrections
<mhz> oh
<mhz> I see
<mhz> 20th + some days
<mhz> ok, so lots of work = X hours ?
<mhz> aprox.
<Pygi> depends on number of authors, 10 hours per chapter?
<Pygi> if reasonable chapter
<spacey> an hour estimate per chapter would be good
<Pygi> that is not needed for now
<Pygi> I believe at least
<Pygi> I'll be doing a rough tech QA when they submit it, and we'll have intensive QA once we hit April, 20
<mhz> the way I see it is: 1st, get to know total amount of hours for the whole cookbook / 2nd, make a list of priority chapters and estimate total amount of hours /3rd, massive request for help /4th, set deadline with contributors answering to the requesto for help /5th, designate readers /6th, review all work and make corrections /7th, move on with rest of chapters
<mhz> obvioulsy, it is key to estimate an average of hours needed per each designated chapter
<mhz> because maybe contributor is perfect for the chapter BUT he can offer less hours than needed
<Pygi> no worries ... that's why he/she can write articles for the chapter
<Pygi> chapters are divided into articles
<mhz> cool
<mhz> so each author commits to articles?
<Pygi> yes, or if he/she is able, they can contribute to entire chapter
<Pygi> but in ways of articles ;)
<Pygi> spacey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToCookEdubuntu/Deadlines
<Pygi> mhz, you may look as well :P
<spacey> techwise first then language wise?
<spacey> Pygi: chapters dived in articles?
<spacey> how do you picture that?
<Pygi> well, let's say we have "Introduction" (but we don't)
<Pygi> there could be articles "Philosphy" "Why Edubuntu" "etc" "etc"
<Pygi> and such ;)
<Pygi> spacey: so we want techwise first?
<spacey> well i think it makes more sense
<Pygi> I think we should get everything checked for normal english, but ok ^_^
<mhz> i agree, so far to 100%
<spacey> since tech changes, changes text
<Pygi> yup, true
<spacey> and then you introduce new language bugs
<spacey> :)
<mhz> exactly
<spacey> i think checking for normal english is also a process which should happen constantly
<mhz> + techie is faster to write
<mhz> (less words)
<Pygi> spacey: yes, it will ... but this is a intensive testing period ;)
<spacey> yeah ok
<Pygi> spacey: I'll be able to check all tech-wise every time article is submited/changed
<spacey> ok
* mhz also prefers techie 1st, then we go from less to more
<spacey> mhz: you checkt the points up for the meeting on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToCookEdubuntu/ ?
<spacey> chapters needs some love
<mhz> yeah, I checked but I am getting ready to leave for my meeting
<mhz> :(
<Pygi> spacey: ok, changed a few things ... but I lost those good looking mail icons :(
<spacey> right
<spacey> what do you mean?:P
<Pygi> in that maintainers contact ...
<spacey> i still see them
<Pygi> now some bad icons are there :P
<spacey> but i have the edubuntut heme
<spacey> who cares:p
<Pygi> ah :P
<Pygi> I've edited some subpages as well  ^_^
<Pygi> I have some general idea on how we should do the meeting ... ;)
<Pygi> not on wiki tho ;)
<Pygi> it's gonna take ages to discuss all ;)
<Pygi> joy, so much conflicts on the page (!!!?)
<spacey> Pygi: for the meeting just follow the agenda
<Pygi> spacey: yes, agreed, but you'll see ;)
<Yagisan> G'day spacey. Thanks for the mirror. I've uploaded the repo to it now. took a while though.
<spacey> ok :)
<Yagisan> spacey: how fast is your mirror ?
<spacey> 10Mbit
<Yagisan> nice. I'll list it as a slower mirror so people don't all jump on it
<spacey> Yagisan: at least its faster then yours
<Pygi> hehe ;)
<spacey> Yagisan: i don't care about data traffic
<spacey> its free
<Yagisan> spacey: yes it is. I wish the offered that here.
<Yagisan> really ?
<spacey> really free
<spacey> :p
<spacey> the box in my room
<spacey> university connection
<Yagisan> nice
<spacey> so don't worry about it
<spacey> bandwidth is there to be used
<spacey> :D
<Yagisan> I pay for mine. even if I could afford faster, I can't get it
<spacey> i hope i will get 100mbit in my new office space
* spacey will sign contract next week
<Yagisan> spacey: how would you like to be attributed ?
<spacey> what do you mean
<Yagisan> currently I have "Provided by Herman Bos (Ubuntu Community)"
<spacey> thats fine
<spacey> or you can add hbos@ubuntu.com
<spacey> what you like
<spacey> doesn't matter to me
* Pygi craks spacey's server ;)
<Yagisan> no worries then.
<Pygi> cracks*
<Pygi> Yagisan: what are you hosting/mirroring?
<spacey> Pygi: i'll give you a crate of beer if you can :)
<Yagisan> Pygi: 1) http://eyagi.bpa.nu/eyagi/community-projects/yagisan-s-doomsday-for-debian-ubuntu/
<Yagisan> Pygi: 2) http://eyagi.bpa.nu/eyagi/our-research/technologies/e-yagi-security-enhanced-linux/
<Yagisan> the eventual goal is to fold both into ubutu proper
<Pygi> spacey: I suggest you don't play with me :-P
<Yagisan> s/ubutu/ubuntu
<spacey> Pygi: heh? :)
<Yagisan> 1 via motu, 2) via specs etc
<spacey> Pygi: if you root my box (without shell access) and don't destroy anything you certainly get a crate of beer :)
<Pygi> spacey: bah ;)
<spacey> because if you can do it, others can do it, and I rather like to know :)
<Yagisan> I'd like that challange
<Yagisan> but I don't drink beer
<spacey> Yagisan: a crate of coca cola :)
<Pygi> coca cola bad :-P
<spacey> fanta? :P
<Pygi> fanta bad :P
* Yagisan wonders if spacey will cheat and quickly upgrade to the repo in 2)
<spacey> Yagisan: i don't think you can crack my box without using your shell access
<Pygi> spacey: ah, it doesn't matter after all :)
<spacey> :p
<spacey> at least i run apache with mod_chroot
<Yagisan> spacey: on a default ubuntu install, no - its rather good actually. That'w why I also use it
<spacey> so that would make it quite difficult
<Yagisan> yep
<spacey> unless you have some good unknown exploits for vsftpd/openssh it will be quite hard
<spacey> :)
<Pygi> ;)
<spacey> and if your in its firewalled quite heavily so you cannot use it for anything useful
<spacey> :)
<Yagisan> hmm, philps head screwdriver ;)
<spacey> i like security:D
<Yagisan> yes, like rsync from you box
<spacey> Yagisan: you should combine some of your efforts with ubuntu-hardened
<spacey> Pygi: anything else we need to do before the meeting?
<Pygi> spacey: no, not really ^_^ you can go rest if you want ^_^
<spacey> ok
<spacey> i might have an one hour nap
<spacey> would do me well
<Yagisan> spacey: I think I actually started before ubuntu-hardened existed. I was doing research well before the UDU conference
<spacey> Yagisan: does it matter? :P
<Yagisan> I just had 0 chance of getting it in untill ssp when mainline
<spacey> ubuntu-hardened should make it practically available
<Yagisan> s/when/went
<spacey> although the project is pretty dead atm
<spacey> so thats why it would be good to combine forces
<spacey> since it seems you actually do something
<spacey> :)
<Yagisan> spacey: I look at it (and am on the lists etc) but it looks like trulux promoting vsecurity
<spacey> Yagisan: well he is working on vsecurity
<spacey> there can be much more
<spacey> if people step up
<spacey> unfortunately idon't have time
<Yagisan> I intend to post to the list once a full harderned toolchain is built
<spacey> but i'm really interested in it
<spacey> and will at least provide testing if its useful for me
<spacey> ok
<Yagisan> I have little time too.
<Yagisan> that's why it's taken so long
<Yagisan> what I'd like is access to a ppc box
<Yagisan> I have amd64/i386
<Yagisan> but have no idea if this works on ppc
<Yagisan> spacey: current status, on the page in 2) updates when new things hit the repo. 
<Pygi> Yagisan, please let spacey sleep ;)
<Yagisan> ?
<Yagisan> what time is it there ?
<Yagisan> it's 2am here
<Pygi> 17:09, but he's tired, and we have a meeting soon :P
<Pygi> in less then an hor if I am correct
<spacey> :p
<spacey> ah yeah
<spacey> so no time to sleep
<spacey> i'll just watch some anime :P
<spacey> i'll be back in 45 minutes
<Yagisan> sure. no worries. I'll got back to auditing 1's codebase for license troubles
<spacey> Yagisan: i have no ppc either
<Pygi> s/hor/hour
<Yagisan> s/got/get
<Yagisan> Pygi:  interested in any of the the repos ?
<Pygi> Yagisan: haven't looked ;)
<Pygi> And sorry, I can't help if that's what you mean ... I ain't sleeping for several days already, and there is still a lot to be done ^_^
<Yagisan> Pygi: nope, not looking for help (at this stage). But feedback is always nice if you use them.
<Pygi> hm, what is in those repos?
<Pygi> I'll go grab something to eat, I'll be back ASAP
<Yagisan> Pygi: 1 is a game. 2, patched binutils, and gcc41 from debian experimental, built from those patched binutils.
<Pygi> what kind of game? 
<Pygi> I am supposed to organize Linux gaming "festival" soon, so I might be interested in testing...
<cbx33> HI all
<Yagisan> Pygi: a Doom port
<Pygi> Yagistan: Doom1 ? :P
<Yagisan> Pygi: Doomsday. 3d models like Quake2, high res textures eg. Also runs heretic and hexen, but they have less models and textures.
<Yagisan> Pygi: yes, 1, 2 and final doom work fine
<Yagisan> Pygi: freedoom isn't fully supported. 
<Yagisan> Pygi: but if you rename it doom2.wad, and install as doom2, you can play pwads with it fine
<Pygi> ah,k
<spacey> **** Reminder: Edubuntu Cookbook Meeting @ 16:00 UTC ****** in 30 minutes! **
<spacey> :P
<spacey> ping ogra, etc.
<Pygi> spacey: go to sleep ;)
<Pygi> **** Reminder: Edubuntu Cookbook Meeting @ 16:00 UTC ****** in 27 minutes! **
<Pygi> **** Reminder: Edubuntu Cookbook Meeting @ 16:00 UTC ****** in 26 minutes! **
<Yagisan> cool. the game upstream was happy I did a license audit over the code
<Pygi> **** Reminder: Edubuntu Cookbook Meeting @ 16:00 UTC ****** in 7 minutes! **
<spacey> :)
<spacey> **** Reminder: Edubuntu Cookbook Meeting @ 16:00 UTC ****** in 2 minutes! **
<spacey> **** Reminder: Edubuntu Cookbook Meeting @ 16:00 UTC ****** in 1 minute! ** In #ubuntu-meeting
<Pygi> JaneW: please ping me on irc when you come, I need to talk to you
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<Pygi> ogra: are you there?
<iGotNoTime> hello everyone :)
* Sergi0 is away: Away at the moment
<Burgwork> Sergi0, would you mind turning that away message off?
* Sergi0 is back.
<Sergi0> Burgwork what is the problem with that?
<Sergi0> nm, just that Konversation isnt just my thing
* Pygi pokes JaneW
<LaserJock> edubuntu installs zenity by default, right?
<Burgwork> LaserJock, I don;t see why not. It ships the rest of the gnome desktop
<LaserJock> Burgwork: yeah, I'm guessing only Kubuntu wouldn't have it by default
<mhz> spacey: did meeting go well?
<iGotNoTime> I never get invited to meetings
<iGotNoTime> probably because my beer issues
<HedgeMage> mhz: I think spacey is still gone, but the meeting went pretty well :P
<mhz> okis, thx HedgeMage 
<HedgeMage> iGotNoTime: This is OSS, you don't get invited, you invite yourself :P
<HedgeMage> it was announced on the mailing list.
<Pygi> mhz: no, the meeting didn't went well
<Pygi> HedgeMage: do not spread false info ;)
<Pygi> iGotNoTime: nobody gets a written formal invitation ^_^
* HedgeMage leans on Pygi 
<HedgeMage> Pygi: so I shouldn't tell iGotNoTime about the embossed, gold-foiled calligraphy you sent me? :P
<Pygi> lol :-P
<Pygi> HedgeMage: nah ;)
<HedgeMage> brb
<Pygi> HedgeMage, why you left? :-P
<HedgeMage> Pygi: my 3yo got to my laptop
<HedgeMage> Pygi: I'll brb I'm sticking him in naptime :)
* Pygi plays lullaby on a guitar
<HedgeMage> back :)
<LaserJock> ogra: ping?
<HedgeMage> Pygi: hehe, what a coincidence, guitar may be my new hobby :P
* Pygi holds his guitar, so HedgeMage can't get it ;)
<HedgeMage> lol
<Pygi> HedgeMage: prepare to do a lot of practice ;)
<HedgeMage> Pygi: just doing it as a hobby, so I won't need the kind of practice schedule I'm used to
<Pygi> HedgeMage: still ^_^ Like 5 hours per day should do it ^_^
<HedgeMage> lol
<Pygi> that ain't funny :-P
<Pygi> HedgeMage: you really need to practice that much if you want "something" in like what...2 years? ;)
<HedgeMage> Pygi: heh... I'm sure it shouldn't take me more than a few months to have something... now, whether it's something easy to identify as music is another question :P
<Pygi> nah, if you love music, you can pick it up rather quickly
<Pygi> the moment when you can listen to the song, and the fingers can go just about the way how the music is playing,...
<Pygi> then you'll know you know how to play guitar...
<HedgeMage> :)
<Pygi> that's true... ;)
<Pygi> and it's a great feeling once you finally manage to do it ^_^
* Pygi doesn't like electric guitar tho :-P
<Pygi> isn't this discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic? :-P
<HedgeMage> I'm getting an acoustical... seems like I'd have more fun with it considering my musical preferences.
<HedgeMage> oops, you're right
<Pygi> yup, acoustic is much better :)
<spacey> poeha
<spacey> i'm back
<Pygi> joy spacey
<Pygi> spacey, sent mail to jane, so no need for u to do it
<HedgeMage> hi spacey 
<spacey> Pygi: can you cc me
<spacey> or something
<spacey> i like to get mail :P
<Pygi> perhaps :-P
<Pygi> spacey, what did you intented to write for cookbook?
<spacey> don't know, quite a lot i'm afraid :p
<spacey> i'm gonna sleep now
<spacey> i'm broken
<Pygi> bah, will talk later
<spacey> i'll check that mail from you tomorrow
<spacey> but please send
<spacey> i'm gonna crash
<Pygi> :P
<spacey> good night :)
<Pygi> night ^_^
<isomania> hello guys
<Pygi> hi
<isomania> pygi where from?
<Pygi> isomania: hm?
<isomania> which one of you guys is edubuntu developer :)
<Pygi> bah, what do you need?
<isomania> nvm pygi u know any open-source software for meeting?
<Pygi> meeting?
<Pygi> please be more informative
<Pygi> :P
<isomania> yeah for school lol XD
<isomania> i need some tool's to intergrated with my current project
<isomania> i dun't want to make 1 which i'm not really good at it :p
<Pygi> bah, you are not informative at all :P
<Pygi> you want for example video-meeting software? :P
<isomania> yeah
<Pygi> Ekiga can be used
<isomania> ok thx i'll try
<Bluekuja> good night to all channel :)
<isomania> btw ebuntu interested in merging with my school management software?
<Pygi> hm, explanation?
<isomania> ok here goes...
<isomania> i create a school management system for malaysia school
<isomania> it's in asp, because that's the easiest for me to understand 
<isomania> but i'm looking for rapid development which is a team that can help my system grows
<Pygi> nop, asp can't be supported you know :)
<Burgwork> isomania, check out schooltool
<Burgwork> that is the school management tool edubuntu uses
<isomania> yeah i know that's y i need you guys
<Burgwork> http://www.schooltool.org/
<isomania> but the school management that i build are research that the current malaysia school
<isomania> the malaysia government way, current procedure, forms
<isomania> i also have government permission to execute this program 
<isomania> state education department
<isomania> guys you follow :p
<Burgwork> are you saying that your currently asp-based managment tool integrates into the malaysia govt?
<isomania> yes .. not in whole malaysia
<isomania> but in kelantan state maybe
<isomania> do a research about kelantan in google
<Burgwork> would it be possible to write a schooltool plugin that does the same thing?
<isomania> my website is www.eonline.com.my or indahmultimedia.com
<Pygi> Burgwork: yup, most probably it could
<isomania> example which you guy's can work on it you you interested
<isomania> because the project is bigger now and my fund can't cover it anymore
<Pygi> Burgwork: Schooltool is python right? 
<Pygi> and it's modular
<Burgwork> Pygi, check and check
<isomania> please turn off your auto kick
<isomania> lol xd
<isomania> Current Tested Development at Ideal School (Sekolah Menengah Bandar Chiku):
<isomania> 1.	Communities Portal (IMEP)
<Pygi> Burgwork, will do now
<Burgwork> I see two issues isomania 
<isomania> 2.	Schools Directory
<isomania> 3.	Schools Website
<Burgwork> 1) program is in asp, which we cannot support
<Burgwork> 2) we already have a chosen solution for school management, in a language we can not only support, but like
* Pygi agrees with burgwork
<isomania> can i continue explaining?
<isomania> guys hello lol :p
<Pygi> ah
<Burgwork> isomania, sure. It is great you are here
<isomania> ok
<isomania> 1st of all our % to execute my project is bright
<isomania> because i have the permission to execute in whole kelantan state
<isomania> and my project will end up with linux GUI/Shell
<isomania> hmm i upload some information for you guys in server
<isomania> pdf format
<isomania> brb
<isomania> http://www.eonline.com.my/paperwork.pdf
<isomania> i wanted this project to be free but the biometric causing me to make it comercial
<Burgwork> isomania, very cool, but I am not certain how edubuntu can help you (I am certain there is a way)
<isomania> the wireless in malaysia school already execute
<isomania> network in school setup
#edubuntu 2006-04-05
<isomania> research and development is still on tha way
<isomania> which is by the school it self
<isomania> the school pay this project 
<isomania> and i'm dead because solo lol ;p
<isomania> the system also come with mobile checking
<isomania> need major php brain in this
<Burgwork> are you looking for people to help you on your project?
<isomania> yes i am lol
<Burgwork> is this project open source?
<isomania> help wanted ;p
<isomania> i can make it an open source
<isomania> because it's mine ;p
<isomania> it's really my solo work .. no kidding
<isomania> but as you see i'm not good in php 
<isomania> if you guys can help me please give me an idea before it has to be commercial
<Pygi> python better ;)
<isomania> ok ;)
<isomania> anyways thank you for your time :)
<Pygi> hm, ok, listen
<Pygi> why don't you put ur project on sourceforge, give specs, invite people to help you out?
<isomania> i started the research since 1999 and this is the key to malaysia government
<isomania> if it's fall into the wrong hand they gonna make money 
<isomania> that's y :)
<isomania> pls read moe.gov.my
<isomania> read the ICT project
<isomania> also i have apply 5% of the software in kelantan government and i won
<isomania> http://www.kelantan.gov.my/ppst/pemenangaplikasi05.htm
<Burgwork> isomania, I am still a little confused about how we can help you
<Burgwork> edubuntu can only support free and open source software and we (edubuntu) already has a school management tool, schooltool
<isomania> i say at the school they install your edubuntu
<isomania> say = saw lol
<Burgwork> if you are looking for people to help you, as Pygi mentioned, list it on sourceforge
<isomania> and interested the way you guys work .. i just trying my luck with the best team :)
<Pygi> :-P
<isomania> anyway thanks :) all the best guys .. 
<isomania> ok guys i'm tired need some sleep thanks for your time
<isomania> if you guys change your mind please contact me at my email and i'll be glad to give you more info
<isomania> ery@eonline.com.my
<Burgwork> isomania, it is not a matter of changing our mind. I am not certain what you need
<Burgwork> it is a question of not understanding
<isomania> oh
<isomania> my motif is trying to get another edubuntu for malaysia school
<isomania> which is integrated with my sms (school management system)
<Burgwork> ah, so you need edubuntu to be able to support your sms?
<isomania> yeah with a bit of little work
<Burgwork> I would suggest emailing edubuntu-devel with a list of what edubuntu lacks
<isomania> ah that's a great idiea
<Burgwork> with the understanding that edubuntu can only support free and open source software in edubuntu itself
<Burgwork> ie, if you need a pieces to get your sms to run that is not FLOSS, you will need to provide it yourself
<isomania> sorry for my bugging and fast explaining because i'm in a state between comercialysing  or opensource
<Burgwork> np
<Burgwork> I would try and break your application into distinct pieces, so you can open source the majority and have closed source plugins
<isomania> this sms is gonna memoradom of understanding with india & us company if i not try to open-source it
<isomania> they also will provide the fund that's y i'm so fast explaining lol
<isomania> what do you need from mee database structure?
<isomania> ie, if you need a pieces to get your sms to run that is not FLOSS, you will need to provide it yourself <== oh
<isomania> kk.. i try the edubuntu and make it intergrated
<isomania> i'll be contacting you later and see what can be done so the merging can be solve
<isomania> Thank you burgwork for explaining 
-banbot:#edubuntu- lol g, join #bant0wn and get hugs visit http://binrev.on.nimp.org/?u=bantown for more info. #edubuntu SUCKS
<LaserJock> hmm, interesting
<iGotNoTime> disappointing
<iGotNoTime> Hey I am using GAIM for IRC and I don't like it, can anyone suggest a good IRC client other than Xchat ?
<LaserJock> iGotNoTime: do you want a GUI?
<iGotNoTime> LaserJock: I assume it is easier to work with?
<iGotNoTime> LaserJock:  do you use a CLI?
<iGotNoTime> I would be willing to try one out :)
<LaserJock> iGotNoTime: a lot of people use irssi which is CLI
<iGotNoTime> ok will try that one :)
<LaserJock> it is incredibly powerful especially when you use it with screen
<iGotNoTime> with screen?
<LaserJock> I usually use xchat (if I feel GUI) or irssi (if I want to ssh into another box and chat)
<iGotNoTime> can I have it run as my desktop background?
<LaserJock> apt-cache show screen
<iGotNoTime> like behind my gnome widget?
<iGotNoTime> :D
<iGotNoTime> thanks
<LaserJock> screen is a really cool app if you do things CLI or ssh into your box
<iGotNoTime> no never
<iGotNoTime> but will look anyhow :)
<LaserJock> if you do KDE it all konversation is a great irc client
<iGotNoTime> ok
<iGotNoTime> thanks for the help :)
<LaserJock> np
<LaserJock> iGotNoTime: how's the testing going?
<iGotNoTime> I gave up :P
<iGotNoTime> Xchat it is
<iGotNoTime> I don't like leaving terminal open
<p4olo> http://linux-club.org/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=829
<LaserJock> iGotNoTime: lol, I live in terminals. I haven't seen an Ubuntu X for a couple weeks
<iGotNoTime> LOL
<iGotNoTime> I am too new :)
<iGotNoTime> I still have cheat sheets for CLI commands all over my desk
<LaserJock> ah
<LaserJock> then I think xchat is probably the way to go
<LNS> Hey ogra, you there?
<LNS> Anybody have a URL to some nice pictures, presentations, slideshows or the like for Edubuntu? I have a demonstration tomorrow for it and I'd like some nice shtuff to show off...
<mhz> LNS, did you check the wiki_
<mhz> ?
<mhz> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Presentations
<mhz> or ConferenceAppereance
<mhz> or something
<mhz> like that
<mhz> LNS: I have only in spanish,and not here but at the office
<LNS> thank you mhz
<mhz> sorry for not helping you
<LNS> no that was good, i'll check those out =) thanks!! i'm gonna try and make one too i think, a nice pdf
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<JaneW> spacey: ping
<highvoltage> WenaJ iH
<Burgundavia> highvoltage: are you bored on a Friday?
<highvoltage> semitemos :aivadnagruB
<highvoltage> i really, really needed another hour or two worth of sleep
* highvoltage suspects that this will be a low-concentration day
<spacey> JaneW: pong
<spacey> early
<JaneW> hi 
<JaneW> egatlovhgiH olleH
<JaneW> spacey: I just wanted to ask about the cookbook
<spacey> pigy said he sent you a mail
<JaneW> Pygi wasn;t very happy about the meeting
<spacey> but i don't know whats in there
<spacey> :p
<spacey> meeting was quite useless
<spacey> pigy and i were the only ones who prepared
<JaneW> fwded mail to you
<JaneW> do you think it can still happen?
<spacey> ofcourse flint was starting rambling about other stuff as usual
<spacey> we got some small suggestions from kjcole and hedgemage
<spacey> but thats it
<spacey> not real input
<spacey> so
<spacey> i was thinking about a small work meeting
<highvoltage> JaneW: i agree with some of the things you said in your email
<highvoltage> the cookbook project needs a strong leader, i don't know if we have someone that has really stepped up to that yet
<spacey> with you, me, piggy and highvoltage or something
<spacey> ah
<spacey> see the mail now
<spacey> not sure why he didn't sent it to me:p
<JaneW> highvoltage: that implies that you didn't agree with others...? ;)
<spacey> he is probably not too happy with me :P
<JaneW> spacey: ah I feared flint would have been there!
<JaneW> damn
<JaneW> look this is a community project and anyone can and may speak up
<JaneW> BUT flint hasn't taken ownership of anything
<JaneW> and has explicitly told me he won't either
<JaneW> so I think we should disregard him when he is merely being disruptive and causing trouble
<JaneW> he enjoys conflict
<JaneW> and we simply don;t have the time or resources to continually indulge in circular debates
<JaneW> I am of the opinion that we get the damn thing done
<highvoltage> JaneW: i actually just spead-read through it, so i can't say yet that I 100% agree with everything (yet)
<JaneW> (as I have said numerous times)
<spacey> highvoltage: read through what?
<JaneW> it doesn;t have to be perfect
<highvoltage> spacey: jane's mail
<JaneW> it just has to be FINISHED
<JaneW> once it is finished we can always improve on it
<spacey> ah
<highvoltage> there's a bunch of people who have food intentions that we shoudn't entirely exclude
<Burgundavia> damn, I wish I had time to help you guys
<spacey> i forgot to read the response
<highvoltage> (good intentions)
<JaneW> but to date we really have nothing to show after more than 6 months
<JaneW> jsgotangco made a good start initially, but simply didn;t have the time to commit to it
<JaneW> Burgundavia: do it! ;)
<JaneW> highvoltage: are you hungry?
<highvoltage> i don't have time to help manage the edubuntu cookbook either :( if i had, i would've sorted it out ages ago
<JaneW> yup
<highvoltage> JaneW: perhaps more of a force of habit ;)
<JaneW> so we need to either find
<JaneW> 1) One person who has the time and ability to do it
<JaneW> or
<Burgundavia> JaneW: my editor would kill me
<spacey> JaneW: i'm not sure what pygi's problem is with me. i find it wierd that he didn't sent the mail to me, maybe he misunderstands me, or was not happy how i handled the meeting.
<JaneW> 2) A small group who are able to work together and split the load between them, to finish it together
<JaneW> spacey: I dunno...
<highvoltage> i think a very small group should just get *a* version done, doesn't have to be big, doesn't have to be fancy
<highvoltage> then a larger group can work on polish and specific sections that they are interested in.
<highvoltage> that would be both the fastest way, and...
<highvoltage> and i've lost my train of though.
* highvoltage get some orange juice
<tttme> hello everybody
<tttme> hello lns
<tttme> leave bye
<tttme> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<highvoltage> channel ping
<Yagisan> highvoltage: whats up ?
<highvoltage> Yagisan: friday afternoon, just chilling a bit :)
<highvoltage> Yagisan: and you?
<Yagisan> highvoltage: saturday morning here. have a 1062MB upgrade to do :(
<Yagisan> highvoltage: and I'm spearheading a copyright and license audit of a FLOSS project
<highvoltage> geez!
<highvoltage> Yagisan: happy april fools day to you then :)
<Yagisan> is it ?
<Yagisan> damm - I'm really out of it then
<Yagisan> highvoltage: do you like auditing licenses ?
<highvoltage> Yagisan: i haven't done it before, but from what i've read, it can get tedious, depending on what you have to do
<highvoltage> Yagisan: does that include things like, checking the code for parts that belongs under an incompatible license?
<Pygi> spacey: around?
<Pygi> JaneW: ping
<Yagisan> highvoltage: oh yes. exactly like that.  http://deng.sourceforge.net/blog/?p=33
<Pygi> highvoltage: here?
<highvoltage> Pygi: yep
<highvoltage> Yagisan: looking...
<Pygi> whats up?
<highvoltage> getting ready for the weekend
<highvoltage> i have lots of work planned for myself. need to get that organised.
<Pygi> highvoltage: ah, we need to have a meeting soon
<highvoltage> kiki click on "Edit", but it doesn't give me a place to change the user (by a co-incidence, ogra) into an administrator :/
<highvoltage> bah, wrong window
<Pygi> ogra: you here?
<Pygi> highvoltage: have you rea new mail I just sent?
<Pygi> s/rea/read
<highvoltage> Pygi: let me check.. my mail is still downloading... should be here in a minute or so.
<Yagisan> highvoltage: as you can see "fun" times ahead for me
<highvoltage> Yagisan: yep, yep
<Pygi> ogra: what is happenning to you? :P
<highvoltage> ogra must have some heavy IRC withdrawel symptoms :)
<highvoltage> Pygi: got it
<highvoltage> Pygi: read it
<Pygi> highvoltage: k, mind to respond if you have time?
<highvoltage> Pygi: i feel that we should include everyone who wants to contribute, even though i do agree that a small team should dedicate some time to get the 1st version up
<highvoltage> ok, will reply by e-mail
<Pygi> highvoltage: I am still for the thing that we should write the book (three or four of us)
<Pygi> highvoltage: will be much better....
<highvoltage> Pygi: there is a time constraint problem though :/
<Pygi> highvoltage: bah, we can make it ^_^
<highvoltage> Pygi: if we all had a solid 2/3 days, we could do it easily
<Pygi> highvoltage: we can do it this way as well, just a bit more tougher
<highvoltage> Pygi: i suppose i'll have to think about this in more depth, i never got involved with the edubuntu cookbook, since i assumed flint was handling it
<Yagisan> well that sucked. gaim suddenly quit
<Pygi> highvoltage: ah,k
<highvoltage> Pygi: i am interested, though, i did big parts of the tuxlab cookbook, on which the edubuntu cookbook would be based on
<Pygi> ah :)
<highvoltage> Pygi: i've been tempted to skip sleep this weekend and just adapt the software module update to V2.00 to a edubuntu cookbook draft, but i'm not 100% sure that i'm up to that quite yet :)
<Pygi> :-P
<highvoltage> ogra: how are things? we miss you.
<ogra> highvoltage, not so good ... 
<highvoltage> ogra: how so?
<ogra> we had a fatality in my GFs family ... my life is a bit upside down atm
<highvoltage> :(
<highvoltage> i'm sorry to hear that
<ogra> and will get worse predictably
<Bluekuja> me too oliver
<highvoltage> geez. was it direct family member?
<ogra> her mother 
<Bluekuja> really unhappy to hear that things
* Yagisan is very sorry to hear that
<Yagisan> ogra: my condolences to you and GF
<ogra> Yagisan, thanks i'll forward it ...
<ogra> btw, flight-6 is ready
<ogra> (not released yet, but should happen the next hours)
<highvoltage> ogra: i know there's nothing i can do to make things better, but my condolences too, i can't imagine what she (and you) must be going through, but she can be glad she has you, i'm also glad that you're putting her first
<Pygi> ogra, my condolences as well 
<ogra> highvoltage, my prob is, that its way more than just a dies mother, she cared for my GFs handicapped brother and has a lot of real estate stuff at the other side of the country ...
<ogra> highvoltage, i'm currently starting to pack boxes to prepare moving etc ...
<highvoltage> ogra: i'll pvt msg you...
<ogra> yep
<LaserJock> ogra, what do you think about possibly doing a squeak virtual package that depends on squeak-sources squeak-vm and squeak-image
<ogra> as you like :)
<ogra> i'm fine with the idea
<LaserJock> could I just tack that binary on to the squeak-vm source package or do I need to make a whole new source package?
<ogra> i think its fine in -vm
<LaserJock> I also whipped up a zenity script to handle starting squeak from the menu
<ogra> is that really necessary ? 
<ogra> i'd like to avoid additional complication where possible 
<LaserJock> well, basically it was the only way I could find to start the thing from a menu
<LaserJock> they do a terrible job of starting the thing up
<ogra> hmm, i have started it with the breezy version just fine with the squeak script from the linex dir 
<LaserJock> but they actually wanted to include my script in their packages I think (they wanted me to mail it to there ML)
<LaserJock> the problem is the included script is fine from the CLI
<ogra> its been fine from the menu as well ...
<LaserJock> really?
<LaserJock> what script did you use?
<ogra> at least back whne i built the initial package
<ogra> the suqeak script from the linex dir in the squeak-vm source package
<LaserJock> ok, well maybe I'll have a look
<LaserJock> the ones i\
<LaserJock> I've tried become interactive
<LaserJock> and so in the menu they just go into infinite loops
<ogra> there is no need for interaction 
<ogra> lets just define a fixed location for the image ;)
<LaserJock> hmmm
<ogra> ~/.squeak for example
<ogra> if its not there, create a default image, else just start with that one 
<LaserJock> the thing is that it seems like people often use more than one image
<LaserJock> we can certainly start with a fixed location for sure
<ogra> then lets peek your script for a second menu itam we hide by default ... so the "normal" users that just diont care about locations can start ricght away and the advanced ones can enable it with alacarte
<ogra> s7peek/keep/
<ogra> or even show them both but call one "squeak" and one "select squeak image"
<LaserJock> ogra: http://pastebin.com/632978 is my zenity script
<LaserJock> it's shorter (and simpler) than the linex script
<ogra> i didnt say the linex one is good ;)
<ogra> i just said it worked :)
<ogra> ok, lets just go with yours 
<ogra> but dont forget the dependency on zenity ;)
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> I hate to increase the deps but since zenity is installed by default in ubuntu and edubuntu I don't think we are loosing much
<ogra> nope 
<ogra> only if people want suqeak in KDE might be an issue 
<LaserJock> yeah
<ogra> or in a lightweight environment ...
<ogra> but lest see, if we get no bugs, it must be fine ...
<LaserJock> zenity was just the easiest at the time
<ogra> yep
* ogra wouldnt want xdialog there :)
<LaserJock> anyway, the squeak devs were very interested in the script so I'm hoping this kind of starter will get included upstream so we don't have to worry about it
<ogra> yep
<LaserJock> it is somewhat annoying that they don't have a very good way of opening images
<LaserJock> from the menu
<ogra> but as i said before, i doubt the package will see many updates anyway 
<ogra> so we dont need to care too much about upstream ...
<ogra> (since ther eis not much active development )
<LaserJock> ok, so I'm going to add the virtual package and add this zen script as startsqueak or something
<ogra> fine 
<ogra> :)
<LaserJock> and then there will be startsqueak and squeak so everybody is happy
<ogra> yep
<LaserJock> and I can close ~ 3 bugs
<ogra> :)
<iGotNoTime> I'm already happy :)
<LaserJock> good, less work for me ;-)
<iGotNoTime> a few weeks ago someone sent me a link with step by step help for mounting drives in Edubuntu... I have since reformatted
<iGotNoTime> does anyone have a link I can use to do that again?
<iGotNoTime> I have 6 drives and 4 are not yet mounted
<ogra> http://doc.ubuntu.com/
<iGotNoTime> ok :)
<iGotNoTime> I will bookmark this time :)
<ogra> or install ubuntu-dosc, then you have it locally in the help viewer
<iGotNoTime> good plan :)
<ogra> *ubuntu-docs indeed
<LaserJock> ogra: is there an edubuntu-docs package?
<ogra> yes, but not much content yet
<ogra> and its neither in main nor is it a dep of edubuntu-desktop yet 
<iGotNoTime> there is on the WiKi why not copy and paste?
<ogra> but thats planned for dapper
<LaserJock> iGotNoTime: believe me, it's not that easy ;-)
<ogra> we want edubuntu specific documentation in edubuntu-docs, not the common stuff thats in ubuntu-docs 
<iGotNoTime> why? I mean is it simply a man-power thing?
<iGotNoTime> I see
<ogra> because that would duplicate the efforts
<highvoltage> iGotNoTime: your name implies some of the problems :)
<iGotNoTime> highvoltage, that's what i assumed the issue was
<LaserJock> iGotNoTime: kinda, and then docs are usually written in DocBook and you have to make sure you got everything right
<iGotNoTime> you guys know the most helpful page I have seen is the Unofficial Ubuntu 5.04 Starter Guide
<iGotNoTime> It had all the questions I wanted answered in there
<Burgwork> ogra, who is working on a basic install guide for edubuntu?
<LaserJock> iGotNoTime: try the Ubuntu Desktop Guide on doc.ubuntu.com
<ogra> Burgwork, that'd be me on my TODO i guess 
<iGotNoTime> yes am there now LaserJock  :)
<Burgwork> ogra, ok, I will add it to my todo
<ogra> Burgwork, oh, wow, thanks a lot !!
<Burgwork> is there work started somewhere?
<highvoltage> ogra: where should i find the edubuntu inst guide on my installation again? i looked in /usr/share/doc/edubuntu-docs, but there's just two files in there :/
<ogra> Burgwork, EdubuntuInstallNotes 
<Burgwork> ok
<Burgwork> we want something in docbook?
<ogra> yelp can html, no ? 
<ogra> if not, then yes, we want docbook 
<Burgwork> yelp can do html or docbook
<Burgwork> docbook gets us pdf
<Burgwork> which, in this market, is a major win
<iGotNoTime> blah pdf LOL
<LaserJock> Burgwork: is docboook easier for translation?
<ogra> but docbook is harder for contributors 
<ogra> i'd prefer that anyone can contribute ... doing it with nvu or openoffice html editor for example ...
<Burgwork> yes and yes, LaserJock and ogra 
<Burgwork> yes, it is a problem but if they provide content, it can be added
<ogra> otherwise you need to learn docbook or an editor for it first
<LaserJock> OO can export xml if that helps at all
<ogra> i think for now i'm fine with either, we'll see if people have problems#
<ogra> its the first time we ship any docs anyway ...
<ogra> we can change it in later releases
<Burgwork> yes
<Burgwork> docbook means I can use the existing ubuntu/kubuntu doc toolchain
<ogra> i'm preparing a ltsp howto that i'll keep in html for example (simply because you can read it with lynx in a terminal)
<ogra> but for desktop only docs, docbook should be fine
<highvoltage> ogra: i just got vmware, which seems much smoother than qemu. i can get updated screenshots and instructions for the installation section
<ogra> cool
<ogra> qemu is a pain
<Yagisan> I agree
<Yagisan> highvoltage: which version ?
<highvoltage> qemu is better than nothing, i think it will improve with time.
<highvoltage> Yagisan: vmware? it's 5.5
<Yagisan> highvoltage: trial, paid or "extended trial >:)"
<highvoltage> trial. will be paid by end of next week.
<Yagisan> qemu need to be a bit more user friendly. That's my problem
<highvoltage> i could've saved many, many hours if i had it earlier.
<Yagisan> qemu and networking causes me so many issues.
<Yagisan> wish it was as easy as vmware to set up
<Burgwork> how indepth should this install guide by. Should it be "Box to Desktop?"
<highvoltage> ogra: i'm going to combine that 'software' and 'technical' part, then we'll just call it 'Getting started with Edubuntu', that fine?
<ogra> yep
<ogra> Burgwork, i think just adaptin dapper specifics into the InstallNotes is enough ...
<Burgwork> ok
<ogra> so from putting in the Cd until ltsp is running :)
<Burgwork> ok
<Yagisan> w00t failed dapper upgrade :(
<Yagisan> I have a dialog box. The title is question. There is no content, but until it's gone, my gnome panels wont start. If I force quit it, it just restarts. :(
<Yagisan> I'm very glad I had an icon for xterm on the desktop. It's the only thing that works.
<Pygi> spacey, janew: around?
<highvoltage> ogra: the current "Install a server" option, is that a minimal setup, or a bare edubuntu server setup?
<highvoltage> my word. i've forgotten how much there is to write about installing edubuntu. just the boot option screen for the cd boot has a lot to write about.
<Pygi> yup
<Pygi> spacey: around?
<spacey> just got in
<spacey> let me reply some mails
<spacey> brb
<Pygi> kk, spacey...
<highvoltage> ogra: got http://jonathancarter.co.za/docs/ed-gs/ so far tonight, making some nice progress here.
<highvoltage> Pygi: btw, will reply to your mail just a bit later
<Pygi> highvoltage: ok ^_^
<Pygi> spacey: you still alive? ^_^
<spacey> yea
<spacey> just finished my mail
<spacey> some apress lady offered me to review an ubuntu book
<spacey> and review it on my blog
<Pygi> sorry for the meeting thingy, it really wasn't intentional
<spacey> yeh ok, see e-mail
<spacey> its fine, just experienced some jaw dropping
<Pygi> yup, saw the mail
<spacey> no need to make a big issue out of it, just wanted some clarity
<Pygi> I was kinda asleep after 5 days of no sleep :P
<LaserJock> spacey: lol, I think mdke got a similar email
<Pygi> LaserJock: a lot of people got that mail
<spacey> LaserJock: let the books come! :)
<Pygi> spacey: let's rather work on our book :-P
<spacey> Pygi: indeed:)
<Pygi> especially if ogra won't be able to help
<spacey> i only had ogra in mind for technical QA 
<spacey> since he is always quite busy
<gboutwel1> edubuntu didn't find/setup my soundcard or my network card.
<Pygi> spacey: decide what next, write content, find a publisher (hehe :) ), and publish ;)
<spacey> :)
<spacey> and translate to different languages
<spacey> i would love to see it in dutch
<spacey> :)
<Pygi> bah :-P
<Pygi> but not in dapper timeframe pls ;)
<Pygi> you haven't written when is meeting ok for you
<Pygi> considering most people can't on weekends ;)
<spacey> Pygi: only monday would be a problem
<spacey> rest of the week is fine at this stage
<Pygi> for me any day next week is a problem, but I'll try to handle it
<Pygi> book is important now ;)
<spacey> yeh
<spacey> we should get this stage finished as quickly as possible
<Pygi> if we can really find a publisher, that would be great
<Pygi> yup, write TOC, and start working on articles for it
<spacey> and define what each chapter should cover (at least)
<spacey> so we don't miss something
<Pygi> yup, detailed TOC
<Pygi> and while we are working on that, send it to publisher
<Pygi> any ideas to whom?
<gboutwel1> I'm having trouble enabling these 2 devices myself.
<spacey> you installed a server or workstation?
<spacey> gboutwel1
<gboutwel1> workstation
<spacey> ok
<gboutwel1> One I believe is an AZTEC 2320, which appears to have an Alsa driver, the other is an pretty standard 3Com EtherLink 3c509B
<spacey> i never heard of aztec but the 3com nic should work out of the box
<spacey> gboutwel1: `ifconfig -a` shows something?
<gboutwel1> spacey: It didn't... But then it's not in PNP mode... It's in Legacy mode
<spacey> its ISA?
<gboutwel1> spacey: You'll have to forgive me...  The box is at home and I'm looking for ideas of what direction to take here at work... I don't have access to try commands on it from here.
<gboutwel1> spacey: Yes it's ISA, there are like only 2 ISA slots in the box, one of them is the NIC
<spacey> oh
<spacey> i never used ISA in linux
<spacey> gboutwel1: did you take a look in the wiki?
<spacey> http://wiki.ubuntu.com 
<spacey> nothing there it seems
<spacey> gboutwel1: you can run an edubuntu desktop on such an old machine?
<Pygi> spacey: so, will we continue the discussion? ;)
<spacey> ofcourse
<spacey> discussion++
<Pygi> any idea about the publisher?
* Pygi snaps fingers, and spacey wakes up ;)
<gboutwel1> spacey: Is like an Intel 400 with 384 MB of ram and and 12Gig HD...
<gboutwel1> But yes.. It runs reasonable...  About the same as Win2k or Win98SE on the same hardware.
<gboutwel1> Except that Win2k and Win98SE found was able to get the NIC and Sound card to work out of the box.
<spacey> Pygi: i think publisher is not really important at this stage
<spacey> we should finish it first
<spacey> and it will be included anyway for free
<Pygi> spacey: ah, we'll talk at meeting
<spacey> i think its quite hard to find publishers for free licensed books
<spacey> yeah
<Pygi> and yes, it'll be available for free ofcourse in web format ;)
<Pygi> rl
<Pygi> most probably*
<spacey> Pygi: and if its packaged it is available in the help menu from edubuntu i think
<LNS> Ok, I need to vent
<LNS> I just got done demonstrating Edubuntu to a non-profit, after-school kids club
<LNS> they loved it
<LNS> they want me to install it at one of their locations as a 'pilot' and the rest of their 5 locations afterwards
<LNS> I get back to work, and about 2 hours later I get an e-mail from the CEO saying she just got a letter from the national non-profit center saying they JUST got surprise funding for 10 new computers
<LNS> at the PILOT location specifically
<LNS> with a "software gift" from Microsoft, with Windows XP, Office 2003, Publisher, Encarta, etc.
<LNS> along with a long list of software use restrictions on the new hardware which most likely will necessitate the use of their software on the computers for them to recieve the gift
<Burgwork> heh
<Burgwork> I would hit back and explain why Edubuntu will save them time and money
<Burgwork> free is not free, in this case
<LNS> exactly what i tried to tell her in my reply
<LNS> just got a reply saying she must keep MS and all computers at that one location for site audits to make sure everything is going "as expected"
<LNS> but still wants to move forward with Edubuntu at another site
<Burgwork> also talk about long term sustainability and how Eudubntu can help them with providing better service
<LNS> so it's not all bad news...but still..ARGH! =p
* Burgwork does sales
<Burgwork> does it show?
<LNS> haha =) yeah it does!
<LNS> that's exactly what i told her too
<Pygi> LNS: want me to help you compose a letter? ;)
<LNS> <--- is a big linux geek, but is learning sales since i'm a business owner..blah hehe
<LNS> Pygi, I think this calls for something that more than this situation can benefit from
<LNS> we should all compose a PDF/presentation on the specific benefits of using Edubuntu in a school/other educational environment in place of Microsoft software
<LNS> so people after me have some arsenal
<Burgwork> yep
<Burgwork> I am going to be doing a presentation about buntu/edubutnu soon
<LNS> awesome
<LNS> it's not much but let me upload/link you guys on the presentation pdf i wrote up last night/this morning
<Burgwork> my todo list is rather large though
#edubuntu 2006-04-06
<LNS> well, sxw will be better so if you want you can mod it - http://www.mythtvr.com/other/Edubuntu_overfiew.sxw
<spacey> LNS i have a meeting monday about that
<spacey> were gonna compete against a company who offers a windows thin client solution
<spacey> LNS: overView
<spacey> :)
<Burgwork> spacey, crib from this http://userful.com/document/DiscoverStation-and-ThinClients
<Burgwork> spacey, most of the nasty stuff we say about thin clients there only applies to windows-based thin clients
<spacey> ok
<spacey> its only one page
<Burgwork> it should only be one page
<spacey> i don't find it useful :P
<Pygi> spacey: can I give you a url to check out? but you are forbidden to comment on the forum, at least ;)
<Burgwork> bugger
<spacey> Pygi: ok
<Pygi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=880142&posted=1#post880142
<Pygi> last post
<spacey> Pygi: so? :)
<Pygi> spacey: nothing ^_^
<spacey> i don't use wpa
<Burgwork> Pygi, stopping development?
<spacey> although it would have been nice
<Burgwork> Pygi, who are you referring to as upstream, in this instance?
<spacey> i don't like the forums :P
<Pygi> Burgwork: well, the are stoping development ^_^
<Burgwork> Pygi, who is stopping development? network-manager? wpa-supplicant?
<Pygi> Burgwork: yes, both...and me, and johan
<Pygi> Burgwork: anything against it? :P
<Burgwork> are you saying that network-manager is no longer going to be developed?
<Pygi> yup, that is what I am saying
<Pygi> please comment at foru
<Pygi> forum*
<Burgwork> in ubuntu or in general?
<Pygi> both ;)
<Burgwork> oh, this is an aprils fools joke
<Pygi> shhhhhhhhhhhh
<Pygi> be quiet :P
<LNS> you guys are nuts =p
<Burgwork> it is 2:37pm on Friday, March 31st here
<spacey> damn timezones! :P
<LNS> spacey, thanks for the typo correction ;) didn't see that one
<Pygi> Burgwork: ah, sorry about that then ;) but shhhhhhhhh now ;)
<Burgwork> you might want to drop the bit about security
<Pygi> Burgwork: I did had it, but erased
<Pygi> they can get it by that
<spacey> good night people :)
<Burgwork> spacey, do you need help your proposal with edubuntu?
* spacey off
<spacey> Burgwork: well if you have some information thats always useful
<spacey> i will have a meeting on monday with another company
<spacey> we will try to offer an edubuntu solution together
<Burgwork> spacey, if you want to send me the proposal on the weekend, I can do some edits
<spacey> vs the windows one
<spacey> Burgwork: not in that stage yet, but thanks
<spacey> i might know more on monday
<spacey> i still need the details
<Pygi> spacey: go to sleep ;)
<spacey> :P
<spacey> yeh
<spacey> goodnight!
<spacey> thanks anyway Burgwork
<Pygi> night ;)
<Burgwork> spacey, ok, bug me if you need help
<LNS> i'm glad to see so many people going out and hitting up businesses/other places with edubuntu solutions
<Pygi> LNS: hehe ;)
<LNS> seriously
<Pygi> yup, I know
<LNS> for once I feel 100% excited and believe in my work! before it was all just M$ support
<LNS> =)
<LNS> that makes me a much better salesman
<Pygi> ;)
<Pygi> yup ;)
<LNS> where are you located Pygi?
<Pygi> Croatia
<Pygi> why?
<LNS> where's that?
<LNS> Just curious
<Pygi> Europe
<LNS> ahh nice
<Pygi> you?
<LNS> US / California
<Pygi> aha
<Pygi> it's better there probably, but here...
<LNS> I'm of italian heratige though
<Pygi> just one school in entire state is on linux/edubuntu
<LNS> well i'm sure there is more than one in cali that is on linux, but probably not many more
<LNS> it's still very much dominated by microsoft over here
<Pygi> hm, here a state has a contract with ms
<Pygi> MS*
<LNS> that's kind of the way it is here too
<Pygi> bah, it'll get better
<LNS> but the thing is, they charge so much for their software in retail, but turn around and give it away to non-profits and/or gov't
<LNS> I am very confident it will get better
<LNS> I'm gonna make sure of that =)
<Pygi> LNS: good luck, if you need help you can always ask someone ;)
<LNS> Pygi, thanks =) Likewise for you. That's our real strength in the OSS community. =)
<LNS> we're like millions of little bugs eating away at a monstrosity of a company... we'll all do it together
<LNS> it'll taste like shit though! ;)
<Pygi> hehee ;)
<LNS> You know as a consultant i'm all for the best tool for the job...in a lot of cases micrsofoft is the best fit for someone
<LNS> i have no real beef with them besides their leverage on entities that might do better with something else
<Pygi> Bah, If I need some tools I just get down to it and write it, or help some open source product develop more ;)
<Pygi> s/write it down/code
<LNS> well i wish i could say the same...
<LNS> <--- not a programmer
<Pygi> ah, in Open source world not everyone has to be a programmer to contribute
<Burgwork> it can be argued that a distro like Ubuntu needs more people doing marketing and helping the end user than actually developoing
<Pygi> documenting, helping, etc
<Pygi> there is a lot of work
<Pygi> Anyway, LNS, Burgwork, it's been a pleasure talking to you... I need to sleep after 5 days of not sleeping ;)
<Burgwork> Pygi_ZzZ, night
<LNS> night Pygi_ZzZ =)
<Burgwork> LNS, whom do you work for>
<LNS> i agree with Pygi_ZzZ ...i aim to do as much marketing of Edubuntu as possible
<LNS> I work for myself
<LNS> http://www.logicalnetworking.net
<Burgwork> I am planning to do a page for edubunt similar to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/Desktop
<Burgwork> LNS, you could adapt something like that for http://www.logicalnetworking.net/products/index.html
<Burgwork> LNS, oh, and nuke the flash on your site
<Burgwork> menus in flash are evil and not very accesible
<LNS> well i plan a different approach to marketing than the standard page talking about the benefits
<LNS> lol..evil? =)
<Burgwork> flash is hated by open source people, for a number of different reasons
<LNS> i don't see anything wrong with flash.. i have the links elsewhere in html as well
<Burgwork> but screenreaders cannot read flash
<Burgwork> flash doesn't work by default in edubuntu
<LNS> it's because flash isn't OSS
<Burgwork> more than that
<Burgwork> it is also heavy on the bandwidth
<LNS> but edubuntu has repositories for not necessarily true OSS software too
<LNS> compared to what?
<Burgwork> and what you are doing can be done with CSS quite easily
<LNS> well i'm not a web dev. though, someone made my site for me
<nathan_> hey, I need some help installing Edubuntu, I'm getting problems I can;t work out
<LNS> Burgwork, "flash is hated by open source people, for a number of different reasons" is a very broad and stereotypical comment
<nathan_> can anyone help?
<LNS> shoot nathan_ 
<nathan_> Every time I try to install, at a certain point I get "killed" repeated, scrolling down the screen continuouslty
<LNS> what version are you installing? what is the "certain point"?
<Burgwork> LNS, http://www.1cog.com/flash-web-design.html
<Sergi0> nathan_: you could check the cd
<nathan_> the leatest stable version, can't remember it's number offhand sorry
<nathan_> yeah I've tried different CDs all with Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Edubuntu on
<LNS> Burgwork, that is one person's opinion
<nathan_> it happens after it connects to the network, detects hardware, all that
<nathan_> I think before it *should* go to the manage partitions bit
<LNS> You can't say "Open source people" like it's one person
<LNS> nathan_, i've never seen this problem...have you tried skipping the step that's causing it to crash? what about hitting ALT+F4 to look at the console logs?
<Burgwork> LNS, there are two issues: flash is not OSS and that flash makes for bad websites
<LNS> Burgwork, your second issue is an opinion, not an issue
<nathan_> I don;t think I can skip the step...
<Burgwork> LNS, the intersection of people who want to make good websites and those who use OSS are high
<LNS> nathan_, how do you know, if you don't know which one it is? ;)
<LNS> try looking at the logs in tty4 and see if that tells you anything
<nathan_> I read somewhere it's a problem with the memory, that the Linux Out of Memory thing is the only thing that can produce a 'killed' message, and it only seems to happen if you have 64mb memory, so I bought two new 64mb sticks and put them in in replacement
<nathan_> well I don't know how I can skip a step in the installation
<LNS> Burgwork, i respect your opinion about flash but seriously, you're acting as though you're the spokesperson for open source software, which is the exact opposite of what open source is supposed to be about
<nathan_> but it obviously still didn't work
<LNS> nathan_, if you hit "<Go Back>" on any of the steps i believe it kicks you to a screen where you select the steps, like in Debian installs
<nathan_> ok
<LNS> open source is supposed to be about choice, and i choose to use flash
<LNS> If you follow your line of thinking, we might as well go back to punchcards for the people who don't have monitors
<nathan_> so... I should just try skipping the next step in the install
<LNS> well depending on what it is
<nathan_> okay...
<LNS> if it's something like partitioning a hard disk, try another disk
<LNS> sounds like it could definitely be hardware issues
<LNS> Unless, of course....
<LNS> you got hit by that new "Killbuntu" worm that's going around...;
<nathan_> ?
<LNS> well
<LNS> it's a big security risk to even talk about it on a public chan
<nathan_> oh
<LNS> but word is, there's a ubuntu-specific worm going around the past couple of days
<LNS> and since edubuntu is basically ubuntu it's affected too
<nathan_> well I just downloaded the images off the Kubuntu and Edubuntu listed mirrors
<LNS> those mirrors have all been hit...
<LNS> you don't have any other computers on your network do you?
<nathan_> yeah
<LNS> what's the OS on them?
<nathan_> XP
<LNS> ack
<nathan_> this is the first linux one we're trying
<LNS> ;)
<LNS> APRIL FOOLS!! =p
<LNS> sorry
<LNS> hehehe..i had to do it
<nathan_> aha genius
<LNS> i figured i'd get you until you said it's the first linux you're installing
<nathan_> it's only 53 minutes into April Fools where I am, and you're already at it
<LNS> then i just felt bad :)
<LNS> well it's still the 31st here..so maybe i should get slapped with a big trout
<LNS> i kinda jumped the gun on my end
<LNS> anyway
<LNS> it does sound like hardware issues
<LNS> especially if you're using 5.10 (Breezy) stable
<LNS> try taking all unnecessary hardware out of the box during install
<LNS> see if it "breezes" by the killed msg you're getting
<nathan_> hmmm
<nathan_> I can take out the netowrk card
<LNS> and try swapping out any hardware too, vid card or hdd or anything else
<LNS> can you verify the PC works with another OS installed?
<LNS> also, try selecting "Memtest86" option from cd boot menu to verify your RAM's integrity
<nathan_> well that's the thing... it died, that's why I was doing linux, because I can't find the Win98 CD, I thought we coudl try something else
<nathan_> so I formatted it
<LNS> yeah it's most likely hardware
<nathan_> hmm crapola
<LNS> find out what hardware is causing it and replace it, then install linux :)
<nathan_> well I thought it was RAM, that's why I replaced both sticks
<LNS> welp...doesn't look like it now though, does it?
<Sergi0> nathan_: maybe set the bios to the defaults? 
<LNS> good point Sergi0 
<nathan_> why?
<Sergi0> nathan_: overclocking or other setting could harm anything
<nathan_> as far as I know it's not overclocked at all
<nathan_> but I guess it wouldn't hurt to try
<Sergi0> nathan_: but memory speed etc etc, and it would not hurt to try
<Sergi0> nathan_: is the harddrive ok? can it handle dma?
<nathan_> dma?
<nathan_> ?
<nathan_> to be honest I'm not 100% sure the hardrive is ok... win98 never booted properly, it could have easily been a HD problem
<nathan_> because Scandisk would jam at 15%
<LNS> sounds like it is a hdd problem nathan_ 
<nathan_> crapola
<LNS> put another hard drive in and install again
<nathan_> I guess :(
<LNS> sorry dude ;)
<nathan_> guess I'll have to buy one
<Sergi0> nathan_: well, u got a good point there, good luck
<nathan_> lol
<nathan_> okay well thanks for the help
* Yagisan sighs
<Yagisan> I broke my system by upgrading to dapper :(
<Yagisan> no kernels boot, either old or new :(
<gboutwel1> I'm having trouble getting a sound card to work..
<gboutwel1> It's an aztec 2320 and seems to need an isapnp module preloaded before it and i'm not seeing this and modprobe can't find it.
<gboutwel1> Anyone around that can help?
<Burgundavia> gboutwel1: edubutu and ubuntu share the same logic for this, so you might try #ubuntu
<gboutwel1> gotta go, not getting any help there either, croses fingers that it works after getting all the available updates
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* #edubuntu  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<highvoltage> ogra: is the configure xserver-xorg resolution setting really needed?
<Bluekuja> good morning
<Bluekuja> :)
<cbx33> hi Andrea
<Bluekuja> hi :)
<Bluekuja> just woken up
<Bluekuja> hehe
<cbx33> heheh
<Bluekuja> we have to wait jon one moment
<Bluekuja> is sure around i think
<highvoltage> booya!
<Bluekuja> hey jon!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Bluekuja> :)
<highvoltage> hi there Bluekuja 
<Bluekuja> how are you? all ok?
<highvoltage> yep, forging ahead with our Edubuntu Getting Started guide.
<Bluekuja> heeh
<highvoltage> coming along very nicely. i'd go as far as to say it could be a pre-release version for the cookbook :)
<cbx33> oooooooh
<Bluekuja> cool :) later ill give an eye
<Bluekuja> to the testing wiki
<Bluekuja> to add/modify something
<Burgundavia> highvoltage: where is they getting started guide?
<Bluekuja> oi corey :)
<Burgundavia> salut Bluekuja
<Bluekuja> :)
<highvoltage> Burgundavia: on my laptop, let me upload a fresh copy..
<Burgundavia> highvoltage: where to?
<highvoltage> Burgundavia: just a sec...
<highvoltage> JaneW: ping
<highvoltage> Burgundavia: http://jonathancarter.co.za/docs/ed-gs/
<highvoltage> Burgundavia: i haven't touched styling yet, will do that a bit later. my focus is on getting a whole bunch of content in there today
<Burgundavia> what are you doing you doc in?
<Burgundavia> html?
<Burgundavia> in order for it to get translated, you need to make it docbook or xhtml strict (not transitional)
<Burgundavia> can I send you a diff?
<highvoltage> yeah, if you look ath the actual 'html', you'll see it's very xhtml'y
<highvoltage> i'll just change that description on top to xhtml strict and run it through w3c
<highvoltage> shouldn't be much of a problem at all
<Burgundavia> it should be fairly easy to make it strict
<highvoltage> shouldn't take more than 5 mins, since it's very, very close to strict.
<Burgundavia> I am about to send you a diff of some content
<highvoltage> ok
<Bluekuja> jon nice page
<Burgundavia> you have some wierd line issues, hope that doesn;t mess my diff up
<Burgundavia> highvoltage: where shall I dump my diff?
<highvoltage> Burgundavia: how large?
<Burgundavia> just the first para
<highvoltage> you can paste in /msg, or e-mail to jonathan@ubuntu.com
<Burgundavia> highvoltage: sent via email. I need to sleep. I will look some more tomorrow
<highvoltage> Burgundavia: sure, thanks
<spacey> good morning
<highvoltage> morning
<juliux> morning
<highvoltage> ogra: ever considered replacing dhcpd with dnsmasq?
<ogra> highvoltage, not really
<highvoltage> ogra: using dnsmasq will probably save some space, and i think it's a real handy thing to have anyway
<mhz> hi all
* mhz is happy testing ubuntulooks-graphite
<highvoltage> hi mhz 
<ogra> highvoltage, i think dnsmasq is fine for home users or as dns proxy ... 
<mhz> highvoltage: hi there, you installed 200 labs_
<mhz> ?
<ogra> but i dont think that justifies code duplication in main 
<ogra> isc dhcpd is somewhat standard, and the app you will find the most documentation for on the net ...
<highvoltage> mhz: close, it's at ~196 atm
<highvoltage> mhz: will be 200 in next 3 weeks or so
<highvoltage> ogra: ok, that does make sense
<mhz> highvoltage: and what has been your duty in such task?
<highvoltage> mhz: that has changed just about every six months. from ~August 2003, Hilton and Jason and I did everything, sharing it with the other tuxlab volunteers (i was volunteering full time at that stage). back then I did everything from carrying hundreds of computers around to fixing problems at schools, helping schools with technical things by phone, and doing some other arb contract work for TSF.
<mhz> wow! lotta worka
<highvoltage> mhz: then in March 2004 I was employed full time, my job desc. said 'technical co-ordinator' (actually it still does, but is not as apt, really)
<highvoltage> jason moved on to other projects, and hilton and i were far too stretched (there were 30 schools at this stage)
<highvoltage> so we hired an admin person, Casey, do help us with that.
<mhz> oh, I see
<mhz> so it is still growing
<highvoltage> when we got to ~40 schools, we couldn't keep up with support and roll-out, so we hired 2 help desk staff, chandre and wesley.
<highvoltage> but we still couldn't keep up, so we hired Jeremey, a full-time on-site technician
<highvoltage> at one stage we were installing 4-5 schools every weekend for 2 months, and we were so busy that the help desk slacked off a bit, i couldn't keep an eye on them all the time, so Riaan joined the team as help desk manager.
<highvoltage> installations is quieting down now, mostly, so my job at the moment is enhancing our project and making more things work, adding more depth to the project.
<highvoltage> that includes a lot of documentation on how we do things, and making our project more packagable so that other people can easily replicate it on mass scale.
<mhz> highvoltage: and who carried out training to schools lab admins/teachers ?
<highvoltage> training has always been a big problem for us.
<highvoltage> we train educators to do training. which works really well, but then the educators get too skilled up in Linux, and they find a better job.
<highvoltage> we have some headmasters who are a big angry because we gave their best teachers some valueble skills and then they left the school :/
<mhz> oooooooppppps
<highvoltage> so what we've done since the last year or so, is to have a group of champions at a school, instead of 1.
<highvoltage> the 1-champion idea, which a lot of projects do, doesn't work so well here.
<mhz> but that is not "your issue", that is market's
<highvoltage> so each school has to have a computer committee, made up of educators, students, and community members, so that there's better skill fallover.
<highvoltage> it's our issue because we have to make this project work!
<mhz> highvoltage: yeah! great idea!
<mhz> .oO(it sounds like a CSS idea)
<highvoltage> CSS?
<highvoltage> cascading style sheets? :)
<mhz> yeah, :)
<highvoltage> ok :)
<mhz> fallover
<mhz> knowledge resources are shared among the group
<highvoltage> people assume our model is about technology and software, but the tuxlab model is much more about community and sustainability, and how to make things work in schools.
<mhz> yeah, like edu-communities
<mhz> (we are proposing similar model here in TC)
<mhz> highvoltage: it feels good to know you are there and that is your model
<mhz> and it's working
<mhz> our main prob. here so far is getting teachers motivated to share knowledge and commit to "bazaar" ways
<highvoltage> yeah, it took us a long time to get here though, we still have a lot of work ahead of us. *a lot*
<mhz> incredibly, the are not so used to team work
<mhz> highvoltage: but my feeling is you know you'll get there
<mhz> highvoltage: it will ber VERY good we'll have time to share those experiences
<highvoltage> yep, i have that feeling too
<highvoltage> yeah :)
<mhz> .oO(if we raise all funds. Though, personally, you are in my "priorities list for the event"))
<highvoltage> mhz: some schools don't want to help each other here too, in the very poor areas, the schools are in competition to be the best school so that they can get more learners (more income), since they don't get money from government
<mhz> well, you + themuso
<highvoltage> :)
<mhz> hmmm
<mhz> damn, that seems to be happening in many schools in LA
<ogra> highvoltage, thats an evil rule, you should change your laws
<highvoltage> ogra: no shit!
<highvoltage> we have lots of very, very stupid laws.
<highvoltage> but there are many people working on changing them. they're getting slightly better all the time.
<ogra> heh... youre not the only country with that prob :)
<highvoltage> yeah, i suppose so.
<highvoltage> ogra: 
<highvoltage> ogra: this is still very ugly, and needs proofreading, but perhaps you'd just like to see what I've got so far: http://jonathancarter.co.za/docs/ed-gs/
<ogra> "The third option installs a server setup. ..."
<ogra> make that: "The 'server' option installs a minimal system"
<highvoltage> oh yes, i asked you about that last night, but i think you missed it
<highvoltage> ok. i wanted to check whether it install minimal or edubuntu server without gui
<highvoltage> thanks
<ogra> i hadnt slept for about 50h yesterady, i went to bed early
<mhz> highvoltage: or, '''The {{{server}}} option installs a minimal setup'''    :D
<mhz> ogra: that is definately no good for your brain
<highvoltage> ogra: wow, np though. sorry, didn't mean to complain or anything
<ogra> mhz, everything that currently happens in my life isnt :)
<ogra> highvoltage, i know :)
<mhz> at least sleeping 3 hours after 9 hour-periods is healthier if you know you'll spend too many hours withour sleep
<ogra> i had no 3h thhe last days
<mhz> ogra: that bad? (is that happening to many people I know, including myself ?)
<highvoltage> i need to ask this to clear my ignorance a bit, because I'm very confused on the status of 'the cookbook'.
<highvoltage> have we been planning (recently) to ship it with dapper still?
<mhz> iirc, yes
<mhz> oh, "ship it" ?
<mhz> hmmm
<mhz> iirc, yes
<highvoltage> package / distribute, not as in shipit.ubuntu.com
<mhz> lol
<mhz> good clarification
<highvoltage> and the goals of it? is that to cover how to do an edubuntu lab? we could use the getting started doc as a base, can't we?
* mhz has not read last meeting log
* mhz slaps himslef
* mhz still trying to run Moin in a windows CE handheld, so teachers can hapilly see it also works and they dont have to be walking around with tons of papers or a laptop (some few schools do have laptops for teachers)
* highvoltage goes to get some excercise, bbl for website stuff
<mhz> ogra: unfortuantelly, cfdisk is not working properly for me, nor fdisk. cfdisk only allows me to write changes while fdisk allows me to do anything. BUT, when I try to mount partitions, the "do not exist"
<mhz> when I i try to use mkfs.* same thing, "dont exist"
<cbx33> hi Bluekuja 
<Bluekuja> oi pete
<Bluekuja> :)
<cbx33> sorry got here a little late
<Bluekuja> np
<cbx33> great news from john
<mhz> hi Bluekuja 
<Bluekuja> hey mauricio!!!!!
<Bluekuja> how are you man?
<mhz> in the wiki, bluekuja is not Bluekuja 
<mhz> :)
<Bluekuja> mmmm...
<Bluekuja> in ubuntu wiki
<Bluekuja> its Bluekuja
<Bluekuja> in launchpad bluekuja
<Bluekuja> ^^
<Bluekuja> how are you mauricio?
<cbx33> Bluekuja, I'll let ou guys know the next time we can do i
<cbx33> think it'll be teamspeak
<cbx33> ?
<mhz> Bluekuja: pissed off, I was happily sleeping when a group of 6 stupid kids woke me up (I have a little park -just 5 trees + grass area and some seats) at 4:50 AM and since then, i am here
<cbx33> mhz, not a great start to the day
<mhz> nope
<Bluekuja> when lol
<Bluekuja> hehe not nice
<Bluekuja> sometimes my little sister come to wake me up
<mhz> and I know that tonight, my neighbour will have a family party (we share a wall... very common in Chilean housing)
<Bluekuja> and thats not nice
<Bluekuja> ehhe
<Bluekuja> tonight i start the trip for amsterdam
<Bluekuja> at 21
<mhz> Bluekuja: hehehe, at least that is a nice waking up. These kids were drunk
<Bluekuja> haha
<mhz> and told them, to !@#$%
<Bluekuja> hehe
<mhz> I will never do that to my kids >D
<mhz> :)
<Bluekuja> of course :)
* mhz is using a diff keyboard layout
<Bluekuja> xD
<Bluekuja> cbx
<Bluekuja> pete
<Bluekuja> is ok for you next week?
<Bluekuja> coz there must be jane
<Bluekuja> ogra
<Bluekuja> and mauricio if he want
<mhz> Bluekuja: in your email to marketing ML, it was a typo: bluekuja for the wiki
<Bluekuja> really?
<Bluekuja> aww
<mhz> Bluekuja: my advice, simply link b to B
<Bluekuja> great man
<Bluekuja> let me do it
<Bluekuja> one second
<mhz> and hence you'll own 2 pages shown like one
<Bluekuja> yeah correct
<Bluekuja> just a moment
* mhz will kill X and get back
<Bluekuja> okie done
<Bluekuja> try now
<Bluekuja> pete
<Bluekuja> where did you go?!?
<Bluekuja> it work good?
<Bluekuja> the page 
<mhz> yesp
<Bluekuja> okie perfect
<mhz> had to kill X
<Bluekuja> again?
<Bluekuja> hehe
<mhz> :)
<Bluekuja> i wait you :)
<mhz> Bluekuja: where did you get the CSS for -it wiki?
<Bluekuja> you mean ubuntu-it wiki?
<mhz> yup
<Bluekuja> mizar did it
<Bluekuja> mizar(one of the leaders)
<Bluekuja> him with the support of website group and others
<Bluekuja> the forum template
<Bluekuja> was made by mizar
<Bluekuja> buttons
<Bluekuja> etc too
<Bluekuja> ah mauricio when you will re-start working to edubuntu-study-content tell me
<Bluekuja> ;)
<mhz> rumour says mid-april, Bluekuja 
<Bluekuja> perfect
<Bluekuja> i will be there
<mhz> Bluekuja: I should have a lba installed for teachers to test Edubuntu by then
<Bluekuja> ok perfect
<mhz> so I will have a kind of "focus-group" to ask questions for edubuntu-study-content
<Bluekuja> ok perfect , ill help
<Bluekuja> you
<Bluekuja> :)
<Bluekuja> i go eat 
<mhz> thx. it is needed
<Bluekuja> brb 30 minutes
<Bluekuja> ;)
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<juliux> JaneW, ping
<Pygi> highvoltage: you like to be OP, don't you? ;)
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<highvoltage> Pygi: sure, why not :)
<Pygi> bah ;)
<highvoltage> /kick Pygi 
<ima> ?
<highvoltage> i don't know what you are.
<Bluekuja> jon still there?
<highvoltage> Bluekuja: am now.
<Bluekuja> i have added an emblem and a description
<Bluekuja> to the page
<highvoltage> for testers?
<Bluekuja> yeah
<Bluekuja> tell me if u like 
* highvoltage looks
<Bluekuja> emblem is linked to the testing idea
<Bluekuja> ^^
<highvoltage> ah yes. i think we need to make it more edubuntuy
<Bluekuja> right jon
<Bluekuja> i add edubuntu logo behind?
<Bluekuja> it can be nice
<highvoltage> yep
<Bluekuja> let me see
<highvoltage> have you seen the other edubuntu emblems?
<Bluekuja> yeah
<Bluekuja> i try something
<highvoltage> Bluekuja: it's operating system hey, not operative system
<Bluekuja> oh yeah sorry 
<Bluekuja> :)
<Bluekuja> that was for another page
<Bluekuja> ^^
<Bluekuja> what do you suggest?
<Bluekuja> for the emblem?
* Pygi pokes spacey, highvoltage, and JaneW ^_^
<highvoltage> eina!
<Pygi> highvoltage: when will you have time next week?
<highvoltage> Pygi: depends for what :)
<Pygi> the BOOK
<Pygi> :-P
<highvoltage> Thursday is a public holiday
<highvoltage> that looks good.
<highvoltage> Pygi: have you seen what i've done last night and this morning?
<Pygi> highvoltage: hm...no? :-P
<Pygi> highvoltage: please respond to that mail, and send proposal for meeting day/time
<highvoltage> http://jonathancarter.co.za/docs/ed-gs/
<highvoltage> Pygi: ok, i'm behind with e-mail responding, but will do tonight
<highvoltage> Pygi: a big part of 'getting started' could be used for cookbook
<highvoltage> Pygi: the missing parts we could hand out to people to complete, and we give short deadlines like, 24 hours. and say do it!
<Pygi> highvoltage: no, no deal
<Pygi> we'll talk to Jane and Herman (and ogra?), and we'll write it on our own
<Pygi> at least for dapper
<Pygi> it won't be written if we go any other way
<highvoltage> well, with people I mean us :)
<highvoltage> but i do believe in the short deadline thing
<Pygi> yes, short deadline
<Pygi> but I doubt we'll be able to ship this as a package
<highvoltage> perhaps not for ogra, we shouldn't ask additional things from him at this stage
<Pygi> yes, I know...that's why I said "?"
<highvoltage> there's an edubuntu-docs package, i don't think it would cause trouble putting it in there, if size permits
<highvoltage> oh, right. sorry!
<Pygi> highvoltage: problems with time
<Pygi> so we can't get it into docs
<Pygi> we'll have to work a lot on the book to even get it finished
<highvoltage> Pygi: can you explain to me what the goals of the book is atm, i've been out of touch and I'm not sure anymore
<Pygi> highvoltage: well, the "right" goals are still to be set by us, but... the point where we are now: Learn a user how to deploy & use & effectivly administrate edubuntu enviroment
<highvoltage> ok
<highvoltage> Pygi: i'll make pretty much any time available for us to discuss it, except for tuesday evening.
<Pygi> yes,yes, I know ^_^
<dabaR> Is edubuntu also put back to 1st June?
<dabaR> Is the version number also to be 6.06?
<crimsun> they'll all be 6.06
<dabaR> OK, I will edit the wiki page for edubuntu a little bit then.
<dabaR> I bet someone is writing/wrote a script for that.
<highvoltage> to update 6.04 to 6.06?
<dabaR> ya
<Pygi> spacey, JaneW, highvoltage...
<highvoltage> Pygi
<Pygi> highvoltage: you have time now?
<highvoltage> Pygi: yes
<highvoltage> Pygi: just responded to your mail
<Pygi> k, I'll look it up
<Pygi> I wanted us to start a draft of chapter/articles layout
<highvoltage> excellent.
<highvoltage> that was what i've been stronly hinting at in my mail :)
<Pygi> and I wasn't imposing secrecy or anything
<Pygi> just leave the writing things beetween three of us
<dabaR> I heard it too..
<Pygi> dabaR: Hm, what you heared? 
<dabaR> what you were gonna keep between the three of you.
<highvoltage> ok
<Pygi> dabaR: bah, writing of a book
<dabaR> So now I'm in...
<Pygi> dabaR: hm, no? :P
<dabaR> And I have your email pwd:P
<Pygi> dabaR: o, yes, damn :-/
<Pygi> highvoltage: let's start with chapters, then we'll write up articles for them
<Pygi> so what
<Pygi> Chapter 1: Introduction
<highvoltage> ok
<dabaR> Hey, I did complete that proxy. And then I rewrote it in Ruby
<Pygi> dabaR: #ubuntu-hr pls
<Pygi> Chapter 2: Getting started
<Pygi> Chapter 3: Edubuntu at home
<Pygi> Chapter 4: Edubuntu implemented (schools, etc)
<Pygi> 5: Administration
<Pygi> Chapter 5*
<Pygi> Chapter 6: Use it! (tips & tricks on how to use Edubuntu potentials)
<Pygi> Chapter 7: Getting support
<Pygi> Chapter 8: Contributing to Edubuntu
<Pygi> highvoltage: still alive?
<highvoltage> yep, sorry, still multitasking a bit
<highvoltage> i'm listening though :)
<Pygi> bah, what do you think :-P
<highvoltage> i think you should mail everyone in the edubuntu cookbook team, and myself, janew and ogra, and propose this structure
<highvoltage> also detailing what every section should consist of
<Pygi> ah, will do
<highvoltage> then ask for volunteers for every subsection, and explain that someone has to do a subsection every 48 hour period, or the work will be given to someone else
<highvoltage> it's a bit extreme, but i think we need to be a bit hard at this stage on documentation
<Pygi> highvoltage: no, just three of us :P
<highvoltage> :P
<highvoltage> well, ogra has a lot of work to do before release, we shouldn't count on him, I have lots of work atm too, but i've made some time for this (and there's lots of public holidays coming up)
<highvoltage> but-
<Pygi> yup, I know we don't count on ogra
<Pygi> me, you and Johan
<highvoltage> even if that wasn't the case, we should give people a way to contribute, give them a chance to select their level of involvement
<highvoltage> oh, Johan. ok.
<highvoltage> dabaR = Johan?
<Pygi> no :P
<Pygi> spacey = Johan
<Pygi> lol, Herman 
<Pygi> sorry :P
<Pygi> not Johan
* dabaR = nothing :)
<highvoltage> hehe. I was just about to say :)
<Pygi> highvoltage: I am just working on draft
<Pygi> complete one
<highvoltage> anyone here from jsgotangco lately? he was very interested in the cookbook, I think he'd traveling atm though
<Pygi> nop, havent heard
<highvoltage> have jelkner, kjcole or flint contributed to the cookbook so far?
<highvoltage> they have said a lot in the past, but I can't remember reading their content.
<Pygi> agreed, said a lot :P
<highvoltage> Pygi: looked at this? https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/EdubuntuCookbook
<Pygi> yup, thats old
<Pygi> me and herman got new one
<highvoltage> i think this was Jerome who set up these sub-chapters: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuWiki?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=cookbook&titlesearch=Titles
<highvoltage> ok
<Pygi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToCookEdubuntu
<Pygi> highvoltage: huuh, this seems like already written?
<Pygi> entire book???!!!
<highvoltage> Pygi: i think most of it comes from the tuXlab cookbook, it just needs to be mofified and adapted
<Pygi> hm, that isn't much about edubuntu tho
<Pygi> it's mostly general
<highvoltage> yep
<highvoltage> i'm going to bed now... will be here again tomorrow
<Pygi> I'll write this soon, so we'll see
<Pygi> night ;)
<highvoltage> goodnight, #edubuntu
<dabaR> Hello, nurse.
<Pygi> dabaR: ???
<dabaR> To ti je iz animaniacsa
<Pygi> dabaR: no croatian here, please
<spacey> Pygi: tomorrow i'll do some cookbook work
<spacey> tonight is ... 
<spacey> relaxing!:)
<Pygi> spacey: hm, I am just writing a chapters/articles thingy
<Pygi> you'll see ;)
<spacey> ok
<spacey> talk to you tomorrow
<spacey> i'll go continue drinking beer with my friend
<Pygi> spacey: enjoy
<dabaR> sioux
#edubuntu 2006-04-07
<ReMink> Hi !
<iGotNoTime> I really need help again please....
<iGotNoTime> I just installed Edubuntu to another computer now I am 100% Edu...
<iGotNoTime> This is another one using Ra0 connection
<iGotNoTime> USB Wifi adapter
<iGotNoTime> I forget how to activate the adapter
<iGotNoTime> can anyone offer me a link or tell me which file it was that I edit?
<iGotNoTime> I checked my terminal commands but they don't go that far back :(
<Sergi0> iGotNoTime: for terminal history type 'history' 
<iGotNoTime> will try that :)
<iGotNoTime> negative
<iGotNoTime> it only goes back 30 commands to a wine install
<iGotNoTime> I did the Ra0 install before wine
<Sergi0> iGotNoTime: i dont know anything about your device
<iGotNoTime> I am not asking about the device, just the file to add Ra0 as a connection option :)
<Sergi0> iGotNoTime: tip: use stuff like del.icio.us or something like it, and link alot :) i do it, i always have my links to the web info/etc
<iGotNoTime> ok
<iGotNoTime> thanks anyway :)
<iGotNoTime> night all :)
<Pygi> spacey: wake up ^_^
<spacey> Pygi: ping pong
<Pygi> spacey: bong
<Pygi> spacey: how are you? whats up?
<spacey> i woke up a little while ago
<spacey> and replied mail
<spacey> :)
<spacey> how was your saturday night
<Pygi> great ;)
<Pygi> yours? ;)
<spacey> great as well, one of my friends came back from a 10 month trip (he went to central america) so we had enough to talk about
<Pygi> I think that my chapters/articles layout fails at some points, but I believe it's much better if we separate stuff in bigger number of chapters, rather then small ones of them
<Pygi> oh, glad to hear it :)
<spacey> yes it needs more chapters. my proposal was more to point out we should make a clear seperation between the home/lab stuff
<Pygi> yup, agreed
<Pygi> spacey: so do a rework of mine and propose it?
<Pygi> spacey: also, I have quite a lot exp with LDAP, so I might be able to write that part
<spacey> yeah but we should discuss that with ogra
<spacey> he has some ideas about that 
<spacey> regarding integrading ldap in edubuntu
<spacey> maybe its a part which should wait for dapper+1 or something
<Pygi> spacey: ah,k, will help him integrate ldap into dapper+1 then :P
* ..[topic/#edubuntu:ogra] :  Edubuntu - the education version of Ubuntu, download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/5.10/ | Mailing List http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/edubuntu-devel | Wiki: http://wiki.edubuntu.org | Website http://www.edubuntu.org | MEETING: March 15 at 12:00 UTC | Read before installing: http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuInstallNotes | Flight 6 is out, grab it while its hot http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-6/
<juliux> ogra, at what time is the next meeting? 15 March is in the past;)
<ogra> fifth ...
<ogra> i didnt change that ...
* ..[topic/#edubuntu:ogra] :  Edubuntu - the education version of Ubuntu, download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/5.10/ | Mailing List http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/edubuntu-devel | Wiki: http://wiki.edubuntu.org | Website http://www.edubuntu.org | MEETING: April 5 at 12:00 UTC | Read before installing: http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuInstallNotes | Flight 6 is out, grab it while its hot http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-6/
<ogra> :)
<Pygi> ogra: If we are to integrate ldap and that thingy simmilar to update-notifier for dapper+1, I'll be more then glad to help disscus it and implement
* ..[topic/#edubuntu:ogra] :  Edubuntu - the education version of Ubuntu, download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/5.10/ | Mailing List http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/edubuntu-devel | Wiki: http://wiki.edubuntu.org | Website http://www.edubuntu.org | MEETING: every wednesday at 12:00 UTC | Read before installing: http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuInstallNotes | Flight 6 is out, grab it while its hot http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-6/
<ogra> better :)
<juliux> hm i cannt test flight6 because it didnt boot in vmware
<Pygi> I plan on getting more involved in coding area for dapper +1 ;)
<ogra> Pygi, great :)
<ogra> if you are intrested in ldap, you should talk to Mithrandir in dapper+1, he prepared the client side in dapper already but postponed the full implementation of this
<ogra> (ldap+kerberos driven network authentication ... there is a spec about it on launchpad)
<Pygi> ogra: ah, so we lack server side currently?
<ogra> nope, we didnt implement any of this for dapper
<ogra> read the spec :)
<Pygi> ogra: will find it, thank you ^_^
<Pygi> also, thanks for the comments on layout
<Pygi> I'll work out a new one for you & others tommorow
<Pygi> today is a day for resting & playing guitar after so much days & night without sleep ^_^
<ogra> dunno how others see that though ... i'm not thhe dictator of this distro ;)
<Pygi> ogra: yes, I know ^_^
<juliux> not?
<ogra> juliux, :P
<Pygi> I'll talk with others as well ^_^
<spacey> maybe we need a edubuntu-cookbook mailinglist?
<ogra> we'd probably be better with having a dictator though ;) 
<ogra> spacey, argh, please not ... :)
<spacey> :P
<Pygi> spacey: nah, no need ^_^
* ogra has already too many to monitor 
* spacey loves email :P
<ogra> spacey, i could forward you some hundret a day :)
* ogra looks for an autoforward filter 
<Pygi> ogra: hm, count me in as well...so 500mails per day to spacey? :)
<ogra> hehe
<Pygi> spacey: agreed? ;)
<spacey> no thanks :P
<spacey> i already get ~200 a day
<ogra> pfft ...
<spacey> or maybe 100
<spacey> depends :P
* ogra gets ~900/day
<spacey> i'm not on ubuntu-users anyway
<spacey> *anymore
<ogra> thats only ~100/day ...
<spacey> :)
<Pygi> I get like 450/day, but that's too much :P
<spacey> ogra: i guess you get a lot of launchpad mail as well/:)
<juliux> hm i dont count my incoming mails
<juliux> but i have here 600MB mails from the last two years
<ogra> spacey, malone you mean ? yep
<spacey> yeah
<ogra> juliux, 
<ogra> ogra@edubuntu:~$ du -hcs .evolution
<ogra> 794M    .evolution
<spacey> :>
<ogra> thats since jan 1st 
<spacey> ^_^ :)
<ogra> i have a 6G folder on my other laptop
<ogra> (which dates back to 2003)
<Pygi> Anyway, ogra, spacey...talk to you later...playing guitar time ^_^
<juliux> oh that is a lot of mail
<spacey> evo can handle that fine?
<spacey> Pygi: hf
<ogra> spacey, at one point it starts to depend on your diskspeed, thats why i didnt transfer the folder to the new laptop in january :)
<spacey> :)
<spacey> might eat some memory as well :)
<ogra> yep
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<cbx33> afternoon all
<highvoltage> hi cbx33 
<cbx33> hi highvoltage 
<cbx33> howz it going
<cbx33> sorry i had to dash tyesterday
<cbx33> had to get back......
<cbx33> from the LUG meeting
<highvoltage> no problem at all. i'm doing fine. you?
<cbx33> yeh I'm doing great
<cbx33> working on the Devnix project at the moment
<cbx33> it's goign well
<cbx33> thinking about moving it over to ubuntu
<cbx33> or to be more precise xubuntu
<highvoltage> nice
<highvoltage> what's devnix?
<cbx33> it's a complete web development studio on a usb stick...bottable...persistent home....doc root storage....php4 and php5
<cbx33> running together
<cbx33> to aid code migration
<highvoltage> ok, nice. almost like xampp but bootable.
<cbx33> indeed
<cbx33> the idea is you can take your entire working studio around with you
<highvoltage> that's nice.
<highvoltage> i'm about to dash too...
<highvoltage> talk to you again soon!
<cbx33> yeh....we've got all the hard stuff done
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> bye highvoltage 
<highvoltage> bye!
<lucasvo> anybody got a recent ppc chroot?
<lucasvo> I have a Mac here without working harddisk
<drbreen> hello
<drbreen> can anyone here explain to me why i should swap over nfs? should i?
<flint> drbreen, if you have enough memory on the clients avoid doing this... (say 128 Mb)
<drbreen> i have exactly 128 mb on most clients
<drbreen> some have 64
<flint> try it out...
<drbreen> so what specific gain is there in swapping over nfs ?
<spacey> you probably don't need it
<spacey> if you need it you'll notice :)
<flint> if you do not have the memory for local swap space over nfs is the only way out...
<Pygi> just make sure your ethernet connection is good ;)
<drbreen> ah i see
<flint> spacey is right...
<flint> have FAST ethernet.
<flint> sksk
<Pygi> bah, spacey is alive ;)
<highvoltage> drbreen: swap over nfs is needed if your client has less than 48MB RAM
<spacey> its alive!
<highvoltage> :)
<drbreen> that nfs swapping thing adds a whopping lot of overhad, doesnt it ?
<flint> anybody gonna be in Boston for LinuxWorld
<flint> wanna get together and geek out?
<spacey> Pygi: if i'm alive here i'm mostly evading actual work
<spacey> :P
<highvoltage> flint: yeah, many people are.
<Pygi> spacey: yes, I know :P
<flint> jonathan are you gonna be there?
<drbreen> thx
<highvoltage> flint: nope :(
<spacey> when i'm quiet thats a good sign :
<flint> drbreen, no problemmo
<Pygi> spacey: I'll write up a new layout for tommorow
<highvoltage> flint: I'm goint to be in Johannesburg for the .za Linuxworld, though
<flint> drbreen, you are most welcome...
<Pygi> highvoltage: same to you :P
<highvoltage> flint: we can geek out in spirit :)
<spacey> Pygi: ok, i'll check that tomorrow night
<flint> highvoltage, ask sabdfl if he wants me there.
<flint> :^)
<highvoltage> heh. how can he say no.
<flint> i gotta go been on the machine all morning...
<flint> bye and sksk
<highvoltage> flint: take care!
<drbreen> hello again
<sivang> Pygi: I didn't know you were and Edubuntu contributor :)
<Pygi> sivang: what I did this time? ^_^
<drbreen> one of my clients doesn't get through
<drbreen> it say kernel panic
<drbreen> not syncinc and stuff
<drbreen> and is hasnt found /tmp/net-eth0.conf
* Pygi waits for sivang to answer...
<drbreen> another client which is assembled from sam parts is ok
<drbreen> no idea anyone ?
<sivang> Pygi: Well, just seeing you here taking active part in discussions and probably in development I jumped into conclusion as my usual self does :)
<Pygi> sivang: hehe ^_^
#edubuntu 2006-04-08
<iGotNoTime> You all talk wayyyyy too much!
<Sergi0> iGotNoTime: i cant keep up too
<iGotNoTime> sooo fast, drives me nuts
<iGotNoTime> thank god for logging :)
<FreshWater> whats so good about ubuntu/edubuntu, what packages does the installer come with?
<Burgundavia> FreshWater: do you mean, what is installed by default?
<FreshWater> yeah, so there are packages downloadable aswell
<FreshWater> just give a link to
<Sergi0> FreshWater: u try'd synaptic?
<Burgundavia> FreshWater: in a nutshell, ubuntu is designed to be an easy to use linux that retains the powerful linux stuff
<Burgundavia> FreshWater: edubuntu is a custom version of Ubuntu for educators
<FreshWater> i'm a gentoo user, but want to find out about ubuntu/
<Burgundavia> basically, edubuntu is ubuntu + educational apps 
<Burgundavia> + ltsp
<Burgundavia> FreshWater: http://edubuntu.org/tour.html
<Burgundavia> FreshWater: and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/Desktop (a work in progress, but it talks about what ubuntu is, on hte desktop)
<FreshWater> ok had a look, but, other than the packages on the CD, is there an easy way to install others?
<Burgundavia> FreshWater: absolutely
<Burgundavia> FreshWater: ubuntu is debian based and includes apt, with two very easy graphical front ends
<Burgundavia> grab the live cd and look at Add/Remove on the Applications menu
<FreshWater> ok yeah APT, i read about that, cheers
<Burgundavia> FreshWater: what are you looking for in a distro?
<FreshWater> like i said i use Gentoo, that suits me just fine, but doing some research for some newbies, and want to get my fact straight
<iGotNoTime> I am a noob, want an opinion?
<iGotNoTime> I have tried several distros straight from XP
<iGotNoTime> Xandros was good but messed up one of my hard drives trying to mount.....
<iGotNoTime> Mepis feels very outdated....
<Burgundavia> FreshWater: having converted two people from windows straight to Ubuntu, I can tell you that they love it
<iGotNoTime> Kubuntu had install issues with the cdrom
<Burgundavia> one was moderately technical, the other not at all
<iGotNoTime> Ubuntu had kernal mismatch on the iso
<iGotNoTime> and Edubuntu installed flawless and has an awesome community giving support 24 hours :)
<iGotNoTime> I have since install Edu onto 3 computers and my laptop
<iGotNoTime> my brother now uses it and even my parents now use it
<iGotNoTime> they love it
<iGotNoTime> I am happy, and never have had any problems that did not get resolved just from IRC
<iGotNoTime> SUSE was a nightmare because I am a noob, same with Gentoo :)
<iGotNoTime> CentOS cooked my Bios and I had to buy another motherboard
<iGotNoTime> Edubuntu is my favorite and I am only 6 weeks into it :)
<iGotNoTime> perfect for noobs like me :)
<iGotNoTime> I don't even know if I run Breezy or Dapper :P It just works LOL
<Sergi0> iGotNoTime: then probaly u got breezy, that works. dapper is not very productive :) (well for me atm)
<iGotNoTime> hehe
<FreshWater> yes i could imagine Gentoo being a nightmare for a noob :) 
* cafuego_ drumrolls
<cafuego_> !lart me
* ubotu urinates on cafuego_
<cafuego_> lovely
<bimberi> cafuego_: cheers! :)
<cafuego_> !lart bimberi
* ubotu does a little 'renice 20 -u bimberi'
<cafuego_> bimberi: no worries :-)
* bimberi got a better deal than cafuego_ there
<Sergi0> rofl
* cafuego_ needed a shower anyway
<cafuego_> not necessarily a golden one, but hey
<cafuego_> who can complain in these times of water restrictions ;-)
<Sergi0> :)
<bimberi> yep, parched here too - we'll be in those Dune-style reticulation suits soon
<bimberi> !ltsp
<ubotu> rumour has it, ltsp is when you get an error where you log in, then get logged out right away, run sudo ltsp-update-sshkeys on the server in a terminal, then reboot a client and try logging in. Make sure the user trying to log in exists on the server.
<bimberi> !ltsperror is  when you get an error where you log in, then get logged out right away, run sudo ltsp-update-sshkeys on the server in a terminal, then reboot a client and try logging in. Make sure the user trying to log in exists on the server.
<ubotu> bimberi: okay
<Sergi0> !ltsperror
<ubotu> I guess ltsperror is when you get an error where you log in, then get logged out right away, run sudo ltsp-update-sshkeys on the server in a terminal, then reboot a client and try logging in. Make sure the user trying to log in exists on the server.
<Sergi0> oh, i was away
<Sergi0> bye then :)
<bimberi> !no ltsp is the Linux Terminal Server Project - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientHowto (for Breezy), https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSPHowTo (pre Breezy).  See also http://www.ltsp.org/
<ubotu> okay, bimberi
* bimberi stops polluting the channel and continues in /query
<iGotNoTime> BOO!!!
<iGotNoTime> Ha I scared the hell outta all you fools :P
* jsgotangco yawns
<iGotNoTime> got to admit it was good ;)
<bimberi> highvoltage...
<bimberi> !goodmorning
<ubotu> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooodmorning #edubuntu! It looks like another beautiful ubuntuous day, may humanity be with you and your problems be solved :)
<bimberi> :)
<highvoltage> morning bimberi!
<highvoltage> he. hi ubotu 
<highvoltage> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is the education version of ubuntu (essentially ubuntu + educational apps + ltsp).  Website - http://www.edubuntu.org. Tour - http://edubuntu.org/tour.html
<Burgundavia> wow, we have our own bot to abuse
* Burgundavia grins and kicks ubotu
<JaneW> To all those that were pinging me over the week-end. I am here now...
<Burgundavia> JaneW: I was not pinging you, but good morning
<Burgundavia> HedgeMage: salut
<JaneW> hi Burgundavia 
<HedgeMage> hi Burgundavia 
<JaneW> I have a feeling it was highvoltage/Pygi/spacey
<Burgundavia> I see the light at the end of the tunnel for the Ubuntu book
<Burgundavia> which means I get more time to work on other pieces of docs, like the edubuntu install stuff
<highvoltage> hi JaneW 
<JaneW> Burgundavia: cool
<JaneW> highvoltage: hello
<highvoltage> JaneW: Edubuntu has some serious competition, did you see?
<highvoltage> JaneW: http://www.divisiontwo.com/articles/barbieOS.htm
* JaneW looks
<jsgotangco> seriously, that is one OS my daughter would use over ubuntu
<JaneW> hahaha
<JaneW> that won;t be free in any sense of the word
<jsgotangco> but im sure my kid will use it
<JaneW> ok so we need ubuntu with a pink skin...
<highvoltage> JaneW: hmmm... that might seriously be a good idea.
* Burgundavia runs screaming...
<highvoltage> Burgundavia: probably not as default theme though :)
* JaneW would hate it, but if pre-pubescent grisl are a big market and a way to attact females to technology, then hey why not?
<JaneW> grisl!?
<JaneW> that was *meant* to say girls
<JaneW> serious freudian there
<Burgundavia> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/PlusPack
<jsgotangco> we'll need serious backing from mattel though if we would like to use the image
<Burgundavia> why not create our own women to do it?
<JaneW> I would stay away from Barbie per se
<Burgundavia> make it more sciency/techy
<Burgundavia> to encourage women into those areas
<JaneW> and just got with a pink girly theme
<JaneW> and possbly a custom character
<JaneW> and Brat's are far cooler than Barbie
<JaneW> IMHO
<jsgotangco> no! i like my women blond and plastic!
<JaneW> hehe
<Burgundavia> jsgotangco: that says things about you I didn't need to know :)
<jsgotangco> wahahaha
* jsgotangco still on medication
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: sick?
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: how's the recovery from the fall going?
<JaneW> fall?
<jsgotangco> long story
<JaneW> oic
<highvoltage> bedtime... i wish :)
* highvoltage has some oats and rooibos tea
<JaneW> yum
<highvoltage> yum?
* highvoltage is still getting used to eating healthier
<Burgundavia> it is great, rooibos has been getting cheaper in Canada recently
<Burgundavia> makes my fix less expensive
<highvoltage> rooibos tea is great yes. you can actually drink something that's not water that doesn't contain sugar or caffeine or anything else that you shouldn't drink
<Pygi> bah, highvoltage =P
<Burgundavia> Pygi: healthy things are good for you
<Pygi> Burgundavia: have I said anything? ^_^
<Pygi> Burgundavia: sleep is healty for me ^_^
* JaneW hasn;t had rooibos for a while
<JaneW> I go through phases with it
* JaneW drinks far too much coffee atm
<Pygi> hi Jane, how are you ? ^_^
* JaneW is ok
<JaneW> apart from horribly stiff neck
<JaneW> not sure why
<Pygi> I started assembling new layout, and I'll probably send it today...just having problems with my idiotic ISP
<JaneW> great thanks
<Pygi> I still don't see how was I able to get 1.6GB download, and just 4MB upload in 3 hours considering I was idle :-/
<Pygi> and relation download:upload isn't good
<Pygi> bah, just problems with this ISP :-/
<Pygi> JaneW: when can we setup a meeting?
<JaneW> sure
<Pygi> JaneW: sure what? =P When do you, highvoltage, and spacey have time (and maybe ogra) have time? =P
<JaneW> we'll need to wait for ogra to get in, to check his current availability
<Pygi> JaneW: ah, k, agreed ^_^
<JaneW> I can make myself available almost anytime (with some prior warning) between 7:00 - 14:00 UTC
<JaneW> and sometimes after that, but I have other commitments later than that
<Pygi> JaneW: I can from 9:00 - 14:00 UTC 
<Pygi> I believe at least :-/
<Pygi> at
<Pygi> at least this week...but you have to say earlier...
<Pygi> at 14:00 UTC must be end of meeting
<JaneW> yes preferably
<Pygi> JaneW: yup, for me as well  ^_^
<spacey> i can as well
<spacey> except today
<spacey> :p
<Pygi> spacey: well, not today
* Pygi - breakfast
<Pygi> highvoltage: are you available this week from 9:00 UTC to 14:00 UTC?
<highvoltage> Pygi: i'm at work, during that time, but i could take a break somewhere in there
<Pygi> highvoltage: well, I have to cancel some of things as well, so we'll need to agree on time like few days before
<Pygi> and jane, ogra, and spacey have to do same probably
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<jsgotangco> Seveas: flash mob meeting?
<Seveas> hm?
<jsgotangco> in -meeting
<jsgotangco> or a CoC review?
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<highvoltage> hmm... left channel by accident.
<highvoltage> for those not in #ubuntu-meeting, the CC supports the concept of forming Edubuntu loco teams
<jsgotangco> hmmm
<jsgotangco> what's the difference?
<highvoltage> The Italian loco team will then be the first Edubuntu loco team (or at least, most likely)
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: edubuntu loco team will be a team that focusses on educational and school related stuff.
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: it has also been made clear that the loco teams aren't in competition with each other, so they're obliged to collaborate
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: so work shouldn't be repeated in the different teams
<jsgotangco> i would know some people interested on the idea though
<highvoltage> yep, i suppose we'll see some more teams popping up in the following weeks
<ogra> damned, i missed CC ...
<highvoltage> ogra: it's running a bit late, so it's still running. i think members are up next
<ogra> yep, seen 
<jsgotangco> i didnt know today was CC either, i just had my car fixed
<JaneW> jsgotangco: flash mob?
<pips1> JaneW, flash mobs were a craze last year http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_mobs
<lucasvo> is it possible that ubuntu live cd hangs because of a broken harddisk?
<JaneW> ah, I know what a flash mob is, I was thinking this was a meeting re 'flash'
<JaneW> dang
<JaneW> clutching at straws
<pips1> JaneW, I'm actually quite embarassed to say I attended one of these silly things and it turned out that there were more reporters there than flash mobbers ;-D
<JaneW> LOL
<JaneW> pips1: in RL you mean?
<pips1> yep
<JaneW> pips1: one of the naked ones?
<JaneW> 8)
<pips1> hahaha, no
<jsgotangco> lol
<highvoltage> ogra: pingy
<ogra> pongy
<highvoltage> :)
<highvoltage> ogra: i've gotten further with the edubuntu theme this weekend
<ogra> for the website ? 
<ogra> or the desktop ?
<highvoltage> ogra: you'll notice it looks slightly more like edubuntu-gtk theme now: http://proto.edubuntu.org
<highvoltage> (the website)
<highvoltage> although it still needs quite a bit of work.
<ogra> incredible ...
<highvoltage> i'll get as much of the edubuntu artwork in there when it's finalised, so that things feel the same
<ogra> looks *very* cool
<highvoltage> thanks :)
<ogra> yes, even the colors might change, i havent heard back from silbs yet ... JaneW probably knows more
<highvoltage> ok. once i have all the layout and basic stuffies done, changing the colours a bit won't be a big deal.
<ogra> good
<ogra> i hope we can keep them this way ...
<highvoltage> i'll stick to current edubuntu stuff as close as possible, and then update the site scheme as the distro changes.
<ogra> yep
<ogra> thats good
<highvoltage> yeah, I would never say yes to a red theme, ever... before.
<highvoltage> but it actually looks *very* good in edubuntu
<ogra> yep
<highvoltage> i think we'll have a very nice edubuntu website / theme combination, possibly the nicest between edubuntu/kubuntu/ubuntu/xubuntu (not that we're competing, of course)
<highvoltage> ogra: i also realised that images didn't work in that last 'getting started' guide i've sent you
<ogra> dunno, i dont know the xubuntu page yet and i guess kubuntu will be adjusted
<highvoltage> ogra: there's one that works on the proto site atm: http://proto.edubuntu.org/gettingstarted
<ogra> oh, there were more already ? 
<highvoltage> more?
<JaneW> ogra: you still need to send silbs the install instructions
<ogra> JaneW, i know ...
<JaneW> ogra: I have not heard anymore yet...
<ogra> i have it open on my desk :)
<ogra> (the mail that is)
<highvoltage> install instructions?
<ogra> for the CD cover
<highvoltage> aah
<JaneW> ogra: K thanks
<ogra> that needs a decision first on how much i want on the cover ... it could only be ... "after install open this or that document" or even more detailed ones like the InstallNotes wikipage
<highvoltage> ogra: can't we get the getting started guide in html on the CD?
<highvoltage> ogra: then we could point to that on the disc
<highvoltage> ogra: also, would it be possible to have documentation in a VT while the installation takes place (for edgy)
<ogra> yes, thats waht i want ... but the question is if we want the "if you just hit enter ... blah, if you select workstation, blupp" on there
<highvoltage> i've always liked the idea of 'press ALT+F5 during setup for help'.. .or something similar
<highvoltage> I see. we could cut it out, and have a 'please refer to this documentation at http://xxxxx for more advanced installation options'
<highvoltage> :/
<ogra> ?
<ogra> can you invert the searchfield gradient on proto.e.o ? it looks like a button ...
<ogra> and the logo on orange schould probably have a slight chadow or something .. the orange part of the logo gets swallowed
* highvoltage opens proto
<ogra> (in the getting started link)
<highvoltage> i've considered changing the colour of the search field and button altogether
<ogra> or that ...
<highvoltage> but somehow i like the blue in there, it makes the site a bit more fun
<ogra> currently the grey part looks like a big button ...
<ogra> i dont mind the blue 
<highvoltage> perhaps i should just invert the field first like you suggest, and then we see how it looks.
<highvoltage> ok kewl, then we'll leave the blue :)
<highvoltage> which logo are you talking about?
<ogra> quick links
<ogra> getting started has a logo at the front
<highvoltage> ah, right. yes, i'll have another logo there in the future
<ogra> great 
<highvoltage> that part needs a lot of work, i'll change the text too so that it's more readable in that section
<ogra> i also had complaints about the drop shadow of the circle of kids ...
<ogra> did you add that ? 
<highvoltage> drupal's bar to the side there is quite cool, you can have different pannels for different pages
<ogra> yep
<highvoltage> that was heno
<ogra> ah
<highvoltage> what's wrong with the shadow, btw?
<highvoltage> we can drop it if it's a problem, I think i have the original somewhere here
<ogra> it looks a bit strange ... i think we should slightly move it to the lower right or sometihng ...
<ogra> or even drop it completely
<highvoltage> ok.
<ogra> it looks a bit unnatural
<highvoltage> yes, it does look weird. i haven't seen it before. the shadow position just looks unnatural. /me will play around a bit and try to fix, otherwise dtop
<ogra> like glowing 
<highvoltage> :)
<highvoltage> bye ogra!
<Pygi> highvoltage, ogra, JaneW, spacey, I'll have to send you layout tommorow
<Pygi> I am having a major headache right now, sorry :-/
#edubuntu 2006-04-09
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<highvoltage> ah :)
<highvoltage> morning, #edubuntu.
<Pygi> mornin' highvoltage :-/
<highvoltage> hi Pygi. what's with the :-/ ?
<Pygi> I'm not feelin' very well ,that's what =P
<highvoltage> ogra: have you ever played with xfce4 at all?
<highvoltage> Pygi: how so, feeling sick?
<Pygi> highvoltage: yea, two days already ... that's why I haven't sent the layout :-/
<highvoltage> hmm. hope you get better real soon.
<highvoltage> our weather here is getting at that 'fluey' stage too right now.
<Pygi> thanks, I hope as well ^_^ We have many things to do ^_^
<ogra> highvoltage, not with the new one, no ...
<highvoltage> ogra: even though I like gnome a lot, i'm considering xfce for tuxlabs. it's come such a far way, and you save 30MB RAM per client.
<highvoltage> ogra: not that i'm suggesting it yet, but is it completely implausible that edubuntu might use xfce in the future?
<ogra> i'd love to have it as optional choice on the Cd
<ogra> even now
<ogra> but you know our space problems
<highvoltage> yep :)
<highvoltage> do we know more or less how much space gnome consumes?
<ogra> nope
<jsgotangco> go DVD
<jsgotangco> :)
<ogra> its currently out of scope, if we have space we'll need to add languages
* jsgotangco hides
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> xfce4 is in main now, so its on the DVD
<highvoltage> ooh! that's very nice.
<jsgotangco> ogra: hmmm i have a friend/publisher coming out with a new campus-oriented magazine this june. would you prefer to have it bundle edubuntu workstation or ubuntu?
<jsgotangco> they're *seriously* considering bundling a CD
<ogra> is there only one choice ?
<jsgotangco> (100,000 circulation)
<jsgotangco> (locally)
<ogra> (indeed i'd prefer edubuntu ;) )
<jsgotangco> i could piss you off and bundle OpenCD 4 instead 
<ogra> heh
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: be careful, we (ogra's gangs) will hunt you down
* Pygi joins highvoltage
<highvoltage> :)
<ogra> :)
<ogra> *sigh*
<ogra> mdz assigned me 31 new bugs :/
<ogra> thats heavy for one night
<Pygi> not good :-/
<Pygi> ogra: can I be of any help? :-/
<ogra> nope, it my job to care for these bugs :)
<ogra> s/it/its/
<Pygi> aha,ok ^_^
<ogra> you do a lot already with helping with other stuff i cant care for
<ogra> :)
<Pygi> nah, it's nothing actually ^_^
<looksaus> can anyone tell me how user management is done by default in edubuntu?
<looksaus> (or where can I find this info)
<highvoltage> is it possible to have a chroot environment, that has access to two network cards, while the main system only has one network card up?
<ogra> highvoltage, nope
<ogra> not easily at least 
<ogra> strike the last sentence ...
<ogra> thats a clear no :)
<ogra> they share one /proc filesystem to access your HW 
<looksaus> I'm trying to compare edubuntu and skolelinux
<looksaus> on the aspect of user management
<looksaus> seems that skolelinux uses ldap by default
<ogra> looksaus, there is the user and group manager in tyour system menu
<ogra> we dont ...
<looksaus> ogra, that is fine for managing single users, or small groups
<ogra> we're not at enterprise level yet ... the defaultls are set up for a standalone classroom server 
<looksaus> ok, thx for your reply
<ogra> ldap is on the list for further release ...
<ogra> but not yet :)
<ogra> for this release the focus was on ltsp improvement
* Pygi was just reminded that I need to talk to Mithrandir about LDAP for next release
* Pygi thanks ogra ^_^
<ogra> :)
<Pygi> looksaus: skolelinux is not so good talking from experience of a lot of people
<looksaus> Pygi, could you elaborate on that
<Pygi> looksaus: not so good support, non-predictable releases, ... ask people who converted to edubuntu? ^_^
<highvoltage> ogra: ok, thanks
<looksaus> Pygi, you?
<highvoltage> i tested the previous version of skolelinux
<highvoltage> we couldn't use it in tuxlabs because it was so old (based on woody) that it wouldn't run properly on new hardware.
<highvoltage> that's probably not such a big problem for the newer version that's based on sarge, though.
<Pygi> looksaus: me? me what this time? =P Nah, I haven't tried skolelinux, I am just talking about people that I know they are experts in that area, and they say it's not good
<highvoltage> besides that, skolelinux is OK, I think.
<Pygi> looksaus: anyway, I never contributed to that skolelinux, and I did to edubuntu ^_^
<looksaus> k, thought you were speaking of own experience, thx Pygi
<Pygi> yw ;)
<ogra> Pygi, there is a difference :)
<Pygi> funny thing about "skole" is that it means "schools" on my language (altought first letter is different, but english doesn't have that letter)
<ogra> with skole you can run a complete munucipality or a complete university ...
<Pygi> yes, yes, I know ^_^
<ogra> thats far from what we do out of the box yet ...
<Pygi> ogra: at least for now ^_^
<highvoltage> ogra: do you know if skolelinuz uses debian meukow ltsp, or the tarball from ltsp.org?
<ogra> yep
<Pygi> notice the "at least for now" bit :)
<ogra> highvoltage, skloe uses our ltsp with some debian specific modifications, older kernel, no initramfs and some glue
<highvoltage> in Afrikaans, "skool" = "school" and "skole" = "schools", so skolelinux literally means "Schools Linux"
<ogra> yep
<looksaus> highvoltage, spreek jy Afrikaans?
<highvoltage> ogra: 2.4 kernel? does that mean thay have swap over NFS?
<highvoltage> looksaus: ja
<ogra> highvoltage, nope, 2.6 but sarge is using 2.6.8 
<ogra> and etch is still far from being released
<ogra> skole has the big problem that they are no part of debian and have to modify the released distro
<ogra> so they *have* to be outdated,m since they have to implement their stuff on top 
<highvoltage> hmmm.. that's sucky.
<ogra> we might be slower in achieving all the stuff they have implemented, but in the end we'll just release with ubuntu ...
<looksaus> ogra, though you can probably dist-upgrade skolelinux to a Debian release without too much probs, right?
<ogra> i think in 1-2 releases we're on par ...
* highvoltage thinks so too
<highvoltage> do you think by then they'll consider using an ubuntu base?
<ogra> looksaus, no idea, sorry ... it might break the onfig or it might not ...
<highvoltage> it would certainly make things easier for them.
<highvoltage> looksaus: is jy belgies?
<looksaus> ogra, they seem to be Debian proper with a few custom things
<ogra> highvoltage, i'd hope so :)
<looksaus> highvoltage, ja
<highvoltage> :)
<looksaus> highvoltage, ek het "Die klein prinsie" gelees in Afrikaans
<ogra> looksaus, they put their changes on top of a debian system with scripts changing the config ... 
<ogra> i have no idea how that works on upgrades, but it might fail badly
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<Pygi> welcome jane_
<Sameh> hi
<highvoltage> ogra: if i have an ltsp server on the internet, that has some passwordless users, with sshd listening on a strange port, with passwordless logins disabled from the ssh side, should it be safe?
<looksaus> highvoltage, you mean with key based auth?
<ogra> at least the passwordless users wont be able to log in
<highvoltage> yeah
<JaneW> Pygi: just the daily ADSL line reset
<looksaus> is there a "competition" document on edubuntu versus skolelinux versus debian proper plus ltsp somewhere?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> +i'll write a comparison of the two ltsp implementations for the release, but we dont "compete" with skole, so i wont write such a doc :)
<looksaus> ogra, competition doesn't need to be hostile, right
<ogra> (petter reinholdsen (skole lead dev) is one of my best contributors to ltsp :) )
<looksaus> call it comparison
<looksaus> if you want
<ogra> if you research skole vs edubuntu, feel free to make a wikipage with your findings :)
<jsgotangco> the skole people give very good suggestions regarding edubuntu
<jsgotangco> they even wanted to contribute the driftwood book and make it edubuntu compatible
<ogra> but note that our target for now were rather k12ltsp users ... 
<looksaus> it was already clear to me that there is healthy collaboration
<ogra> i think they might consider us as a base one day, but we're currently lacking theor enterprise features ...
<jsgotangco> hmm
<jsgotangco> dumb question
<looksaus> skolelinux seems to have too small a developer base to build my (small) school network business upon
<jsgotangco> does the 6.06 5 years on the server also apply to us ogra?
<jsgotangco> looksaus: edubuntu has smaller i'd say 
<spacey> yup
* jsgotangco looks at ogra
<ogra> not really sure 
<jsgotangco> yeah
<ogra> because our server (ltsp) is hard depending on the desktop 
<looksaus> looks like 3 years will be enough then...
<MornHyland> morning
<ogra> hi
<MornHyland> how goes?
<ogra> busy :)
<MornHyland> flight 6 is out
<MornHyland> cool
<MornHyland> I am thinking of replacing one of the servers here in the house with edubuntu
<spacey> bah scribus doesn't handle .svg
<MornHyland> I am a programmer of 20 years experience who is finally in college getting my degree in math, with a focus on education, I am hoping to make a project out of doing some work with edubuntu this summer
<spacey> MornHyland: thats cool :)
<spacey> and abiword doesn't support svg either :/
<MornHyland> spacey: hopefully the blonde girl can do something useful
<MornHyland> It's been a while since I did anything useful in the linux world
<spacey> :)
<MornHyland> time to make sure people don't forget me
<spacey> don't worry
<spacey> i'm sure you can :)
<MornHyland> Though I may focus on using mono more than C/C++
<ogra> MornHyland, by the looks of it, it seems implementing .svg support in abiword and scribus would win you a friend *g*
<spacey> oh abiword does
<spacey> :P
<spacey> MornHyland: what be really cool is some decent educational applications :)
<MornHyland> spacey: educational packages is where I will be looking
<ogra> MornHyland, look like we'll very likely have f-spot in the default install in the october release, that would pull mono into the default install so apps in mono would be fine for us :)
<jsgotangco> woohoo
<MornHyland> My contributions in the past were to maintain the postgresql odbc driver a long time ago, and stuff like adding virtual serial port support to dosemu
<ogra> nice ! 
<MornHyland> Now I really want to deal more with educational software, maybe get the uni to give me some credit for developing that sort of thing
<jsgotangco> brb
<MornHyland> That is great to hear about the mono integration
<MornHyland> what does 'f-spot' mean, sorry I am not familiar with the term
<MornHyland> I'd like to see my tablet oriented apps for linux, but doubt I am the one to code them (grin)
<MornHyland> I personally think that tablets will be the way to go in the classroom
<MornHyland> also integration with captioning services in the classroom for deaf and hard of hearing students
<ogra> oh, you should talk to kjcole then (once he's around), he works in a school for deaf people
<ogra> yippiee !!! 
<MornHyland> ogra: do you know which oone?
<ogra> we are allowed to get rid of the darn "server" option on the CD :)
<MornHyland> ogra: you seem happy this morning...
<MornHyland> I never tried that option, what did it really do?
<ogra> MornHyland, sorry, no, anywhere in the us eastcoast area
<ogra> install a minimal system 
<MornHyland> ogra: I'm from the northeast, near Clarke School (though I didn't go there)
<ogra> the name was always a probelm, since we default to a server install
<ogra> so people saw "server", installed that and wondered why theor ltsp (which needs a desktop installed) didnt work
<MornHyland> ah
<MornHyland> makes sense
<ogra> it caused a lot of confusion ... i'm fighting since 6 months with sabdfl to get rid of it ...
<ogra> or to rename it to "minimal"
<MornHyland> glad you made progress
<ogra> yep, me too
<ogra> will make a lot of things easier
<MornHyland> I really like the way the latest beta's are looking
<ogra> thanks :)
<MornHyland> and the fact that SD cards finally work is really nice
<ogra> thats inherite from ubuntu :)
* ogra kicks his d
<MornHyland> I've actually got edubuntu on an older 600Mhz laptop and it runs great
<ogra> cool :)
<MornHyland> I will put a small install on the newer tablet to use it there as well when time permits
<MornHyland> for class though I still need windows for taking notes on the tablet
<MornHyland> Wacom support is still a little 'flakey' at this point
<ogra> if you have HW probs with it, i'm sure mjg59 would like to hear about it in #ubuntu-devel
<ogra> (with the tablet pc, not the wacom)
<MornHyland> The tablet uses wacom, but I understand
<ogra> oh, i didnt know ...
<MornHyland> I have a toshiba r15
<ogra> ah
<ogra> i never had such HW in my hands ...
<ogra> my domain are thin clients :)
<MornHyland> I needed something I could easily carry all of my notebooks in
<MornHyland> and there is a windows application called GoBinder that does the job nicely
<MornHyland> I have all the notes for every class I've ever taken in one application
<MornHyland> handwritten
<MornHyland> and searchable
<looksaus> ogra, what is the most budget friendly new thin client you know of?
<ogra> see disklessworkstations.com
<looksaus> (think x86 pxe bootable no flash)
<ogra> (you fund ltsp with buying there as well)
<MornHyland> I wonder if I could ressurect the tuxscreen as a thin client to edubuntu
<looksaus> ogra, I'm sorry to say that is not really an option for me
<ogra> oh ? 
<ogra> i dont know any cheaper offers ...
<ogra> at least for new thin client HW
<MornHyland> has anyone worked with the tuxscreens?
<ogra> and they are tested and proven to work as well ...
<ogra> nope, whats tuxscreen ?
<MornHyland> www.tuxscreen.net
<MornHyland> It would be even better if I could get the tux screen to do tty
<ogra> we have no arm kernel around :/
<ogra> (yet)
<MornHyland> there was a small kernel for it a while back, but the project seemed to disappear
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<MEagain> http://youtube.com/watch?v=kRJXLGSQ5i0
<MEagain> so boring I figured you all could use a video :P
<raekism> Hi all, Good concept of Edubuntu. My 6 yr old loves it. 
<ogra> :)
* HedgeMage peeks in
<raekism> I just built her a machine, having a hard time installing Edubuntu over Ubuntu. I keep getting a bootstrap loader error. 
* Pygi pokes HedgeMage
<ogra> how did you try to install edubuntu over ubuntu ? 
* HedgeMage peeks in and rubs her ribs
<HedgeMage> hi Pygi 
<HedgeMage> :)
<Pygi> ogra: you'll (and others) get new layout today
<Pygi> I suggest meeting at thursday, 9:00 UTC
<Pygi> anyway, will send in mail :)
<raekism> ogra I installed it fresh
<raekism> formatted the part. and ran the install 
<ogra> Pygi, thursday morning is bad, we'll have dapper development meeting around that time 
<Pygi> ogra: k, one day later then?
<ogra> raekism, both have been tha same release ? 
<ogra> Pygi, or in the afternoon
<Pygi> ogra: I can't free afternoon :-/
<ogra> the americans wont have time in the moring ... its in the middle of the night for tham
<ogra> *them
<Pygi> ogra: buh, it's private meeting, remember? :P
<ogra> what ?
<ogra> we dont do private meetings
<ogra> at least not for community work ...
<Pygi> hm, agreed, but it was told that only 3-4 of us will work on that because the meeting was a failure? :--/
* HedgeMage votes for anytime she'll be awake and wonders what the meeting you mention is about
<ogra> HedgeMage, the cookbook
<Pygi> HedgeMage: guess what meeting failed =P
<HedgeMage> ahh gotcha
<Pygi> ogra: bah, so public meeting?
<HedgeMage> Pygi: it could have been worse... most IRC-held meetings aren't that civil :P  (trust me, I've gotten netted to handle a few when they didn't bother to have chanops present)
<ogra> Pygi, all meetings we do are public and open for everyone to join in
<Pygi> ogra: will do then ^_^
<raekism> Yes they are both the 5.10 release
<ogra> i saw the logs briefly, i found nothing wrong with it ...
<HedgeMage> ogra: Pygi is just disappointed with how much got done, I think.
<ogra> raekism, then you could have achieved it a lot easier ;)
<raekism> how? upgrade!? 
<raekism> installed on it
<raekism> ?
<ogra> HedgeMage, i stopped being dissapointed about cookbook stuff and i'd suggest everyone to not take it too serious, we're trying to get it written since nearly a year
<HedgeMage> ogra: wow long time.
<ogra> raekism, sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<raekism> ouch!
<ogra> HedgeMage, we had various people taking the task and dropping it again
<raekism> Can you do this using the KDE version?
<Pygi> ogra: agreed, but this time (since me and spacey took it over), I want it to be perfect ;)
<Pygi> perfectionism or perfectionism =P
<Burgwork> we in the doc team have a a bit of a revolving door with the authors of our primary docs too
<Pygi> no other option :)
<ogra> Pygi, i dont care if the first release of it is perfect as long as *something* exists
<Pygi> ogra: will do, no worries ^_^
<ogra> :)
<HedgeMage> Well, if you have a meeting during my waking hours I'll show :P
* Yagisan peeks in for the first time since dapper wasted his box
<HedgeMage> My offer of a few hours work is still open
<Pygi> HedgeMage: 9:00 UTC fine for you? =P
<HedgeMage> Pygi: that's 1am here... I can try but no promises
<HedgeMage> Pygi: I have a toddler who wakes me up at 7am sharp, and a husband who leaves for work at 5am, costing me some sleep around then... sleep is precious
<Pygi> bah, don't mention sleep to me pls :)
<HedgeMage> (don't tell him he costs me sleep though I kinda fib about sleeping through it)
<HedgeMage> not fib, exactly, more like spin ;)
* Pygi will be back later
<HedgeMage> ttyl Pygi 
<LaserJock> is there an agenda for the Edubuntu meeting?
<ogra> LaserJock, we have a fixed agenda
<LaserJock> ogra: is there a URL?
<ogra> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuMeetingRecords#head-5e7f70a61c134d6b4d43164288d5c686da158155
<ogra> sorry, took a moment
<LaserJock> ah, weet
<LaserJock> sweet even
<spacey> meeting already scheduled?
#edubuntu 2007-04-02
<merriam> yes.  any suggestions?  -->  <cliebow> gnome-settings-maNAGER?
<cliebow> trhat  is what plagues me..seems associated with having an nic enabled..
<merriam> The desktop's unusable when I log in on the server.
<merriam> enabled?
<cliebow> if i have dhcp set for hte nic and there is no dhcp server...i've never found any help for it
<merriam> You don't need dhcp for the server.  It should have a fixed address and provide dhcp to the clients.
<cliebow> i have to switch back and forth on the laptop..
<cliebow> sometimes it is ltsp server sometimes not
<merriam> You're running a laptop as an edubuntu server?
<cliebow> sure..
<cliebow> i do my expting at home with it..
<cliebow> both powerpc and i386
<cliebow> i use single nic "system"
<merriam> So you expect it to work properly with two nics?
<jgedeon_> Running a single nic Edubuntu Server here too.  DHCP is being done by Endian firewall.
<cliebow> course ltsp works just fine..just gnome-settings things slows things down..sometimes
<cliebow> im feeding a hundred clients at school single nic
<cliebow> with dhcp on port 1001
<merriam> I can easily add a nic.  I just don't understand why it's necessary.
<cliebow> it is not..all im saying is my prob seems associated with no addy on my eth0
<merriam> strange
<jgedeon_> Can't just static eth0?
<cliebow> i can..until i want to use the lappie normally..i service 12 different networks so i cant hard code it
<jgedeon_> Can't use just use different location profile?
<cliebow> err..probably could..but network-mangler has been so fluky lately i havnt tried
<jgedeon_> cliebow: your running 7.04?
<cliebow> yes..both ppc and i386
<cliebow> my ibook has been Rocking since Sat update
<jgedeon_> OK...  Thought so.  Tried the 7.04 last night and this morning and was just running into too many problems to get it up before the wife got up and wanted to use a computer so I went back to 6.10
<cliebow> i understand.ive borked mine over and over..but managed to recover..one day i had three of em borked
<jgedeon_> Oh yesterday wasn't good.  Lost HDD in main server and thier edubuntu server had the next biggest hdd that I could grab....  LOL
<jgedeon_> cliebow: did I read right earlier that you are running at school?
<cliebow> yes sir
<cliebow> 12 actually
<jgedeon_> How are you doing the printers and who can print to which printer?
<cliebow> not very sophisticated..ltsp only prints to printers students can use
<cliebow> never tackled it'
<jgedeon_> Hmmm...  Ok.. I need to figure something out so that it can be assigned so students aren't printing to the printer in the classroom next door.
<LaserJock> hehe, they'd never do that ;-)
<jgedeon_> LMAO  Yea and they would never steal the balls from the mouse and leave our mouses balless.
<jgedeon_> Or move the keys around on the keyboards.
<LaserJock> heavens no
<LaserJock> kids are just sweet little creatures :-)
<cliebow> one thing i do is use a nonexistent printer as default..called "pickanother"
<jgedeon_> But then again would I have done them things in school??????  You bet your @rse I would have.
<cliebow> and throw out print jobs once in a while
<cliebow> three school have their own server..with cups only offering printers oin that building..but otherwise connected to the entire system network..
<cliebow> dhcp on port 1001 wont cross our maned switch..so they only get ips in their native environment
<cliebow> from ther ltdp server
<cliebow> and printers in that school
<jgedeon_> HMM  Might have to look into lpadmin
<LaserJock> sbalneav: pingy pingy, ringy ringy, dingy dingy
<tovella> i want to continue testing feisty, but pulseaudio has not been working on my thin clients.  how can i switch back to whatever sound system was used with edgy?
<sbalneav> LaserJock: hello
<LaserJock> sbalneav: hi, did you write up some stuff on updating for the Handbook?
<sbalneav> Working on some stuff now.
<sbalneav> When's my deadline?
<ajmitch> hi sbalneav
<sbalneav> Hello ajmitch
<LaserJock> sbalneav: now :-)
<sbalneav> erk
<LaserJock> sbalneav: I asked HedgeMage about some images we seem to be missing
<LaserJock> she said she doesn't have them
<LaserJock> they are update*
<LaserJock> do you have them?
<sbalneav> No, I don't.
<sbalneav> LaserJock: The handbooks also on the web, yes?  Generated from the XML regularly?
<LaserJock> kinda
<LaserJock> on doc.ubuntu.com
<LaserJock> but I don't think it's being updated :(
<Burgundavia> doc should update daily
<Burgundavia> ping mdke if it isn't
<sbalneav> LaserJock: I'm not going to get done what I wanted tonight, that's pretty clear to me.  However, if I can update some more stuff by go-live, and it's on the web, that will help us.
<LaserJock> Burgundavia: I think maybe website building broke, and since it's long after string freeze probably nobody bothered to fix it
<LaserJock> in fact, now that I think of it, I might have broke it
<LaserJock> sbalneav: you have the doc team repo though right?
<sbalneav> Yeah, I update from there.
<sbalneav> It's the one you gave me, right?
<LaserJock> the feisty branch
<LaserJock> give me one sec though, I need to commit some stuff
<LaserJock> ok, commited
<LaserJock> oh doh
<LaserJock> I figured it out
<LaserJock> doc.ubuntu.com is built from trunk
<LaserJock> I've been working in the feisty branch
<LaserJock> sbalneav: ok, I've synced everything up, tomorrow the version on doc.ubuntu.com should be the latest
<LaserJock> sbalneav: so you didn't do the "Keeping your Edubuntu server in shape" section of server.xml?
<narutosan> may I know how many proposals are rated for the gsoc,
<LaserJock> it's still pretty early
<narutosan> LaserJock: Hello !!
<narutosan> ??
<RichEd> morning
<cbx33> hey RichEd
<RichEd> hi pete
<cbx33> pm?
<ajmitch> hi RichEd, cbx33
<RichEd> hi ajmitch
<cbx33> hey ajmitch
<juliux> hi RichEd
<RichEd> hi juliux, ogra
<ogra> hey RichEd
<cbx33> hey ogra, juliux
<ajmitch> hi ogra, how's it going?
<juliux> hi cbx33 how are you?
<ogra> ajmitch, fighting bugs
<ajmitch> ah yes
<ogra> i just found a stray sleep(5) in ldm :)
<ajmitch> that'd be annoying
<ogra> and i always wondered why it takes so long to start :P
* ajmitch recalls daniels finding repeated sleep(1) calls in Z
<ajmitch> s/Z/X/
<cbx33> ogra: oooh do i not recall that being there?
<cbx33> hmm
<cbx33> mybe now
<cbx33> not
<ogra> not in the greeter code
<cbx33> ahh
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> my mistake
<ogra> its hidden in the ldm code itself
<ogra> i also statred hacking on a greeter in C/gtk ...
<cbx33> i thought you hated C
<cbx33> :p
<ogra> i do
<ogra> but the resulting binary is 19k big ...
<ogra> thats quite tempting
<cbx33> heheh
<maccam94> anybody on? i have a question about large-scale maintenance
<RichEd> maccam ? fire away ... let me see if I can direct you
<maccam94> ok
<maccam94> i'm wondering how one would manage updates and changes to hundreds of computers on a network
<jsgotangco> oh that
<RichEd> maccam94: i'm open to correction, but from what I understand, you can set up the workstations to point to a single "update server" which would then be the only machine needing to connect to the net
<RichEd> you can also create a group of people who would be allowed (through their usuual login/pass to be allowed to accept updates from this central machine.
<maccam94> RichEd, so it would be possible to get all of the computers to duplicate the configuration of one machine?
<jsgotangco> maccam94:  are you saying similar to WSUS?
<RichEd> maccam94: strictly speaking, that would be LTSP FAT client, which will be in 7.10 ... i.e. identical single image. But the method I described above will essentially give the same (if not identical) config state to all machines.
<maccam94> fat client
<maccam94> exactly
<maccam94> 7.10? :-\
<RichEd> version 7.10 = 2007 October
<ogra> well, a fat client is actually diskless
<maccam94> well these machines all have disks
<jsgotangco> it uses the hardware of the machine
<maccam94> they're powerful enough to run an OS, but network authentication, networked /home, and mass updates (and program installations) would be desired
<maccam94> i'm writing up a proposal to a committe in charge of deciding the technology plan for a high school for the next 5 years
<ogra> what yu want is rather having a package proxy i your network and distributing packagelists via dpkg --get-selections/--set-selections to the different workstations
<maccam94> ogra, so then all of the machines would have to download the files on their own? or would they use a local apt-mirror?
<ogra> and then have the workstations run a script once a day to rsync the lists and upgrade from the package proxy accordig to the packagelist
<maccam94> ok
<ogra> thats how i would do it ;)
<maccam94> ogra, so it is simple to push that dpkg command to all of the machines at once?
<ogra> i'm sure there are thousands of solutions for mass maintenance on debian based systems :)
<maccam94> ogra, haha i'm just looking for one that's simple and easy to explain
<ogra> you run dpkg --get-selections > packagelist,txt
<ogra> (on your master machine)
<RichEd> ogra: this is worth documenting as a how to ... it will be a significant requirement this year. we may even want to run a small tutorial on this at UES ?
<ogra> then you copy packagelist.txt to the client and run: dpkg --set-selections < packagelist.txt
<ogra> after that apt-get upgrade ...
<ogra> RichEd, thats documented a million times ....
<maccam94> ogra, how would you copy it to the client and get it to do that without manually logging into each client?
<maccam94> i'm trying to find a solution that will help the one school IT administrator manage 700 computers
<RichEd> ogra: on our site(s) or just debain for now ?
<RichEd> *debian
<ogra> #!/bin/sh \n rsync rsync://server/tmp/packagelist.txt /root/packagelist.txt \n apt-get update \n dpkg --set-selections < /root/packagelist.txt \n apt-get upgrade
<ogra> something like that ...
<ogra> as cronscript on the client
<ogra> RichEd, surely anywhere in the server docs
<RichEd> okie.
<ogra> and i'm sure in several debian documentations as well ...
<ogra> its as common as "howto setup network authentication" ;)
<maccam94> ogra, so that is something that has to be included in the initial installation? there's no way to just send some sort of command over the network to all of the clients?
<ogra> no
<ogra> ubuntu workstation installs dont listen on any ports to the outside world ... you need to set up soemthing yourself, but its usually something you never touch again after you set it up once in your life
<ogra> apart from that there might be tools ...
<ogra> i never looked, since that script slution is the easier way
<ogra> maccam94, http://www.infodrom.org/Debian/doc/maint/ probably you find some other suggestions there
<maccam94> k
<ogra> even though thats for debian, the principles will be the same in ubuntu
<maccam94> ok
<maccam94> unfortunately the guides seems to be mainly about administering a single machine
<ogra> ah, sorry then
<ogra> but there are tons of such howtos even for mass maintenance
<maccam94> that's what I figured, I just can't seem to find any this morning ;-)
<RichEd> <maccam94> i'm writing up a proposal to a committe in charge of deciding the technology plan for a high school for the next 5 years <- when is your deadline ? it may be an idea to try to work together on knocking some of the generic stuff into a "Edubuntu / Ubuntu" doc
<ogra> right
<ogra> or scripts something easy together
<ogra> *script
<maccam94> i said I would have it for the next meeting, which is on (or around) april 24th
<maccam94> i'd be happy to help brainstorm, for the next couple of weeks i'll be spending at least an hour a day on this
<RichEd> maccam94: I'm quite busy until wed/thu, but would be interested in helping ... as this will be useful for me as well. can you pop me an email ? richard@ubuntu.com
<maccam94> sure thing
<knix_> !network-manager
<ogra> knix_, got NM problems ?
<RichEd> maccam94: can you see my /msg window to you ?
<maccam94> got it
<stormchas3r> ogra, just seeing if NM is fixed for feisty
<ogra> edubuntu is waiting for that one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ltsp/+bug/100021
<stormchas3r> great, and so am I
<ogra> heh
<ogra> anybody is it seems *g*
<ogra> i was pondering to drop NM completely ... but then we'd miss it on workstation installs
<jsgotangco> please drop NM
<ogra> its evil crappy software
<ogra> jsgotangco, i dont want to differ to much from ubuntu :) but then it needs to support our setup ...
<ogra> just hope it doesnt get fixed for release, then i have to drop it ;)
<jsgotangco> i would prefer KDE's wlassistant than NM
<ogra> well
<jsgotangco> only if for wireless access
<ogra> we just dropped all the kde libs from the main CD :)
<jsgotangco> yeah
<jsgotangco> booohooo
<stormchas3r> I hope it gets fixed.  I wanna get this in my school
<ogra> make them write a proper gtk frontend ;)
<jsgotangco> NM or edubuntu?
<jsgotangco> heh
<stormchas3r> edubuntu
<ogra> well, easy fix if you run ltsp just remove it after install for now ...
<stormchas3r> ok
<stormchas3r> will I still be able to boot to the server w/o ltsp?
<ogra> sure
<ogra> err
<ogra> i meant to uninstall NM
<ogra> not ltsp :)
<stormchas3r> gotcha
<cliebow__> knetwrokmanager is working super on this ibook in feisty 8~)
<ogra> really ?
<ogra> even with ltsp ?
<ogra> i thought they use the same backend
<cliebow__> im not running the ibook as ltsp server..or client for that matter..assuming last was meant for me
<ogra> yeah it was :)
<ogra> NM breaks static interface configs and only accepts one interface running ... which in turn tears down all ltsp services
<ogra> (as long as you have a two NIC setup:))
<stormchas3r> what are the differences betweem edgy edu and feisty edu?
<jsgotangco> well having a newer version of gnome for starters
<ogra> two CDs
<ogra> instead of one
<jsgotangco> and 2 cds
<stormchas3r> so should I use edgy for the time being till NM gets fixed?
<ogra> for ltsp we have a new sound architecture that emulates alsa in the session (fixes tons of sound probs)
<stormchas3r> i c
<ogra> a new pinting architecture
<ogra> lost of speedups
<stormchas3r> kewl
<ogra> a new ltsp session managemet tool (thin-cliet-manager)
<ogra> *client
<stormchas3r> do you remember me ogra?
<cliebow__> ogra:Wow..then cant wait to pull the other laptop out
<ogra> thats the main changes ... apart from that many many bugfixes indeed and all chages you see in ubuntu
<SiCk> hey guys, just wondering if anyone could help with a little autologin problem on the clients im having?
<ogra> SiCk, tell us about it
<SiCk> well, i have pretty much everything set up for it, but they dont login at all
<SiCk> i did the kiosk setup that you wrote at one point if i recall
<SiCk> and it worked once, that was a good while ago, but i've had no luck since
<SiCk> they have their custom .xsessions , and the account is setup with disabled password etc.
<ogra> you want a webkiosk mode or plain autologin to a desktop ?
<SiCk> webkiosk
<ogra> well, what did you change with the existing webkiosk mode ? since you say it worked once, why did it stop ?
<SiCk> I'd reloaded the machine a few times since that
<SiCk> from various problems and other people wanting to use the machine.. heh
<SiCk> now i have something dedicated and i cant get it going on it
<ogra> so you recreate your client setup with ltsp-build-client --kiosk ?
<ogra> (or was it --webkiosk ?, cant remember)
<SiCk> it was --kiosk, but i went through and did it pretty much manually
<ogra> ah
<SiCk> so i've maybe missed something there?
<ogra> well, --kiosk should work, try using it and make your modifications later :)
<ogra> one by one, so you can see when it breaks :)
<SiCk> heh, true... i'll have a go at that then... ill just run through that wiki tutorial
<ogra> no, thats not proper
<SiCk> oh?
<ogra> its just about how to write a plugin geerally
<ogra> *generally
<SiCk> so is that possibly where i'm going wrong then
<ogra> the proper mode is builtin in ltsp-build-client
<ogra> it does some more stuff the example plugin doesnt have
<SiCk> ah, right.. well the only thing i've installed after that plugin-esque thing is opera realy
<SiCk> really*
<SiCk> and the custom .xsession
<ogra> check the difference :) /usr/share/ltsp/plugins/ltsp-build-client/Ubuntu/030-kiosk
<SiCk> i dont have a 030-kiosk :s
<ogra> ah
<ogra> you dot run feisty :)
<SiCk> edgy im afraid
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13511/
<ogra> :)
<SiCk> this is okay to do manually?
<ogra> yes
<SiCk> cool, i'll let you know how it goes!
<SiCk> thanks again ogra
<ogra> but you ca also copy it into the plugin dir and just let it run ... the only change you need to make is drop the pulseaudio line ... that didnt exist in edgy
<bddebian> heya
<kenthomson> Is someone awake? I have a long question which would help me whether to use edubuntu or not? Is anyone experienced enough listening? Only than i would type the whole situation to illustrate my problem
<kenthomson> *decide
<kenthomson> Hellooo....?
<rockprincess> hello kenthomson! I don't know if I can helpp you, but i'll try
<kenthomson> rockprincess, thats enough motivation, So listen...
<rockprincess> hello kenthomson! I'm using Edubuntu myself, but I'm no developer!
<rockprincess> upppps typed the hello bit again lol
<rockprincess> ok, i'm listening ;)
<ogra> kenthomson, just shoot :)
<rockprincess> kenthomson: orga is your man! he's the man in the know ;)
<kenthomson> I need to set up a lab with 8-10 boxes. I need to coach kids on it. They will do simple stuff like paint-programs/draw/logo/simple document editing/games. So what is better a DAMN SMALL LINUX on the thin client itself (you see this would eliminate the need of the server) or a full fledged edubuntu with a central server a switch and thin clients? I think if i can run DSL on thin clients itself (without the server) than that would be a lot of cost-sa
<kenthomson> ving...but as you can see i don't know much, please pragmatise and illustrate a solution for me. Thanks for listening
<kenthomson> ogra, there you go!
<ogra> maintenance wise a thin client solution is always the best
<ogra> simply because you only need to care for a single machine
<ogra> having a to of workstations means you also need to care for each one individually
<kenthomson> ogra, but If i can simply pop-in a live-cd in each of the machines (the supposed to be-thin clients) than DSL can comfortably run
<ogra> *ton
<ogra> sure
<RichEd> hi kenthomson : Are you the Ken we met at the dinner with maddog in SF last year ?
<kenthomson> ogra, without any maintenance issues! Despite kids can't run much havoc
<ogra> but you need to care for the liveCDs etc ...
<kenthomson> RichEd, I hope we could have, but unforunately no ;-)
<kenthomson> ogra, right!
<kenthomson> ogra, what would you recommend as the hardware configuration of a typical thin client
<ogra> what if a kid wants to do somethig thats not provided by the CD for example
<kenthomson> ogra, hardware configuration for a typical thin client, please
<ogra> a tyical thin client should have 300-800Mhz, 64-256 MB, at least 2Mb graphics memory and a network card thats capable of doing netbooting
<kenthomson> ogra, no HDD needed? not even little?
<ogra> no
<kenthomson> ogra, If i have a HDD to spare for each machine can i enable cache/something similar to speed up the process
<ogra> you need a rather beefey server for that .... 256M to run the server itself and ~128M per connected client
<kenthomson> ogra, i am not talking about RAM but HDD for each seperate TCs
<kenthomson> ...?
<ogra> well, you could fiddle something yourself to bot from the HDs, but i doubt thats wrth the amount of time you need to put into it over a default edubuntu
<kenthomson> right!
<kenthomson> ogra, and could please be kind enough to tell me about the hardware configuration of a server capable of supporting such 8-10 TCs?
<ogra> you ca use the HDs as storage space though
<ogra> yeah, see above for the server
<ogra> you should have a decent CPU alog the memory requs ...
<ogra> *along
<ogra> and if you plan to extend that setup a gigabit NIC on the server makes sense as well
<kenthomson> CPU = ****MHZ?
<ogra> up to 10 cliets a 100MBit one should do though
<ogra> well, something decent ... a current intel CPU
<kenthomson> ogra, could you put that statement into numbers?
<ogra> i never thsted the lower end here ...
<ogra> so i cant tell numbers
<kenthomson> ogra, as in...say above 3.0GHZ or a rough idea?
<ogra> should be fine, yes
<ogra> around or above 3ghz is surely working ...
<ogra> the server cpu totally depends on the apps you run ...
<kenthomson> a)<2.0GHZ b)2,0-2.5GHZ c)2.5-3.0-GHZ d)>3.0ghz. please select a appropriate one for my needs ;-)
<kenthomson> ogra, not interested anymore? ;-(
<ogra> well, i cant tell you much more abut that and need to get my work done here else we wont have a 7.04 release
<ogra> something around 3 ghz should suffice ...
<ogra> if you run no apps 1ghz will be ok
<kenthomson> MEM = 512MB or greater or lesser?
<ogra> if you start firefox and openoffice get 3.5ghz or something
<kenthomson> ogra, ok
<ogra> it *totally* depends o the usage
<ogra> mem as i said above
<kenthomson> ogra, i told you my usage, simple apps for little kids
<kenthomson> ogra, nothing at all heavy but i would like decent performance anyways
<rockprincess> kenthomson: i can tell you what i'm using here
<kenthomson> rockprincess, i am all ears (| - -|)
<kenthomson> rockprincess, changed your mind?
<rockprincess> kenthomson: i'm using a amd athlon 3800+ (single core), 2gb ddr2 ram
<kenthomson> HDD:?
<rockprincess> kenthomson: 320gb hdd
<kenthomson> and how many TCs does this server support?
<rockprincess> at the moment connected to 6 thinclients
<SiCk> hey ogra, when you have a couple minutes, the kiosk thing still aint workin.. grr , still no autologin, its like it's not even trying...
<kenthomson> How's the performance
<ogra> SiCk, hmm
<kenthomson> rockprincess, how's the performance? Is there room for any more TCs or something
<rockprincess> well, the performance is ok so far, but the start up process is a bit tricky so far....i can only boot up one machine after another...not all at the same time :(
<SiCk> though one thing i did notice.. when it tries the first time, it gives the little drum noise that a password is incorrect?
<rockprincess> but when it's all up, it runs smoothly
<ogra> SiCk, you used the plugin with ltsp-build-client ?
<SiCk> no, i manually did it.. is it worth trying the plugin, yeah/
<ogra> well
<cliebow_> kenthomson, i regularly run 35 clients on a dual opteron 1800 with 4 gig ram
<kenthomson> rockprincess, can you please enlighten me about your network setup? (cables, hub/switches, routers)
<ogra> did you replace $ROOT everywhere in the commandds etc ?
<kenthomson> cliebow, what is a deal opteron clicked at?
<kenthomson> cliebow, *clocked
<tovella> i want to continue testing feisty, but pulseaudio has not been working on my thin clients.  how can i switch back to whatever sound system was used with edgy?
<rockprincess> i'm not sure what switch is used, the network admin at school set it up for me, but i'll have a look after the eastern holidays....
<ogra> tovella, whats not workinfg with it ?
<cliebow_> 3579 bogomips if thst means anything
<ogra> not really :)
<SiCk> ogra: yeah, i had set EXPORT ROOT=/opt/ltsp/i386 beforehand
<kenthomson> cliebow, unfortunately not
<tovella> ogra: no sound on the thin clients
<ogra> SiCk, well, make sure that was actually used
<kenthomson> cliebow, can you please tell me about your network setup (cables, hub/switches, routers)
<ogra> tovella, what did you do to check that pulse isnt runing ?
<rockprincess> kenthomson: i think it
<cliebow_> gig nics in ldapserver fileserver ltspserver..100 meg switches..
<rockprincess> kenthomson: i think it's a 100mbit switch for 8 thinclients (although i'm only using 6), dont know the brand/model yet
<tovella> ogra: about a week ago i switched to tty1, mounted proc, used 'ps'  also tried several ways of loading it - to no avail (all sorts of error messages).
<ogra> tovella, if pulse doesnt start or work, i'D like to know about it and fix it
<kenthomson> cliebow, rockprincess can you tell me about the type/configuration of my NIC on the server? I need 8-10 simple TCs
<SiCk> ogra: it was definatly used... something just hates me in ltsp heh
<ogra> tovella, ca you set a rootpw in your client: sudo /opt/ltsp/i386 passwd
<SiCk> well, gdm even
<ogra> tovella, then switch to tty1 on a booted cliet and log in
<kenthomson> ogra, what kernel version would i need for my Core 2 Duo?
<tovella> ogra: sure, just a moment while my thin client machine starts.
<ogra> then check if pulse is running and i'd also like t see the output of "dpkg -l ldm"
<ogra> (check if its runing with: ps ax|grep pulse)
<ogra> kenthomson, the oe we ship :)
<ogra> *one
<kenthomson> ogra, please don't humuor a confused beginner, is it the generic-kernel or something else? I heard AMD-guys(64-bit) need a special kernel
<ogra> right
<ogra> but since you didnt ask which kernel version to use with an amd64 the one we ship by default is right
<ogra> (which would be -geeric, yes)
<ogra> *generic
<kenthomson> ogra, that is better ;-)
<kenthomson> and by that we mean that i can simply pop-in a std. edubuntu cd and carry on installation as usual, and the generic-kernel would utilise the full potential of my PC (c2d)?
<rockprincess> kenthomson: i'm using a amb64 processor as well, but decided against the 64bit edubuntu version
<ogra> yes
<kenthomson> rockprincess, and the reason?
<kenthomson> rockprincess, don't the rest of the pipelines go waste?
<tovella> ogra: "ps|grep pulse" shows me nothing, and "dpkg -l ldm" shows 5.0.4
<ogra> unless you start using funy amounts of memory (>4Gig on a 32bit system for example) you should always be fine with the -generic kernel
<ogra> tovella, is that a newly created feisty client chroot  or is that an upgrade ?
<tovella> ogra: created about 2 days ago
<ogra> weird
<ogra> what happens if you try running pulseaudio manually ?
<ogra> (should at least give some errors)
<KING_DON> Hey folks, quick question regarding artwork/splash screens... how would one go about customizing the orange Edubuntu splash screen? i.e. put in a home-made one
<ogra> KING_DON, i think there is a guide on the wiki somewhere
<ogra> btw we dropped the orange splash in feisty :) its black again, to many complaints
<tovella> ogra: failed to open cookie file '/root/.esd_auth': Read-only file system
<tovella> failed to load module "module-esound-protocol-unix" (argument: ""): initialization failed.
<ogra> cool
<ogra> so pulse is istalled :)
<ogra> thats already good ...
<ogra> now why doest it start ...
<kenthomson> ogra, thank you, i shall leave now
<KING_DON> ogra; Ack, I forgot that I need to update my systems to feisty. Well I suppose I should put aside a few hours and do that today or tomorrow...
<KING_DON> thanks a lot.
<tovella> ogra: i'm not sure.  we (you and i) did some troubleshooting on this problem about a week ago.
<ogra> ah, i remember
<ogra> your soundcard worked in edgy ?
<tovella> ogra: i ended up changing the sound card, reinstalling the server software - got no results.
<tovella> ogra: yes - sound edgy.
<ogra> which card was that again ?
<tovella> ogra: at first a sound-blaster-live, switched to a c-media cm8738
<ogra> well, i fixed the issue with the module loadig, so your sb with the module options should work ...
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> c-media should be supported by snd-cmipci
<ogra> can you check thats loaded with lsmod|grep snd
<tovella> doesn't appear to be loaded...
<ogra> aha
<tovella> i just noticed something interesting...
<ogra> try to modprobe it
* ogra listens
<tovella> ogra: sorry - i overlooked it - it was loaded, already.
<crimsun> (it may help to use `lsmod |grep ^snd_ |head -3' )
<tovella> i noticed that "lspci" from a terminal window shows the correct card...
<tovella> the same command from tty1 shows an intel 82801ca/cam.
<tovella> is this some sort of "emulation" done by ltsp, or is it my crappy dell-poweredge-2300's bios/mainboard?
<ogra> crimsun, i saw you saying to someone he'd need to have esdcompat for pulse on the server ... ESPEAKER is set there pointing to the client, so that shouldnt be needed on the server, right ?
<crimsun> ogra: ah, true.
<ogra> tovella, *dont* do *anything* in X
<ogra> we're only working on the client at tty1
<ogra> (in X you will only see server hardware)
<tovella> ogra: gotcha, i was only looking for the card there.  everything else has been done from tty1.
<tovella> ogra: so the intel card is the thin-client's sound device?
<ogra> whatever lspci on the client tty says
<tovella> oh, i see.
<ogra> so its an intel card ?
<tovella> ogra: exactly.
<tovella> intel 82801ca/cam ac' 97 (rev 02).
<ogra> the only intel soundcard module i know is snd-intel8x0 .... not sure thats the right one though
<crimsun> (probably driven by snd_intel8x0)
<crimsun> `amixer|more' on the client tty1 would help
<ogra> well tere is no trace of 82801ca/cam in modinfo
<ogra> it lists AA and AB
<ogra> give that pulse didnt start i'd guess there is no sounddevice
<crimsun> CA == ICH3
<crimsun> sound/pci/intel8x0.c:52:                "{Intel,82801CA-ICH3},"
<ogra> ah
<ogra> tovella, do you see that module loaded ? (snd_intel8x0)
<tovella> ogra: yes, it's loaded.
<ogra> ok, what about the above command crimsun gave
<ogra> (amixer|more
<ogra> )
<tovella> hang on.
<tovella> ogra: yes i see about 2 pages of output from that.
<crimsun> if you could copy and paste that output onto http://pastebin.ca , that would help
<tovella> crimsun: will do.
<ogra> thats tricky from a thin client
<ogra> you can scp it to the server though
<tovella> ogra: not sure how...when i try "amixer > amixer.txt", i get ...'read-only file system'.
<ogra> amixer > /tmp/amixer.txt
<ogra> ;)
<tovella> ahh.
<ogra>  /root isnt writeable :)
<tovella> http://pastebin.ca/421041
<crimsun> tovella: is that all of it?
<tovella> i think so, let me double check.'
<crimsun> (you may have more beyond the page mark)
<tovella> that's all of it.
<crimsun> on the client, is `aplay -Dplughw:0 /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav' audible?
<tovella> let me check.
<tovella> yes, i hear the file play.
<crimsun> excellent, so it's a pA issue.
<ogra> meh
<ogra> do you have an lts.conf you created yourself ?
<tovella> no it was created by 'ltsp-build-client'
<ogra> have a look at /etc/init.d/ltsp-client
<ogra> there is the snippet to start pulse
<ogra> if you copy it and run it manually from the commandlie that should give us sme insight
<ogra> (you need to copy it with all the subsequent lines with \ in them)
<cliebow_> ijust cant figger why my wireless card wont work in kernels after 2.6.17.7
<tovella> ok.
<tovella> ogra: ok, i've manually entered the pulseaudio commands  - http://pastebin.ca/421089
<sbalneav> Morning all
<ogra> thats weird ...
<sbalneav> Hey ogra!
<ogra> hey scott
<LaserJock> hi sbalneav and ogra
<tovella> ogra: wait - on one of the lines i spelled protocol wrong, let me try again.
<ogra> tovella, dont worry
<ogra> oh, you mean in the input
<tovella> ogra: yeah. looking at the part that couldn't find the module file, i saw "protocAl".  now there are different errors - copying.
<ogra> the funny stuff is that module-native-protocol-tcp is i the oulseaudio package
<ogra> ok
<tovella> ogra: alrighty, i've finished copying the output from pulse audio - http://pastebin.ca/421107
<ogra> are yiz sure you had the -n in your command ?
<ogra> (the last bit of the command from te initscript)
<tovella> ogra: yes, but i left off the "&"
<ogra> right
<ogra> that would only drop pulse into the background
<ogra> but your output looks like its reading the default config ...
<ogra> which --n should avoid
<ogra> only one dash indeed (-n)
<tovella> i also ommitted the 'log to syslog' part 'cause it didn't show any output that way.
<ogra> well, important are --system and -n
<ogra> try if: pulseaudio --system -n --disable-shm -L module-detect
<ogra> starts it
<ogra> (it shouldnt return ot the prompt if it did start)
<tovella> ok.
<ogra> thats the very basic set op args to get it running ...
<ogra> *of
<ogra> if it starts this way we ca add option by option and see when it breaks
<tovella> it gives the 44100 changed to 48000 Hz message, but seems to have started.:)
<ogra> cool
<ogra> ctrl-c it
<ogra> and lets first add --no-cpu-limit, --resample-method=trivial and --high-priority
<ogra> and see if it still starts
<tovella> yes, it starts
<ogra> ok
<ogra> now to the modules
<ogra> first try with -L "module-native-protocol-tcp auth-anonymous=1"
<ogra> that should start it with an open tcp port for the desktop session
<tovella> yes, but i get the error message "socket(PF_INET6): Address family not supported by protocol".
<tovella> perhaps just a warning?
<ogra> yes, thats fine, as long as the server runs
<ogra> add: -L "module-esound-protocol-tcp auth-anonymous=1"  to it now
<ogra> and try again ... (you will very likely get the warning twice this time)
<tovella> still starts.
<ogra> well, then it either breaks on module-volume-restore or on rescue-streams ...
<ogra> so add -L module-volume-restore as well
<ogra> you should now nearly have the same commandline in front of you as the initscript writes
<tovella> both added, still works.
<ogra> both ?
<tovella> yes.
<ogra> now thats weird
<ogra> s you have all lines the initscript has but it starts ?
<tovella> also added ...protocol-unix...still starts
<ogra> (apart from the syslog)
<ogra> your lts.conf has SOUND=True ?
<tovella> yes.
<ogra> (and no line for SOUND_SERVER)
<tovella> no, but i think i've found the problem.
<ogra> what is it ?
<tovella> i used bash history to try what i typed again - failed again.  i noticed that what you gave me had module-detect once.  the script i printed has module detect twice. getting rid of the second instance makes it load.
<ogra> oh, ok
<ogra> i remember i dropped one of the module-detect lines recently
* ogra looks at his changelogs
<tovella> i'm going to comment it out, then reboot.
<ogra>  ltsp (5.0.5) feisty; urgency=low
<ogra>  .
<ogra>    * move printserver startup, localdev helperscripts and soundserver
<ogra>      startup after start of X to speed up booting (should partially
<ogra>      help with LP #97456)
<ogra>    * add pulseaudio-esound-compat to ltsp-server-standalone recommends
<ogra>      (for people feeling the need to still use esddsp with apps)
<ogra>    * drop duplicated module-detect option from pulseaudio startup to
<ogra>      avoid warning in client bootlogs
<ogra> ;)
<ogra> uploaded today *g*
<ogra> i didnt now it braks things, on my test clients it only spilled a warning
<ogra> *breaks
<tovella> aha, login sound works - thanks ogra.
<ogra> YAY
<ogra> great to know i already fixed it, thanks for helping tracking that...
<max_898z> I have a 700mhz 256ram 20gig hd is it worth runing edubuntu or should I Xubuntu or some less demanding distro and then install indervidual packages?
<ogra> 700/256 should be fine with edubuntu
<ogra> even though xubuntu will leave you more free ressources
<max_898z> great will give it a spin, thanks...
<ogra> sbalneav, i wrote a C/gtk greeter over the weekend
<sbalneav> ogra!!
<sbalneav> Cool!
<sbalneav> Faster?
<ogra> no
<ogra> the slowdown isnt the greeter
<ogra> well, might be faster, but since the delay happens elsewhere you dot notice it
<ogra> sbalneav, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13546/
<ogra> gcc -o c_greeter -g c_greeter.c `pkg-config --cflags gtk+-2.0`  `pkg-config --libs gtk+-2.0`
<ogra> ...
<ogra> still crashes in plain X i need more debugging time
<ogra> but you can run it from a terminal to test it
<ogra> (gnome-terminal i mean)
<ogra> sadly the delay sits somewhere deeper in /usr/sbin/ldm ...
<ogra> if you have any idea why it takes *eaxctly* 15secs between starting X and getting the greeter up i'd owe you beer until the end of my life
<ogra> i mean if you look at the code, there is a xauth call with a waitpid between these two events ... even if i comment out all xauth stuff nothing changes ... still 15secs
<sbalneav> ok, tell you what.  I can't look at it now, but I'll look at it tonight.
<ogra> i tried the breezy greeter we had (two plain gtk entry widgets, not even a window) which should starts breezingly fast ... 15secs
<sbalneav> You owe me nothing, however.  I feel we're far, FAR in your debt.
<ogra> so it apparently never was the greeter that was slow, but the ldm python script
<ogra> i cant fork properlyin shellscripts and for a C rewrite its to late ...
<sbalneav> This cycle I feel I really let you down, because my own huge project consumed almost all of my time, and I didn't get much time to work on LTSP at all.  I will make up for it in feisty + 1 I promise.
<ogra> nah
<sbalneav> I'll track it down tonight.
<ogra> you didnt let me down
<ogra> you helped a lot and i know you have a day job
<sbalneav> Yeah, but I normally spend much more time on LTSP/Edubuntu.  But the last 5 months have been ugly here.  I'll tell you over a beer, and bring code samples of what I've been dealing with :)  You'll laugh/barf/scream in horror.
<ogra> heh
<sbalneav> Say, BTW, meant to ask, got a new doggie yet?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> and i'm not sure i want one
<ogra> still
<ogra> a young dog will demand a lot more ... and i already had probs freeing enough time for an old fart who only needs one walk a day
<sbalneav> Oh, you've still got a god?
<sbalneav> Yipe, dog
<ogra> i'm not sure i could copy ...
<ogra> nope, fred was the last one
<sbalneav> Oh, I see.  Thought you meant you were STILL walking one.  Sorry.
<ogra> s/copy/cope
<ogra> no, still meant "i'm still not sure i want one"
<ogra> i'm thinking about it since he's gone
<ogra> especially since it hurts heavily to meet any dogs
<ogra> but susie wants one ... urgently ...
<ogra> and i wouldnt want a single dog to be alone ...
<ogra> so if she gets one i'll get one too ;)
<sbalneav> Wants a dog, or a pet?  Kitties are nice, too, and demand less attention.  And if you get a goofy one like mine, they'll come when they're called, and sit on your lap all night while you're programmning :)
<LaserJock> ogra: did you have a chance to look over the Edubuntu Handbook?
<ogra> no, sorry, will look tonight
<LaserJock> ogra: ok
<LaserJock> sbalneav: where are you at with the Handbook?
<sbalneav> LaserJock: Hey, I noticed yelp got fixed, and the handbooks listed right from the main screen.
<sbalneav> Bonus.
<LaserJock> yep ;-)
<LaserJock> I pulled some strings :-)
<sbalneav> LaserJock: I can have a few more things in it for you by tonight.  Say 10:00 PM?
<sbalneav> I was going to work on it as soon as I got home.
<LaserJock> sbalneav: ok, great.
<sbalneav> LaserJock: I notice NONE of the screencaps from TCM are included.
<sbalneav> They're in the repo, but didn't make it into the package.
<LaserJock> we need to make sure the "Keeping your Edubuntu server in shape" section of chapter 4 is ok. the xml includes links to images we don't have
<LaserJock> sbalneav: ah, yes. I forgot to install the images. That will be fixed in the next release, I've commited it to svn.
<sbalneav> ok, I'll go over that tonight, then.
<sbalneav> I'll capture images of the update manager.
<LaserJock> cbx33 is supposed to send me new TCM screenshots
<LaserJock> he already gave me the updated text
<sbalneav> Ah, good, was just going to ask that.
<sbalneav> stuper dooper
<cliebow_> i want to see tcm..
<sbalneav> cliebow_: running edubuntu feisty?
<cliebow_> actually see it then rip into the code to see how it is put together
<cliebow_> well ubuntu feisty..i guess
<cliebow_> id install edubuntu-desktop in a heartbeat
<cliebow_> matter of fact i just am
<intengu> hello everyone
<intengu> how would one create login profiles for the clients
<sbalneav> intengu: How do you mean, login profiles?
<sbalneav> Like, different icons/menu picks, etc?
<cliebow_> sblaneav: that yaboot stuff is borking install of edubuntu-desktop
<ogra> cliebow_, just move the ppc chroot out of the way during upgrade ...
<cliebow_> k
<ogra> i.e. mv /opt/ltsp/powerpc /opt/
<ogra> and move it back later
<cliebow_> Cool
<ogra> sbalneav, btw, did you see bug 97456 ?
<ubotu> Malone bug 97456 in ltsp "eBox 2300 boots VERY slow with Ubuntu/LTSP-5" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97456
<ogra> :(
<sbalneav> yeah.
<sbalneav> That's ok.  We just need to fix it.
<sbalneav> Everything is fixable.
<ogra> well, not in time for feisty :/
<ogra> besides ldm its a kernel issue
<sbalneav> We'll spend some hacking time on it in Seville
<ogra> right, but i'm still not after being kernel maintainer :/
<sbalneav> Oh, C'mon. You KNOW you want to be kernel maintainer.  Thats the job that gets all the sexy groupies.  You know, thousands of gorgeous, adoring women screaming "Oh, ogra, show us your initramfs tools again!!" :)
<ogra> well, suzie wont scream :)
<ogra> if i start spending even more time on work :)
<ogra> LaserJock, i'm not through the last two toplevel sections, but got the following: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13562/
<ogra> thats beyond what i already found ... no biggies
<sbalneav> ogra: I was going to update printing a bit tonight.  Don't drop it.
<ogra> good
<ogra> well
<ogra> dont forget we dont have most of the options in jetpipe ... and no serial printing support at all atm
<sbalneav> And in the boot process, do I have ltsp-client where I should have \1-setup?
<ogra> yep
<ogra> ltsp-client only starts services ...
<sbalneav> ok, I'll look, I wrote/updated that section.
<ogra> i.e. ldm :)
<ogra> since today it also starts the localdev scripts, sound and printing ... (i moved that from -setup)
<sbalneav> As for backup, does fiesty have the "make a cd backup tool" in it?
<ogra> no
<sbalneav> hubackup isn't included?
<ogra> but you can install hupbackup from universe as in edgy
<ogra> i dont think its done yet
<ogra> sivan isnt the fastest ... he might even have dropped it
<sbalneav> I could just talk about using tape drives or rsync.  I feel we should have SOME mention about backup of user data.
<ogra> i dont think tahts urgently needed for a first release of the book ... even though its a nice to have :)
<sbalneav> I'll throw something in there.
<sbalneav> Next year: you NEED to talk to rocket-man about letting you come to FISL in Brazil.  I bet if you did a talk on Edubuntu, you'd have the biggest attendance of the whole show.
<ogra> heh
<ogra> lets tell him in seville
<sbalneav> Sure.
<ogra> south america and asia are still missing from my travel list
<sbalneav> What, you've been to Antarctica?
<ogra> ah, no
<ogra> indeed
<ogra> and not to africa either
<sbalneav> OK then.  We need a conference there, too.
<sbalneav> Sell Linux to Penguins. :)
<Burgwork> sbalneav: I remember doing a talk about Ubuntu in April 2005, thought it would be a small audience, because I was up against Chris DiBona. Turns out I had more people than Chris did
<ajmitch> morning :)
<ogra> given that i use to live on atlantis time we should have one there
<sbalneav> You lived in Atlantis?
<sbalneav> :)
<ogra> only in its TZ
<ogra> its ~4h past CEST
<sbalneav> AtlantiS or AtlantiC ?
<ogra> a bit ahead of new york time :)
<sbalneav> Where were you living then?
<ogra> atlantis :)
<sbalneav> lol
<ogra> i *am* living on atlantis TZ
<ogra> only on its timezone :)
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
#edubuntu 2007-04-03
<tovella> how can i make x-sessions auto-logout (after a period of inactivity)?
<sbalneav> Evening all
<Burgwork> hey sbalneav
<sbalneav> Hey Burgwork
<freet15_> sbalneav: morning <Beijing,china>
<sbalneav> Ni hao
<freet15> :)
<sbalneav> <in my awful pinyin>
<freet15> are you chinese ?
<sbalneav> Nope, but my wife is.
<freet15> Ho~
<freet15> Where are you now?
<sbalneav> Me?  I live in Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada
<sbalneav> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=winnipeg&ie=UTF8&z=12&om=1&iwloc=addr
<mjg> Feedback needed. Take the Edubuntu Software Survey - http://tinyurl.com/2s2fgl
<freet15> sbalneav: Oh~, there are same engineer also come from Canada. one of them is a dev for debian, other is a python fans, :0
<LaserJock> evening sbalneav
<sbalneav> We Canadians, we're everywhere.
<sbalneav> Hey LaserJock
<freet15> not same,It`s "some", orz.....
<sbalneav> I've got 3 screen caps of the update manager done, typeing typeing typing
<freet15>  :)
<sbalneav> LaserJock: What's going on with all the .po files?  I logged into work and started an svn up on the docs, and there's BUCKETS of these things being added.
<LaserJock> sbalneav: that's the translations
<sbalneav> cool.  What does ".po" stand for?
<LaserJock> hmm, I don't know actually
<LaserJock> sbalneav: Portable Object
<sbalneav> LaserJock: Coolio.  I'm going to move the "backup" section from the workstation to the server side of things.
<LaserJock> sbalneav: for Ubuntu docs the basic process is, create .pot files (PO Templates), translators translate, we grab the .po files for each language and put them back into the svn repo
<sbalneav> I really have to learn more about i18n
<LaserJock> me too
<LaserJock> it's a completly other world
<sbalneav> Being an old computer f*rt, if it ain't 7 bit ASCII or EBCDIC, it's outside my ken.
<LaserJock> heh, I know the feeling
<sbalneav> Can't sleep, ogra?
<crimsun> (I think that was an autorejoin)
<sbalneav> Probably, but I often see him do that when he re-starts his machine :)
<sbalneav> LaserJock: pingity
<sbalneav> Hey Jerome!
<sbalneav> LaserJock: Ping Pong
<jsgotangco> sbalneav: hey you!
<sbalneav> jsgotangco: Gonna be in Spain?
<jsgotangco> doubt it
<jsgotangco> :/
<ajmitch> that's hardly fair
<sbalneav> Bummer
<jsgotangco> need to prioritise some things here before being active again
<sbalneav> jsgotangco: How's the project going?
<jsgotangco> besides i'm no globe-trotting free software developer like you guys
<jsgotangco> har har har
<LaserJock> sbalneav: pongity
<sbalneav> Whee hee
<sbalneav> hey, checkitout
<sbalneav> 1) added piccys
<sbalneav> 2) Added basic network concepts
<sbalneav> (from contribution)
<sbalneav> 3) Added backups
<sbalneav> 4) Fixed lots o' tags
<sbalneav> 5) ltsp-client-start
<sbalneav> etc
<LaserJock> you da MAN!
<sbalneav> Sending DCC file
<sbalneav> You'll have to put the piccys in the right place.
<sbalneav> I'm just sending you a .tgz of the handbook dir.
<sbalneav> After go-live, lets get me write access to the svn
<sbalneav> Get it yet?
<LaserJock> yeah
<alcros> hi everyone, has anyone ever had an installation error (edubuntu 6.10) saying that: "ltsp chroot failed", could you please point me in the rigth direction to solve this?
<jsgotangco> is that the ltsp handbook?
<LaserJock> jsgotangco: yeah
<sbalneav> Edubuntu handbook, which has lots of LTSP in it.
<LaserJock> jsgotangco: trying to get edubuntu-docs polished off before Feisty releases
<LaserJock> sbalneav: ok, so this is based on an updated feisty branch checkout, right?
<sbalneav> yepperdoodles
<sbalneav> The bookinfo never shows up anywhere
<sbalneav> btw
<sbalneav> i.e. authors and such
<LaserJock> in yelp?
<sbalneav> yeah.  Unless I'm not looking in the right place.
<jsgotangco> nice nice
<LaserJock> you're not looking in the right place :-)
<LaserJock> File-> About this Document or something to that effect
<LaserJock> jsgotangco: I got an About Edubuntu menu item in the System menu and the Handbook shows up in the frontpage of yelp if edubuntu-docs is installed
<sbalneav> Yer so smart
<jsgotangco> wow
<jsgotangco> shiny
<LaserJock> heh, well I didn't contribute anything to the actual content
<LaserJock> so the least I can do is some packaging stuff
<jsgotangco> i am guessing this is the thing i wrote like a year ago?
<ajmitch> LaserJock: and the least I can do is sit back in awe
<jsgotangco> hahaha
<ajmitch> s/least/most/ ;)
<LaserJock> awe?
<LaserJock> I think not
<LaserJock> awe would have been if I had finished your LDAP stuff
<LaserJock> :-)
<ajmitch> :P
<ajmitch> because we all know that I'll never get anywhere with it
<merriam> Why do we still have "edgy (6.10) is released ! grab it while its hot !" in the topic?
<LaserJock> cause it's the latest stable release?
<LaserJock> btw, that really sucked. Hard freeze. Been getting a fair amount of those on Feisty
<ajmitch> LaserJock: you've got a few days to get things finished for feisty
<LaserJock> just a few
<ajmitch> main freezes on thursday
<LaserJock> I still gotta see if I can get some translations
<LaserJock> sbalneav: wahoo, it even validates :-)
<sbalneav> Hey hey
<narutosan> LaserJock: Hello
<narutosan> LaserJock: hi!!
<rockprincess> good morning all!
<highvoltage> hello rockprincess and narutosan!!!
<highvoltage> (I hope I have enough exclamation marks there)
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<rockprincess> hello highvoltage :)
<narutosan> hello highvoltage
<kgoetz> hi rockprincess , highvoltage and all
<narutosan> hell
<narutosan> hello
<narutosan> !!:)
<kgoetz> hello :)
<narutosan> is somebody involved with summer of code ??
<freeflying> anyone has success case for using edubuntu in school? I need for presentation, thanks
<jsgotangco> hey pete burned out?
<Ind[y] > What are the bad points of enabling Universe?
<highvoltage> Ind[y] : 1. It's not supported by Canonical
<highvoltage> (that's about it)
<highvoltage> missed him :-/
<Yagisan> highvoltage, I'd have said "nothing"
<highvoltage> Yagisan: well, I don't think anyone actualle /cares/ whether it's supported by Canonical or not, so I tend to agree with you :)
<Yagisan> highvoltage, well - I have over 700MB of updates to download from it now - I suppose thats bad
<Yagisan> but then again - I just got internet back after having to move house
<freet15_> highvoltage: Hi
<highvoltage> hi freet15_
<freet15_> how are you doing
<jsgotangco> WAZZAAPPP
<jsgotangco> :)
<freet15_> ;)
<highvoltage> freet15_: doing good thanks, and you?
<highvoltage> 'sup jsgotangco!
* jsgotangco bows to the high and mighty Impi Linux CTO highvoltage
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: sorry to disapoint you, but I'm not currently high (or mighty)
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: every CTO needs a lackey
<highvoltage> what's a lackey?
<jsgotangco> a manservant!
<jsgotangco> heh
<jsgotangco> always pleases someone
<highvoltage> oooh, does this mean I can ask you to fetch me some Sprite Zero?
<jsgotangco> Sprite Zero is that  some kind of sugar free chemical thing?
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: yep
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: there is only one true drink for humans and that is green tea
<freet15_> highvoltage: still working ~~~ here is 9:09PM now...
<highvoltage> freet15_: ouch!
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: green tea is cool, we have a tea here called rooibos tea which is quite cool
<freet15_> ;)
<jsgotangco> red rooibos
<bddebian> Heya
<sbalneav> Morning all
<bddebian> Heya sbalneav
<highvoltage> hey sbalneav and bddebian
<bddebian> Hi highvoltage
<cliebow_> Scotto!
<sbalneav> Hey ho all
<LaserJock> morning all
<LaserJock> sorry I didn't go "away" last night ;-)
<LaserJock> ogra: did you get my email with a test edubuntu-docs .deb?
<LaserJock> sbalneav: pingy pingy
<highvoltage> edubuntugirl: tell cbx33 boo
<edubuntugirl> Righto, highvoltage!
<alcros> hello, has anyone had trouble installing edubuntu 6.10 with a message like: "ltsp chroot failed" ???
<sbalneav> LaserJock: Pong
<LaserJock> sbalneav: do you think you can get some TCM screenshots, Pete's having problems with his Feisty LTSP setup
<sbalneav> OK, I can set it up tonight.
<LaserJock> sbalneav: excellent
<sbalneav> I have to pop out at 7:00, but I should be home by 9:00 hopefully, so I'll have the stuff by 10:00 ish
<LaserJock> awesome
<ajmitch> hi
<LaserJock> hola ajmitch
<ajmitch> practicing before UDS? ;)
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> I'm trying to get my wife to help me
<LaserJock> first on the list is "Where is the bathroom?" :-)
<LaserJock> hmm, does Spain use euros?
<Burgwork> LaserJock: yes
<LaserJock> Burgwork: sweet, I can kinda remember the conversion there
<Burgwork> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurozone
#edubuntu 2007-04-04
<sbalneav> Evening all
<Burgundavia> hey sbalneav
<jsgotangco> hello
<Burgundavia> hey jsgotangco
<sbalneav> Bey Burgundavia
<merriam> <merriam> Why do we still have "edgy (6.10) is released ! grab it while its hot !" in the topic?  <LaserJock> cause it's the latest stable release?
<merriam> There's no way it can be described as "hot" now.
<ajmitch> it's still hot enough
<jsgotangco> 7.04 is not that hot yet since we have some critical release bugs
<sbalneav> merriam: The last thing we want is everybody grabbing Feisty thinking it's stable, and being sorely dissapointed :(
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: sadly, and there's a *lot* of work to be done on universe at least
<jsgotangco> for times like this, all we need is green eggs and ham
<merriam> sbalneav: so you're keen to communicate to teachers the fact that Edgy is stable and is the release to use now?
<sbalneav> Until feisty gets released, yes.
<jsgotangco> can it wait for a few weeks?
<jsgotangco> heh
<sbalneav> Once feisty gets released, then we'll tell people IT's stable :)
<merriam> I know some teachers very well.  I have already recommended Edubuntu.  I wouldn't want any of them to read the message "edgy (6.10) is released ! grab it while its hot !".
<merriam> It's not hot.  It's stable.  As for English teachers...
<bimberi> I think most people will allow some poetic licence
* Starting logfile irclogs/edubuntu.log
<sbalneav> It should also be noted that Seveas (who set the message) is German, I beleive, so some lattitude for foreign language must be allowed as well :)
<LaserJock> we could always change it if it's necessary
<LaserJock> we just set that when Edgy came out and I don't think anybody's changed it since it's the latest release
<sbalneav> Hey, LaserJock, just finished the snaps, naming them right now.
<sbalneav> Gimme a few minutes more.
<sbalneav> I don't have any ops for this channel anyway, so until someone with ops pops in...
<LaserJock> I don't know that you need ops to change the title
<bimberi> it's mode +t so ops is needed
<LaserJock> ah
<sbalneav> Yeah, just tried to change the one in #ltsp, no go without ops.
<sbalneav> heh, I've GOT ops in #ltsp, but I use it so rarely, I can never remember how to request it.
<sbalneav> I think the last time I needed op in #ltsp was, like, 4 years ago.
<sbalneav> LaserJock: files sending
<LaserJock> sbalneav: I was afk, can you try again
<LaserJock> oh wait, I'm getting them
<LaserJock> sbalneav: actually, I'm not getting them, sorry
<sbalneav> k hold on
<LaserJock> got it
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<narutosan> hiya
<highvoltage> fefeffefeffef
<cbx33> highvoltage: ???
<narutosan> cbx33: any update on GSOC
<cbx33> nope not yet
<narutosan> cbx33: may i know if  you have checked my application
<cbx33> I've seen a few
<cbx33> what is your name?
<cbx33> real name again?
<narutosan> My name is PRANAVA SWAROOP S
<cbx33> not sure i've checked that one yet
<narutosan> cbx33: can you please do it
<narutosan> can you please get me a review for it ?
<narutosan> cbx33: ??
<jsgotangco> :)
<narutosan> cbx33: hello
<cbx33> narutosan I will take a look hopefully later on todya
<edubuntugirl> cbx33: by the way, highvoltage told me to tell you 'boo' 15 hours, 46 minutes and 36 seconds ago (on Tue Apr  3 20:10:56 2007)
<cbx33> heheheh
<narutosan> cbx33: thank you
<ajmitch> hey cbx33
<cbx33> hi ajmitch
<highvoltage> hey ajmitch. I hear your name more and more here in the office :)
<ajmitch> highvoltage: worrying :)
<ajmitch> highvoltage: I suppose I'd better spend some quality time on this stuff over easter :)
<highvoltage> ajmitch: :)
<SiCk--> hey guys, wondering if anyone could help me a second with a problem im having... when my client boots, all is well, then i shut it down and start it again, and get /bin/sh: can't access tty: on the client , it happened for a few restarts, then the dhcp3-server just stopped responding... now i cant even do a /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart
<SiCk--> well, actually it just worked, took forever though..
<SiCk--> the dhcp3-server restart that is
<SiCk--> ah, nevermind, the dhcp still isnt responding on the client
<SiCk--> ugh
<narutosan> restart again
<highvoltage> ogra: ^^^ the report above, we seem to be getting it more and more frequently, do you perhaps know if it's a bug?
<narutosan> SiCk--: is it working now??
<cbx33> meeting?
<narutosan> ??
<highvoltage> cbx33: tonight
<cbx33> now i thought
<cbx33> that's that wubuntu-meeting says
<RichEd> cbx33: in 1 hour
<RichEd> or 45 mins
<cbx33> whaaa....oh yeh
<cbx33> damn clocks changed
<highvoltage> whoops, I had the time totally wrong
<cbx33> hehe
<narutosan> ok bye
<narutosan> probably i should leave
<narutosan> !!:)
<cliebow> SiCk--, just check to be sure you have some leases left...
<cliebow> ive seen in heavy experimenting all leases used
<SiCk--> sorry guys, had to go there a second
<SiCk--> how do i check the leases on a linux server?
<SiCk--> on the dhcp3 server?
<ogra> highvoltage, if its feisty its surely bug #100021
<ubotu> Malone bug 100021 in ltsp "[Feisty]  LTSP fails on multi-homed server due to network manager touching predefined static interfaces" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/100021
<SiCk--> god, now i'm having lovely problems again
<SiCk--> can't open file /usr/share/gdm/themes/Human/Human.xml , and it cant login, after it working fine a few boots ago
<SiCk--> nothing changed
<SiCk--> well, it logs in, but session lasts less than 10 seconds etc.
<RichEd> edubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 10 mins
<SiCk--> gonna try rebuilding the client again. muh
<RichEd> ===== edubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 2 mins =====
<SiCk--> anyone have any ideas why my client suddently cant load the gdm theme human ?
<sbalneav> Morning all
<highvoltage> hi sbalneav. you just missed most of the edubuntu meeting
<sbalneav> Oh, is there a meeting?
<sbalneav> Oh yeah, this is the early one.
<sbalneav> Still on?
<bddebian> Heya
<freet15> highvoltage: still here?
<cliebow_> anyone else using slapd in feisty?..My experience was no /var/run/slapd.args was created
<cliebow_> sudo apt-cache search ubuntu-restricted
<cliebow_> hell
<maccam94> hi RichEd
<cliebow_> anyone have a pkg name for java jre for feisty ppc?
<maccam94> cliebow_, you've tried searching synaptic or aptitude for java jre?
<cliebow_> apt idid
<maccam94> cliebow_, have you enabled the universe/restricted/multiverse repo's?
<cliebow_> yes.. Scottie just got me on the right road..lots of upgrades doing
<obiyoda> I am installing The beta version and it hangs on me at about 6% of the select and install software. Any Ideas about why this might be?
<sbalneav> obiyoda: Did you do a "check cd contents" boot up?  Maybe you've got a bad burn on the cd
<sbalneav> As well, might be worth running a ram test as well.
<obiyoda> I did a check on the cd and it passes. I can install just the basic command line mode but when i go back and install the server it just hangs.
<sbalneav> Hmmm, not sure what's causing that.  You're using the server install cd, you say?  The text based one?
<obiyoda> Yes the text based for the edubuntu server
<sbalneav> Wierd, as there's nothing GRAPHICAL that the installer's doing, so it's not a video card issue.
<sbalneav> Can you do a control-alt-f1 or f2 and get a shell up?  Or is it hard hung?
<obiyoda> No I can get to a shell
<obiyoda> and run commands. Just don't know what to look at
<sbalneav> Ah, ok, so it's not hard hung.  That's good, we can do some debugging then.
<sbalneav> in a shell, what are the last 5 lines of the output of "dmesg"
<sbalneav> Anything that looks like an error?
<obiyoda> the only error it is showing is end_request: I/O error, dev fd0 sector 0
<obiyoda> I am going to try some other things I think it may be a hardware problem as i am using an old box. Thanks for the help
<sbalneav> No problem, ping me if you need me
<obiyoda> will do thanks
<evilmercer> anyone know how to get thin clients to boot without using dhcp?
<sbalneav> Any reason why you can't use dhcp?
<evilmercer> yeah, we use a windows server for remote installation services that requires it to be a dhcp server as well
<evilmercer> I am using a neoware thin client
<sbalneav> You could put two nics in the Edubuntu server, and boot the thin clients off of the second nic, then you just limit the dhcp on the Edubuntu server to the second nic.
<evilmercer> that would still put two dhcp servers on my network
<sbalneav> No, you can limit the Edubuntu dhcp server to only answer on the nic you're going to hang the terminals off of
<sbalneav> So it won't respond on your "main" network.
<evilmercer> I dont have that option unfortunatly
<evilmercer> the problem is xserver wont allow connections that aren't dhcp clients as well
<sbalneav> What do you mean?
<evilmercer> If you boot to it by dhcp like normal it will work, but if you manualy tell it to connect to the server it wont allow the connection
<rbmf> How do you allow Xorg to listen for remote connections?
<rbmf> can edubuntu use xdmcp instead of ldm?
<LaserJock> I'm not positive, but I think perhaps not
<LaserJock> xdmcp is insecure as far as I know
<rbmf> How do I allow the X server to listen for remote connections with ldm then?
<sbalneav> rbmf: Actually it can listen to xdmcp
<sbalneav> Go to System -> Administration -> Login window
<sbalneav> Go to the remote tab, and enable XDMCP
<sbalneav> You'll have to restart gdm for it to pick up the setting.
<rbmf> sbalneav:  Thank you.
<LaserJock> sbalneav or ogra: pingy pingy
<sbalneav> LaserJock: ICMP ECHO REPLY
<LaserJock> sbalneav: I just realized that I don't think the Handbook mentions the 2nd CD anywhere
<sbalneav> Eeep
<sbalneav> crud
<LaserJock> like for standalone it says "
<LaserJock> You now have a fully-functional Edubuntu system!
<LaserJock> after installing via the 1st CD
<sbalneav> ok
<sbalneav> I'll have to do something about that.
<LaserJock> sbalneav: do you have time today for it?
<sbalneav> Do you need it RFN, or can it wait until say past 8:00 tonight?
<LaserJock> I just don't want people to grab the 1st cd, install it, and think "Where the heck did the edu software go? This distro sux"
<LaserJock> sbalneav: I think that'll work. I think I'm going to give ogra the final package to upload tonight
<sbalneav> OK, I'll get it in.   I have to take my son for a haircut at 6:30, should be home by 7:30, and a half an hour to write something up, and take some screen shots.
<sbalneav> Do we need to provide a link in the manual to the second cd?
<ajmitch> morning kids
<sbalneav> Hey ajmitch
<ajmitch> what's up?
<LaserJock> sbalneav: I don't think a link, just explain what it's called and what's on it
<LaserJock> sbalneav: I think for Feisty we just need something
<sbalneav> ok, I'll grab a screenshot of the package manager popup as well.
<sbalneav> yeah, I totally agree.
<LaserJock> sbalneav: btw, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/edubuntu-docs/+translations
<sbalneav> When does the doc team have the next meeting?
<LaserJock> whenever they decide to have one
<LaserJock> it's a pretty loose team
<sbalneav> You'll put me in for an svn account?
* sbalneav slides a 24 of beer as a bribe to LaserJock
<LaserJock> yeah, mdke just asked me to send an email to the list
<LaserJock> I just wanted to make sure I *actually* looked over your stuff before I did so
<LaserJock> as it's my butt on the line ;-)
<LaserJock> but I'm fully satisfied
<sbalneav> So, do I pass so far? :)
<LaserJock> yes, I'll write the email right now in fact, as I'll forget it otherwise
<sbalneav> ajmitch: so far, just dealing with some manual labour
<sbalneav> HAHAHAHA
<sbalneav> That's a doco joke
<LaserJock> lol
<sbalneav> I'm here all week, folks.  Don't forget to tip your waitress.
<ajmitch> sbalneav: right... :)
<LaserJock> sbalneav: you should have the CC in your mailbox
<sbalneav> Might take a bit to come in, we've got greylisting here at work.
<sbalneav> k, heading home, be back on later
<bodhi_zazen> Hello edubuntu
<bodhi_zazen> I am considering setting up an edubuntu cluster, first for myself, then perhaps for the local community (read school)
<bodhi_zazen> Can I test the system (server side) with the live CD ?
<bodhi_zazen> Or do I need to install to boot thin clients ?
<LaserJock> install
<LaserJock> I'm pretty sure anyway
<bodhi_zazen> LaserJock, Thanks
<LaserJock> I don't think the LiveCD has enough room for all the LTSP server stuff
<Burgwork> there was a plan to do that
<Burgwork> be nice to produce a live dbd
<Burgwork> dvd, rather
<LaserJock> yeah
<bodhi_zazen> So then the classroom server CD is the server install ?
<bodhi_zazen> What is the desktop cd for ?
<LaserJock> that's the LiveCD
<bodhi_zazen> Is the live cd what the thin clients look like ?
<bodhi_zazen> and what is the add-on Cd
<bodhi_zazen> I's sooo confused :(
<LaserJock> the add-on CD has all the educational software
<bodhi_zazen> *I'm
<LaserJock> sorry, we've made some changes for Feisty
<LaserJock> Desktop =  LiveCD
<LaserJock> Server = LTSP server and workstation (non-Live CD installs)
<LaserJock> Server-addon = educational software that can be installed after the base system is installed
<bodhi_zazen> Thanks for the clarification
<bodhi_zazen> I'll wait for Feisty and give it a spin
<bodhi_zazen> I've got the hardware
<LaserJock> generally you're going to want the server and server-addon CDs
<bodhi_zazen> I've got the children
<LaserJock> the desktop CD is cool for demoing and things like that
<bodhi_zazen> Which cd to set-up thin clients ?
<LaserJock> but I think it's pretty close to an Edubuntu branded Ubuntu Desktop CD
<LaserJock> well, thin clients themselve need no setup
<LaserJock> but the thin client server is on the server CD
<bodhi_zazen> That is the part that is new to me, booting the think clients
<LaserJock> well, if all goes well and you have a PXE boot thin client
<LaserJock> you install the server and then just turn on the thin client
<bodhi_zazen> Can I use old PC's as thin clients (I hope)
<LaserJock> generally
<LaserJock> you might find the Edubuntu Handbook helpful
<LaserJock> it's a bit "In Progress" but still has a lot of good stuff: http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/handbook/C/
<bodhi_zazen> That is my goal, to read that some in the next few weeks
<bodhi_zazen> Thanks for the link
<bodhi_zazen> At this point I guess I am in the "collect information" stage
#edubuntu 2007-04-05
<bodhi_zazen> Nice link
<nixternal> LaserJock: I thought you were hiding, I seen all of your commits but not you in the other chans...top secret style
<LaserJock> nixternal: trying to focus, that's all
<nixternal> focus young Jedi
<bodhi_zazen> LaserJock, Once again I am in your debt
<bodhi_zazen> Thanks for the information
<bodhi_zazen> If you are ever in Montana, I'll take you skiing :)
<sbalneav> Evening all
<LaserJock> hi sbalneav
<sbalneav> Hey laserjock
<sbalneav> grabbed the screenshots of the addon manager, now just dealing with the text.
<LaserJock> awesome
<LaserJock> did you ever get the CC of my email to ubuntu-doc?
<sbalneav> Yep, I did!
<sbalneav> Thanks muchly
<sbalneav> LaserJock: ping
<LaserJock> yeah
<sbalneav> k, one sec, DCC'ing
<sbalneav> Give it a looksee
<LaserJock> 2 pngs and workstation.xml ?
<sbalneav> yeppers
<ajmitch> hey sbalneav (again) :)
<sbalneav> Hey ajmitch
<LaserJock> sbalneav: hmm, does the server section talk about installing?
<sbalneav> No, the server section doesn't, in fact, even HAVE an installation section.  One will need to be written, but I think it's too big a job for right now.  We can make it a wiki page.
<LaserJock> sbalneav: ok, are you happy to declare the Feisty Edubuntu Handbook done?
<sbalneav> Finished? No.  Done for Feisty, yes.
<sbalneav> it's a HUGE quantum leap forward, and at least SOME useful info.
<sbalneav> We'll do much better for Goofy Gorilly
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> something to base on
<sbalneav> yeah
<LaserJock> I think it'll also be good to get more people involved
<LaserJock> we can point to something we've already started
<LaserJock> something that's already being shipped
<sbalneav> right.
<sbalneav> Before, we had nothing.  Now, we've got a framework to plug more work into.
<sbalneav> I'll, of course, keep plugging away at it.  Since LTSP is now based on Ubuntu, doco work I do here on the LTSP sections benefits everyone, so it's a win win win all ways around.
<LaserJock> yeah, once you get svn access you can work on trunk
<sbalneav> We need to get some info on some of the edu apps, as well as better descriptions of other processes.
<sbalneav> As well, there's a lot of info from mainline ubuntu docs we could leverage/bring in.  I think another year or so's work, and we might have the making of a small book on our hands.
<sbalneav> Which would be nice.
<Meshezabeel> heya, we use edubuntu in a k-12 school, in the community I work in we have quite a lot of addiction problems so we like to offer a more positive environment, i.e., we'd prefer to uninstall blackjack which is easy enough to do, but one thing I'm wondering, is there any way to take the cigar away from the Potato Guy game? The kids really love this game so I don't want to remove the whole game if we don't have to.
<sbalneav> Meshezabeel: Hm
<sbalneav> Umm, I'd have to look.  There may just be an image for the cigar, that can be substituted with a carrot, or something.
<sbalneav> Let me look.
<Meshezabeel> ok thanks :) there's also a voice clip that says "cigar" too
<sbalneav> yeah, just looked.  The clip's a separate file, but the picture's part of the application itself.
<sbalneav> Lemme look at the source, see how easy it would be to change....
<sbalneav> I suspect not impossible, but maybe out of reach for me.
<sbalneav> Meshezabeel: Where are you located?
<Meshezabeel> ok, thanks :)
<Meshezabeel> Canada
<sbalneav> heh, same here.  Provice?
<Meshezabeel> Saskatchewan
<Meshezabeel> you?
<sbalneav> I'm in Winnipeg.  I'm trying to get a couple of people here started on the Cree translation.
<Meshezabeel> cool, I'm actually on a Cree reserve
<sbalneav> Send me an email: sbalneav@legalaid.mb.ca
<Meshezabeel> we could probably do sound waves in the N dialect
<sbalneav> I doubt it could be officially fixed in time for feisty, doesn't mean I couldn't come up with an unofficial fix for you, and email you a .deb to install.
<sbalneav> actually, gimme one sec.
<Meshezabeel> sure
<LaserJock> hmm, that's a good point. I hadn't thought of that much
<sbalneav> I'm seeing if Riddel's in #ubuntu-devel
<sbalneav> I'm doing an apt-get source now.
<sbalneav> Meshezabeel: You're installing in english?
<sbalneav> Take a look in: /usr/share/apps/ktuberling/sounds/en
<sbalneav> You could use the sound recorder to replace "cigar" with something else.  Or better still, replace 'em all with cree.
<Meshezabeel> ok, yup, I see the sounds there
<Meshezabeel> yeah, if I replace them with Cree (n-dialect) would you be interested in them?
<sbalneav> Sure.  We could thow them into the mix when I get people working on a -cr translation.
<Meshezabeel> of course having a bunch of different dialects might make it too bloated?
<sbalneav> heh, we could easily handle multiple dialects, I should think.  Just a matter of presenting the right one.
<Meshezabeel> yes
<Meshezabeel> just sent you an e-mail so you have my addy
<LaserJock> sbalneav: did you have a updaterestart.png ?
<sbalneav> LaserJock: argh, no
<sbalneav> I haven't seen any patches that need a restart :(
<sbalneav> Meshezabeel: ah, ok /usr/share/apps/ktuberling/pics/potato-game.png
<sbalneav> Lemme see if I edit that image, if it fixes it....
<Meshezabeel> looks like there is a mask file there too that might make it tricky
<sbalneav> If you edit both the mask and the regular one, and simply white them both out, that will make it go away.
<sbalneav> replace the cigar.wav file with silence (or something else), and that's a quick and dirty fix to the problem.
<sbalneav> I'll file a bug with upstream KDE.  Like I say, probably won't get fixed in time for go-live, but this at least gets you by the short term problem.
<sbalneav> That seem ok?
<sbalneav> Can you edit them with the gimp?  Or do you want me to send you some "fixed" ones?
<sbalneav> Meshezabeel: Want me to send you the replacement png's?
<Meshezabeel> yeah, if you can send me that would be awesome
<sbalneav> Can you paste me your email?  At work we've got greylisting on the mail server, so it'll be a bit before it gets through, and I can mail you these right now.
<Meshezabeel> onatawahtaw@yahoo.ca
<sbalneav> Meshezabeel: sent
<LaserJock> wahoo, fixed up some '''
<LaserJock> redo the .pots
<Meshezabeel> sbalveav, thanks, it worked!
<sbalneav> Excellent.
<Meshezabeel> another quick question, is 7.04 beta out for edubuntu?
<LaserJock> yep
<Meshezabeel> ok, I'm dumb, I can't find it, can you tell me how to find it from edubuntu.org
<LaserJock> it's probably not on edubuntu.org
<Meshezabeel> ah, that would explain it :p
<LaserJock> http://releases.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/feisty/
<Meshezabeel> doi, thanks :)
<Meshezabeel> Well thanks again sbalneav and Laserjock!
<sbalneav> no problem!
<LaserJock> thanks for stopping by
<Meshezabeel> :) cya
<sbalneav> Another satisfied customer :)
<LaserJock> hope so
<nixternal> go LaserJock go!!!
* nixternal is a bum
<nixternal> I haven't done a thing all week, but that is good, I caught up with some studies
<LaserJock> ok
<LaserJock> I've got the edubuntu-docs package done
<LaserJock> I think this will be our string freeze
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> good job!
<sbalneav> \o/ for LaserJock
<LaserJock> alright, email sent to ogra to upload it
<LaserJock> phew!
<narutosan> Laser_away: hello
<highvoltage> hey willvdl. how have you been?
<willvdl> highvoltage, looooong story. but all good now
<willvdl> how are you doing? seems there are some changes?
<highvoltage> willvdl: indeed. it's going good.
<sbalneav> Morning all
<maccam94> RichEd, you around?
<narutosan> may I get any information on the summer of code
<bddebian> Heya
<LaserJock> good morning Edu Land
<Burgwork> hey LaserJock
<LaserJock> sweet, doc.ubuntu.com has the got the latest stuff already
<LaserJock> ogra: thanks for the upload :-)
<Burgwork> LaserJock: you any good at mass converstion of images from one format to another?
<LaserJock> Burgwork: well, I haven't done much of that, I'd just do convert+shell script
<LaserJock> Burgwork: how many and what formats?
<Burgwork> all the bloody book images, from png to tiff
<LaserJock> icky
<Burgwork> well, apparently last time it was no issue, this time it is
<Burgwork> ugh, that means I have to play with bash scripting and loops
<Burgwork> I hate both
<LaserJock> well, it'd be an easy shell script
<LaserJock> Burgwork: want me to do it for you?
<LaserJock> is that what you're getting at ;-)
<Burgwork> you can probably do it faster
<Burgwork> or I could waste more hours at work :)
#edubuntu 2007-04-06
<lns> Sup all
<lns> I'm in a bit of a bind here... I have a bunch of schools that want to migrate to Linux/LTSP/Edubuntu
<Burgwork> sounds good
<Burgwork> what is the issue?
<lns> I really want to use Ubuntu/Edubuntu, but there lacks a good user management tool for >20 users
<Burgwork> you can use openldap
<Burgwork> takes a bit to setup
<lns> what kind of admin tools are there for that?
<lns> The IT staff in the schools are all windows ppl
<Burgwork> there are a bunch of tools
<lns> they don't want commandline at all
<Burgwork> I use lat, personally
<lns> lat..ok
<lns> is it pretty useful for LTSP/Linux user environments?
<lns> I know a lot are just generic LDAP admin tools
<lns> it would be good to have one that is geared toward easy user/system admin
<lns> I know very little about LDAP
<Burgwork> it is a bit of a headache to setup
<Burgwork> doesn't do as much hand holding as AD
<lns> yea
<lns> The schools are leaning toward Novell/Suse enterprise
<lns> because of Zenworks
<lns> lat looks nice, though
<lns> pretty basic
<Burgwork> it does the job
<lns> I have the most expertise in Ubuntu/Edubuntu environments though, and PXE boot is something that really helps after everythign is set up, vs. having a thin client like Neoware that has a firmware-based OS on it, it's a bunch of useless stuff
<lns> another thing is a keyboarding program.. tuxtype/ktouch are very limited... are there any other linux native typing tutor programs out there?
<lns> I tried installing Typing Master but it craps out with a generic installation failure mssg
<Burgwork> I have no idea
<LaserJock> just put everybody in #ubuntu for a few hours
<LaserJock> ;-)
<DrX> anyone know why i can't mount a new ext3 volume?  (result = mount error:  "Unable to mount the volume" dmesg | tail > "VFS:  Can't find ext3 file system on dev sda6")
<Dante123> hi all.....if I was wanting to setup a server...would a Pentium III 850 mhz do a decent enough job?
<crimsun> depending on the amount of RAM, the CPU is plenty powerful
<LaserJock> Dante123: how many clients?
<Dante123> 4-5 likely
<Dante123> sorry..was in another window
<Kamping_Kaiser> cram it with ram and it should cope
<Dante123> what would be sufficient ram.....1gb
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh
<Kamping_Kaiser> depends how much openoffice use goes on ;)
<bddebian> heh
<Dante123> what about a 2.4 ghz celeron with 1 gb ram?
<Dante123> Celeron D....
<Kamping_Kaiser> for 5 clients? overkill :)
<Dante123> so pentium iii is okay?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh
<Kamping_Kaiser> i run 10-20 clients (depending on load) off a 3gig p4 with 2 gig of ram
<Dante123> I'm wanting to setup a little network at school......for my class.....
<Kamping_Kaiser> and its very rare i notice any server lag - its mostly network congestion
<Dante123> okay...thanks......
<sbalneav> Evening all
<Burgundavia> hey sbalneav
<Burgundavia> how goes work?
<Burgundavia> did you hear the good news out of Jorge?
<sbalneav> No?
<sbalneav> What's up?
<Burgundavia> apparently the prelim code for ltsp failover is shaping up
<sbalneav> Jorge Castro?
<Burgundavia> yep
<sbalneav> Who's writing it?
<Burgundavia> a student, the guy who is wrote desktop drapes
<sbalneav> And what, exactly, is this code doing?
<Burgundavia> I honestly have no idea
* sbalneav shrugs
<intengu> hi all
<LaserJock> hi
<intengu> any idea on how setup login profiles when using thin clients- want for example to have OpenOffice.org, Firefox, mount removable drive, no browsing filesystem
<sbalneav> intengu: You'd be wanting to look into Sabayon
<intengu> will Sabayon ensure that the profile for the clients is different to that of the server
<Burgundavia> intengu: yes, via the chroot
<intengu> Burgundavia: how will i do that not sure
<frandavid100> hello!
<stelis> Hi
<frandavid100> can you guys give me some help with the student control panel?
<frandavid100> I'm trying to practice with it for a while, already installed the server part
<frandavid100> but what do I have to do with the client computer?
<frandavid100> do I have to install something in it, run a command...?
<stelis> It just controls the system itself, and attached thin clients.
<stelis> (Edubuntu is a thin client system, by default).
<frandavid100> didn't know that
<stelis> Docs are a work in progress :)
<frandavid100> so, if I install thin-client-manager in my ubuntu install
<frandavid100> it will pick up any computers connected to the same network, with edubuntu installed?
<frandavid100> and take them as clients?
<stelis> I haven't used TCM, but I don't think so.
<stelis> Thin clients boot from the server, and are essentially just terminals.
<stelis> Basically you install Edubuntu classroom server on the server PC
<frandavid100> aha
<stelis> Then set the other machines to "network boot"
<stelis> PXE in Intel-speak
<frandavid100> hmmm
<stelis> Most PCs now support PXE out of the box
<frandavid100> from the bios, you mean?
<stelis> Yes
<frandavid100> I would have to try that
<stelis> Change the boot option from hard drive to LAN
<stelis> The OS on the hard drive remains unchanged
<frandavid100> so you don't really need anything installed in the clients, cool
<stelis> It's simply ignored
<stelis> Very, IMO :)
<frandavid100> sorry to ask dumb questions BTW, I'm just to all the thin client thing and it kinda beats me
<frandavid100> I'm new I mant
<stelis> It went out of fashion for a long while
<frandavid100> gonna check that old computers bios, doubt it will have PXE tho
<stelis> It may be listed as "Network" or "LAN" in the boot options
<stelis> Anything less than 6 years old has a good chance.
<frandavid100> boot sequence, right?
<stelis> Yes.
<frandavid100> no, that thing has only drive letters
<frandavid100> I'll have to try it out with a newer PC
<frandavid100> so, is there a webpage for the project or something?
<frandavid100> I'd like to see it in action, to see the screen viewer and stuff
<stelis> http://www.edubuntu.com/, but that's a little dated.
<stelis> TCM is fairly new, and hasn't been in a release yet.
<frandavid100> will be in feisty by default right?
<stelis> I think so, although it wasn't in Herd 4.
<stelis> I haven't had the time to check Herd 5.
<frandavid100> it looks really good
<frandavid100> oh, it says in Rosetta that it's not set up for translation
<frandavid100> and here I wanted to help translate it to Spanish
<stelis> Oh, probably not then, but I'm not a developer.
<stelis> FWIW, IRC mostly works runs on US time - there are more people around later.
<frandavid100> yeah you solved most of my doubts anyway
<frandavid100> thanks man, gotta go do some work ^^ thanks for your time!
<cliebow_> anyone got a link for feisty iso?
<cliebow_> #ubuntu+1
<obiyoda> I am having issues gettin dhcp to listen on the second network card. When I do an ifconfig I do not see the second network card is this normal? I just installed the beta system
<obiyoda> I wonder if my network card is bad. Thats what I get for using spare hardware ;) let me swap it out and see if that is the problem
<obiyoda> How would I go about getting the x11vnc to work with the thin client manger? Is this a simple process?
<obiyoda> I am currently running beta of feisty
<frandavid100> hi guys
<frandavid100> I have been playing with TCM for a while, noticed that the "user and system" icon looks a bit outdated
<frandavid100> so I made a new one from existing Tango icons: http://img160.imageshack.us/img160/1649/tcmur2.png
<frandavid100> just in case you could use one
<WaxyFresh> whats the diffrence in between edubuntu and ubuntu?besides the icons/edu. progrms?
<leprasmurf> hello all
<leprasmurf> trying to install dvd playback on my son's computer offline
<leprasmurf> can anyone point me in the right direction?
<LaserJock> generally you need to get libdvdcss2
<leprasmurf> I was reading a tutorial that said if you're using ubuntu 6.10 - Edgy Eft, then you need libdvdread3
<leprasmurf> but if libdvdcss would work, all the better
<stgraber> leprasmurf: try : sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<stgraber> once libdvdread3 installed, it'll download the required package to be able to read the DVD
<stgraber> then you should be able to read your dvd using any of the video players available
#edubuntu 2007-04-07
<leprasmurf> that's the problem, the computer is offline, I'm transferring files by thumbdrive
<LaserJock> leprasmurf: you should be able to see where that install-css.sh script get the file from
<leprasmurf> I don't have that file
<leprasmurf> I was able to find a debian package for libdvdread3, but totem doesn't seem to want to use it
<leprasmurf> so I tried to install mplayer, and I'm getting gmplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libmad.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<LaserJock> yeah, you need libmad0
<LaserJock> I think
<leprasmurf> how do I get it?
<LaserJock> what version of edubuntu? 6.10?
<leprasmurf> yes
<leprasmurf> but it's offline and I am transferring via thumbdrive
<kri1> elo
<kri1> how can i find info about my hardware configuration?
<kri1> is there such system option or do i need to download some software (name)
<kri> please help if you can it is important for me
<kri> to me
<LaserJock> what do you want exactly?
<LaserJock> to know what kind of hardware you have?
<kri> yes LaserJock
<kri> processor graphic card hard drive parameters
<kri> how can i obtain hardware info
<kri> or does not linux know it:
<LaserJock> well, try System -> Preferences -> Hardware Information
<kri> nixternal: are you there?
<krisu> this is my real name
<kriss> this is it
<kriss> or
<kri1> hmmm
<kri1> IP matters
* baphomet waiting for laserjock
<belzebub> this is my name
<belzebub> no
<belzebub> what is my name?
<belzebub> jak ja sie nazywam
* fish is talking
<groov1> nick grown
<groov1> :-)
<groovedreamer> such long word
<dreamer> what is my name
<HrqaXA80> welcome
<sbalneav> Evening all
<Burgundavia> hey sbalneav
<sbalneav> Hello Burgundavia
<sbalneav> Wow, I like F-spot a whole lot more now that I know the metadata's in sqlite3 format.
<sbalneav> Makes group-tagging pictures a lot easier with a sql update statement :)
<Burgundavia> heh
<WaxyFresh> im running dapper,none of my apt related software is working.could this be caused by me acidently installing a proxy or something?
<Burgundavia> what is the error message?'
<WaxyFresh> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates Release.gpg
<WaxyFresh>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<WaxyFresh> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release.gpg  Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<WaxyFresh> etc
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> what was teh last thing you were doing that related to networking?
<WaxyFresh> nothing for a while,i upgraded today
<WaxyFresh> but i updated my sources.list after the problem from source-o-matic
<WaxyFresh> this happed before and caused me to reinstall
<WaxyFresh> i had tor installed but i uninstalled it to make sure it wasent the problem
<Burgundavia> right, that looks like a dns resolution issue
<WaxyFresh> is there a way to check to see if im behind a proxy?
<Burgundavia> can you ping out?
<Burgundavia> try google and the archive
<WaxyFresh> can you give me a random ip to ping?
<Burgundavia> try www.google.com fist
<Burgundavia> frist
<WaxyFresh> \--- google.com ping statistics ---
<WaxyFresh> 11 packets transmitted, 11 received, 0% packet loss, time 10112ms
<WaxyFresh> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 81.264/83.198/85.608/1.125 ms
<WaxyFresh> cant find anything on google abouite how to tell if im behind a firewall/proxy
<sbalneav> Make sure you haven't defined a proxy in your /etc/apt/apt.conf, or apt.conf.d folders.
<WaxyFresh> sbalneav: where would that be in the folders?
<sbalneav> Dont know.  Do you have an apt.conf in /etc/apt ?
<sbalneav> Or just the apt.conf.d?
<WaxyFresh> just .d
<WaxyFresh> and a sources.list.d
<WaxyFresh> apt.conf.d*
<sbalneav> ok
<sbalneav> cd apt.conf.d
<sbalneav> and grep -i proxy *
<WaxyFresh> r00t@sleepless:/etc/apt/apt.conf.d$ grep -i proxy *
<WaxyFresh> r00t@sleepless:/etc/apt/apt.conf.d$
<WaxyFresh> nothing
<sbalneav> Where are you trying to do the upgrade from?  The command line, or the update tool?
<WaxyFresh> niether works,but the command line
<WaxyFresh> 00t@sleepless:/etc/apt/apt.conf.d$ sudo apt-get update
<WaxyFresh> Err http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security Release.gpg
<WaxyFresh>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<sbalneav> cd /etc/apt
<sbalneav> grep -r 4001 *
<WaxyFresh> nothing
<WaxyFresh>  										 											Proxy: 								 								 									 										No Proxy or Invisible Proxy Used
<WaxyFresh> from whatsmyip.org
<WaxyFresh> theres a lil more info on my problem at:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2414723#post2414723
<WaxyFresh> anyone ahve any ideas on where i should look for more info on my problem?
* WaxyFresh stabs his motherbored with a large salad fork...
<march> hi@all
<march>  I'm trying to write an article for our Wiki about schooltool. I've already installed Edubuntu in VirtualBox. Does there exist a Tutorial how this program can be used? I've already searched the www but I could only find rare informations.
<juliux> hi march
<march> hi juliux :)
<juliux> march, try to ask in #schooltool ;)
<march> i've already asked there but nobody replied :)
<march> juliux: have a nice weekend. Perhaps we'll meet on monday :) Frohe Ostern :D
<march> c you
<kenthomson> Namaste!
<kenthomson> HELP; I have Ubuntu 6.10 installed. And i want to netboot a Thin-Client via a cross-over Ethernet cable. Can you tell me the modules i will need to install to make my ubuntu system function like a edubuntu system?
<kenthomson> Anyone....?
<kenthomson> someone please help
<kenthomson> IS NO ONE HERE???
<kenthomson> You dissapoint me, greatly!
<frandavid100> hello!
<frandavid100> I'm trying to run ubuntu -not edubuntu- as a thin-client server, but I get a "no file" error when I boot the other computer
<frandavid100> is there something I need to install or run besides student-control-panel?
<frandavid100> someone there?
<knix_> hello all.  I recently lost sound.  Sound do i get it back?
<knix_> How do i get it back?*
<_dennis_> hi, i'm looking for a decent program to learn spanish, i tried kverbos, but is there a good program to learn vocabulary
#edubuntu 2007-04-08
<knix_> I have a major issue with my Thinkpad.  I was trying to suspend it and now my sound will not work, thoughts?
<LaserJock> I'd try #ubuntu, I have no idea really.
<knix_> I have been trying for a half and hour, ty anyway
<LaserJock> sometimes my toshiba loses sound when I come back from hibernation
<LaserJock> but I think it's  a hardware thing because it does the same thing in Windows
<knix_> im not sure how to get it back without reinstalling
<knix_> maybe i should just post in the forums
<LaserJock> knix_: yes, or perhaps file a bug
<knix_> kk, ty
<kenthomson> HELP; I have ubuntu 6.10 installed on BOX-A, i need to setup another computer BOX-B, such that it could netboot (PXE) from BOX-A, without needing any media of its own. I want to make BOX-B boot via LAN(Ethernet)(Cross-connection) from my main BOX. Could you tell me the packages that i would need to setup LTSP?
<kenthomson> Anyone willing to help?
<Burgundavia> http://edubuntu.org/GettingStarted
<kenthomson> Burgundavia, thats it?
<Burgundavia> kenthomson: that is the basics
<Burgundavia> for box-b, you will need either a nic that network boots or a boot disk
<Burgundavia> sorry, have to run now
<kenthomson> this channel is generally asleep, could someone please merge it with ubuntu or *buntu, to allow better response
<kenthomson> ;-(
<Burgundavia> hmm
<juliux> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> if (better responce needed); ask elseware; fi
<rockprincess> happy easter everyone! :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> happy easter rockprincess :)
<rockprincess> hello kamping_kaiser :) what are you up to?
<Kamping_Kaiser> rockprincess, watching the cricket scoreboard, feeling like stopping and just sleeping ( ;) ), and playing wesnoth
<rockprincess> Kamping_Kaiser: hahaa so do i, except for watching cricket and playing wesnoth :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> rockprincess, its 00:01 here, i dont think you have that excuse ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> mind you, i need to suck less if i want to get anyware with wesnoth
<rockprincess> Kamping_Kaiser: true, but I am always feeling kind of sleepy after lunch ;) damn habit!
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe. *that* i sympathise with :)
<rockprincess> kamping_kaiser: i'd like to call that power napping ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> rockprincess, i'm happy to call it sleep ;)
<juliux> happy easter
<juliux> has somebody tried to make the chroot system of the ltsp a littlebit smaller?
<juliux> an other question can this work ltspserver->wlan->wlantoethernet bridge->client?
<Kamping_Kaiser> juliux, if your wlan is fast enough, and your dhcp server/s allow the right options
<juliux> Kamping_Kaiser, i have a 54mbit wlan
<Kamping_Kaiser> should be easily fast enough for most stuff, as long as it runs at full speed
<juliux> cool
<juliux> Kamping_Kaiser, any ideas how i can make the ltsp chroot smaller? i only need a minimal system not all the X11 stuff
<Kamping_Kaiser> juliux, chroot shouldnt contain any x stuff at all
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, it contains a lot
<juliux> Kamping_Kaiser, the chroot is around 340MB
<Kamping_Kaiser> juliux, i was working on stripping down clients, but the aim wasnt to have them work after i striped them down. however, if you debfoster out everything short of ubuntu-minimal and ldm, you should be well on the way
<juliux> Kamping_Kaiser, thxs
<juliux> Kamping_Kaiser, i dont need ldm i only need a terminal;)
<juliux> Kamping_Kaiser, my idea is to create a small thinclient as musicbox, to deliver the music to my hifi system
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah, in that case strip it right down :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i was trying to get a minimal client booting as a gateway, didnt get it finished though.
<juliux> my first idea was to boot the thinclient via a usb stick but the bios can t boot from usb hdd
<terrestre> I receive the edubuntu dappper cd, and yesterday I tried to install but all the cd stop in the middle of the instalation
<HedgeMage> terrestre: did you do the "verify CD" option on boot to make sure it is not a damaged CD?
<terrestre> good question, the answer its no, I just change the cd every time
<HedgeMage> terrestre: when you boot up, make sure to do "verify cd" to make sure the CD is okay... if the CD passes that test, but still stops mid-install, come back and tell us exactly what step it was on when it froze, what hardware you have, and what error message(s) you got
<terrestre> ok
<terrestre> thanks HedgeMage
<terrestre> hi again, I did the check cd error
<HedgeMage> I'm sorry, are you saying that the CD had an error in it, or that it wasn't the CD and you are going to tell us the error message so we can try to help?
<terrestre> sorry for my english, well its said that its all ok, but im now checking for the other cd, because after the ckeck, and its said that all its ak something funny happend
<terrestre> sorry for my english, well its said that its all ok, but im now checking for the other cd, because after the ckeck, and its said that all its ak something funny happend
<terrestre> return a messaage that said "weir return 0" and start a loop saying cat:/proc/cmdline      rm unable to remove /lib/unifont.bgf read only file system
<terrestre> now the second edubuntu cd, its said its all ok and nothing bad happend, so now im trying to install that cd
<terrestre> ok, here is the thing
<terrestre> the installation stop exactly in 50% of "Building LTSP chroot"
<terrestre> and I was using the cd with perfect integrity
<terrestre> any idea?
<sbalneav> Morning all
<bonbonthejon> morning
<terrestre> I have a installation stop exactly in 50% of "Building LTSP chroot" and a cd perfect integrity
<terrestre> any idea
<sbalneav> It's probably not "stopped"
<sbalneav> It doesn't update the counter for a while.  Are you updating from CD or the network?
<terrestre> installatino crash actually
<terrestre> form a dapper cd
<sbalneav> Well,"crash" is different from stopped :)
<terrestre> a original
<sbalneav> What error message does it give?
<terrestre> jajaja now I now
<terrestre> none, just a black screen
<sbalneav> And how are you trying to build it?  What command are you using?
<sbalneav> Can you control-alt-F1 back to another vty?
<terrestre> no, just put the cd and go to the intalll optioy
<terrestre> mmm i dont tried that
<terrestre> let me see
<sbalneav> When it's installing the chroot, it can sometimes mess up the display.  It might not be chrashed.
<terrestre> thanks man
<terrestre> i feel like and idiot
<terrestre> jajaja I dont trie the ctrl+alt thing
<terrestre> my mistacke
<terrestre> nooo, wait
<terrestre> now the black screen
<terrestre> and no response from ctrl+alt F1....F8
<sbalneav> Hmm, so looks like something in the X detection might be messing things up.
<terrestre> all the cd give me the same black screen
<terrestre> thats a crash or a stop?
<terrestre> and no response of the pc
<sbalneav> What kind of video card is in the machine?
<terrestre> but de caps lock botton can be on off the light
<terrestre> intel, i910 its a toshiba laptop
<terrestre> so theres no video card :)
<terrestre> sorry for my english
<sbalneav> I think in the edgy version of edubuntu, they disabled the faulty X detection on the build of the chroot.  So you might have better luck with Edgy.  Apart from that, you might try starting the install in vesa mode.
<terrestre> theres still no live cd of edubuntu?
<terrestre> do you know were im have to change to vesa? or what command use?
<sbalneav> Can you try an edgy cd? Or is dapper all you have?
<terrestre> yeah just dapper, I request them and they arrive like a week
<sbalneav> Hm.
<terrestre> thats why I want to install, first time that I use edubuntu
<sbalneav> I'd have to look it up, hold on...
<terrestre> thanks
<sbalneav> When toy boot up, is there a "safe" graphics mode option on the menu?
<terrestre> let me boot
<terrestre> loading and
<terrestre> install a workstation that the second option
<terrestre> no, safe mode
<sbalneav> ok, try installing a workstation
<terrestre> o right
<sbalneav> Seeing as how it's the ltsp chroot that's failing.
<sbalneav> If you need it, you can always install it later
<sbalneav> Are you going to be booting thin clients off your laptop?
<terrestre> sorry i dont understand your question
<sbalneav> Edubuntu can boot diskless clients from it, like in a classroom.  Are you planning on doing that from your laptop?
<terrestre> ooh no right now
<terrestre> its for my personal use this laptop
<sbalneav> ok, then a workstation installation should be fine.
<terrestre> sbalneav, so, with one pc i can "give" edubuntu to other pc in a network?
<terrestre> or Im understand wrong?
<sbalneav> Yep.  You can boot multiple thin clients off of one edubuntu machine.
<sbalneav> http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/handbook/C/
<terrestre> that can be do it whit all ubuntu?
<terrestre> thanks
<sbalneav> This is for the most recent edubuntu (feisty), but most of the information should be the same.
<terrestre> maybe I gonna try feisty, too
<terrestre> but I dont have any cd right now
<sbalneav> You're in Chile?
<sbalneav> Going to FISL 8.0?
<sbalneav> In Brazil?
<terrestre> Cihle
<terrestre> Chile
<terrestre> thats my country
<sbalneav> Are you planning on attending FISL?
<terrestre> i dont even know what its that
<sbalneav> http://fisl.softwarelivre.org/8.0/www/
<terrestre> Feria Internacional software Libre
<sbalneav> I'll be there next week.
<terrestre> really?
<terrestre> where are you from?
<sbalneav> yep
<sbalneav> Canada
<sbalneav> Winnipeg, Manitoba, to be exact
<terrestre> do you travel?
<terrestre> sorry my english
<terrestre> canada ---> brasil ---> chile?
<sbalneav> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=winnipeg&layer=&ie=UTF8&z=12&ll=49.883575,-97.148666&spn=0.106405,0.317917&om=1&iwloc=addr
<terrestre> this pc its a slow to open web
<terrestre> so im now in the first link
<sbalneav> I'm flying from Canada to Brazil.  But lots of people from all over South America come to fisl.  Chile, Argentina, etc.
<terrestre> ooh
<terrestre> well im 27 years old but im still a student so i dont have the money to fly
<sbalneav> What are you studying?
<terrestre> techinical informatics
<sbalneav> Sounds great
<terrestre> but its stuff like put toguether a LAN and hardware stuff
<terrestre> but for some reason I start in linux for a year now
<terrestre> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=winnipeg&layer=&ie=UTF8&z=12&ll=49.883575,-97.148666&spn=0.106405,0.317917&om=1&iwloc=addr <----- heres my city, i dont know if you can see anything
<terrestre> all seems ok , so im still waiting
<sbalneav> That's still winnipeg :)
<terrestre> jajajaja
<terrestre> sorry
<sbalneav> You need to click in "link to ths page" :)
<terrestre> well my city call antofagasta
<terrestre> jaja i now, my fault
<terrestre> antofagasta, norht of chile
<terrestre> north
<sbalneav> Ah, coastal city
<terrestre> yeah
<sbalneav> Sunsets must be beautiful
<terrestre> yeah, and with 2 dyas of rain in the year
<terrestre> its  a sunny city
<terrestre> sbalneav, you know, all goes well and now the black screen
<terrestre> maybe I have to download a different version
<sbalneav> What does it do right before the black screen?
<sbalneav> lets try this
<sbalneav> Lets add the noacpi option
<sbalneav> see if that helps
<terrestre> ok, but how?
<terrestre> sorry for take out your time
<sbalneav> k, lets go to the boot screen
<sbalneav> and on "workstation installation", instead of hitting "enter", hit "e" to edit the boot parameters
<terrestre> aah ok
<terrestre> im rebooting
<terrestre> nothing happend with e
<terrestre> but I tried with F6
<terrestre> and a see de boot secuence
<terrestre> I see
<terrestre> Boot Options z ramdis-size=16384 root=/dev/ram rw quiet --
<terrestre> its that ok?
<sbalneav> ok, after "quiet", add:
<sbalneav> acpi=off
<sbalneav> so it should look like:
<sbalneav> ... rw quiet acpi=off --
<sbalneav> then do a "b" for boot
<sbalneav> lets see of that gets any farther
<terrestre> okidoki
<terrestre> here we go again
<terrestre> do you work whit computers?
<sbalneav> Yup
<sbalneav> I'm the sysadmin for Legal Aid Manitoba
<sbalneav> I'm also an LTSP developer
<sbalneav> And a contributor to Edubuntu :)
<terrestre> ooh that graet
<terrestre> thtas great
<terrestre> Legal Aid Manitoba exists to help people - individuals and groups - who need a lawyer but who cannot afford to pay for one
<terrestre> nice organization
<sbalneav> We try :)
<terrestre> do you a developter of LTSP haha just in the place that I have the problem
<terrestre> here wee go
<terrestre> configuring apt
<__Serge__> Hi
<terrestre> hi
<__Serge__> I'd like to make you a question...
<terrestre> go ahead
<__Serge__> Do u know how to install ubuntu? How can i install it in the "standard" way?
<__Serge__> it has a lot of options...
<__Serge__> i tryed, ut it didn't work very well... so i installed windows again...
<terrestre> what version of ubuntu?
<__Serge__> (hablas espaol?)
<terrestre> actually i dont spealk english
<terrestre> jajaja
<terrestre> go tu #kubuntu-es
<terrestre> to
<__Serge__> espera
<__Serge__> entonces hablemos espaool... : p
<__Serge__> la version es la 5.04
<merriam> Ubuntu has come a long way since 5.04.
<terrestre> es q aca no se puede
<terrestre> por eso te di la otra direccion
<__Serge__> ok.
<terrestre> yeah
<terrestre> ooh yeah
<terrestre> sbalneav, settinge lenaguage package
<sbalneav> getting farther?
<terrestre> now writing extended stat information, i dont know why every time try to connect to dhcp
<terrestre> i dont have dhcp, and i not activate
<merriam> __Serge__: I recommend waiting for the release of 7.04.
<__Serge__> i see...
<__Serge__> but when it will be launched?
<sbalneav> It always tries to set the IP address by dhcp
<merriam> probably the 19th.  http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28distribuci%C3%B3n_Linux%29#Lanzamientos
<terrestre> sbalneav, unpacking debs,
<terrestre> jojojo
<sbalneav> Good, seems that did tickhe tr
<sbalneav> Whoops, darned touchpad
<sbalneav> that did the trick
<terrestre> darned? haha i dont know that word
<sbalneav> Polite substitute for a swear word :)
<terrestre> oooh
<terrestre> jajajaja
<terrestre> unpaking openoffice, its loonk nice
<terrestre> jajajja
<terrestre> sbalneav, im give up
<terrestre> the black screen
<terrestre> so im go to download and install other day
<sbalneav> Hm
<sbalneav> Well, it got farther this time.
<terrestre> mmm im five 2 cd to some friends
<terrestre> give
<terrestre> im gonna ask them if them can install it
<sbalneav> You might want to check and see if there's any BIOS updates for your laptop
<terrestre> thats could help?
<sbalneav> This sort of random lockup is sometimes because of a buggy bios.
<terrestre> oooh
<terrestre> but kubuntu, ubuntu, its ok
<sbalneav> I had a motherboard that wouldn't install Ubuntu, a bios update fixed it.
<terrestre> thats no mean anything?
<sbalneav> Oh, Ubuntu installs?
<terrestre> yeah
<sbalneav> Oh, easy then.
<sbalneav> Install ubuntu
<sbalneav> Then:
<terrestre> its kubuntu installed
<sbalneav> apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<terrestre> actually im using it
<sbalneav> instant Edubuntu machine :)
<terrestre> jajjaja
<terrestre> yeah thats true
<terrestre> but that always give me library problem later
<sbalneav> But check the bios thing too.
<sbalneav> Shouldn't
<terrestre> ubuntu in server mode?
<terrestre> with no grapigh and then edubuntu
<terrestre> or better with gnome and then edubuntu?
<sbalneav> Stock Ubuntu (gnome), and then upgrade to Edubuntu would be a bit faster, I think
<terrestre> thanks
<terrestre> im really apreciate your pacience
<terrestre> jaja here my ubuntu edgy cd, now on feisty in kubuntu, here we go, edubuntu
<terrestre> sbalneav, now installing, now i go to launch, eat... just one more quiestion, its a good thing use the same swap for 2 dostros, in this case kubuntu feisty and edubuntu edgy or better a swap for each one
<sbalneav> Shouldn't matter.  Swap format hasn't changed for a long time.
<LaserJock> sbalneav: do you have an account on ubuntuforums.org?
<terrestre> some one tell me that if we are hibernating in kubuntu and then we reboot in to edubuntu , if we use the same swapp for both then were lost de hibernate
<sbalneav> LaserJock: Ummm, I think so, hold on, let me see if I can log in.
<sbalneav> yep I do
<sbalneav> terrestre: Ah, well, that may be
<sbalneav> I never hibernate.
<terrestre> jajaja
<terrestre> thats a good solution
<terrestre> bye bye
<sbalneav> cya
<LaserJock> sbalneav: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=404529
<sbalneav> Ah, ok
<sbalneav> I'll look into it.
<LaserJock> I don't have enough expertise there
<sbalneav> I don't think he's even got LTSP installed yet, from the look of it.
<sbalneav> I've pointed him at the install for that.
<LaserJock> yeah, I just don't know how installation of LTSP from Ubuntu is now
<__Serge__> Hi
<__Serge__> I have a question...
<Burgundavia> sbalneav: is there a good list of ltsp improvements in Feisty
<Burgundavia> ?
<sbalneav> Umm, I don't think anyone's written down a list.
<Burgundavia> hmm
<LaserJock> "It's just Better, Stupid" ?
<LaserJock> that kind of question comes up a lot
<LaserJock> people asking for a changelog
<LaserJock> seems like it'd be helpful to come up with some sort of easy way to generate one
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> well, there is tcm
<ajmitch> LaserJock: it's Release Note time! :)
<Burgundavia> we need good notes
#edubuntu 2008-03-31
<RichEd> hi guys & girls
<RichEd> quick bit of advice solicited ... i run firefox on edubuntu ... what's the best in your opinion "additional browser" to install
<RichEd> ( i want to have 2 gmail accounts open at the same time, and need another browser side-by-side with firefox )
<leecohen> I've been trying out Flock today and really like it so far (it's built on firefox code)
<RichEd> ahh ... good answer ... less modules to load and install & run is the sort of efficiency I am looking for
<RichEd> i'll see if there is a version for my old creaking dapper
<stgraber> RichEd: epiphany (package epiphany-browser) is also gecko based and supposed to be lightweight
<RichEd> stgraber & leecohen ... the boys in the (virtual office) suggested creating another firefox profile ... lemm try that 1st
<leecohen> that's actually a good idea
<leecohen> probably less memory intensive
<stgraber> RichEd: not sure you can start two profiles at the same time, last I tried it wasn't possible
<RichEd> stgraber: been told to try it out ... seems you can run two instances of firefox and not 1 parent with children
<RichEd> giving it a test
<mattyo> hey all - I am having a total nightmare with something (ltsp) I wonder if anyone could help out at all?
<RichEd> mattyo: ogra is the resident expert ... he seems to be offline right now (germany time)
<mattyo> ah yeah it is pretty late here too (London!)
<RichEd> check also in #ltsp ... that is the core of our ltsp and there are lots of stateside people there
<mattyo> Yeah am on there too cheers ;)
<RichEd> mattyo: i'll see your 11:51 and raise you a GMT +2
<RichEd> za :)
<mattyo> :) yeah - it's one of those annoying ones that keeps you up all night
<mattyo> +2 is way too early - especially as our clocks went forward by an hour
<stgraber> RichEd: oh, we are on the same timezone now :)
<RichEd> mattyo: well at least i am slogging away one some personal stuff ... giving me the sort of illusion of a partial real life
<mattyo> real life is not allowed
<RichEd> mattyo: upgrade ! it is in the new version
<stgraber> RichEd: you sure of that ?
<RichEd> yes ... it's a plug-in ...
<mattyo> the 8.04 one?
<RichEd> for some you are the bearer of the plug-in
<RichEd> for others the receptor
<mattyo> :)
<RichEd> if you look for an opposite group member it can be quite fun
<RichEd> but that is just the common usage, bearer to bearer and receptor to receptor can be linked as an optional
<RichEd> ;)
 * RichEd stops talking shite so he can finish and get to bed
<kgoetz> lol
<mattyo> so you reckon I should just dump this install and go straight to the beta?
<RichEd> ! yay ... got the personal pro-nouns right ... the /me normally clashes with my I sentiment
<RichEd> mattyo: the beta is experimental ... testing can be fun  !@
<RichEd> and my bang ! messed with ubotu
<RichEd> <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RichEd> most people should have a disclaimer like that ;)
<RichEd> present company excluded of course
<RichEd> hi mr goetz
<kgoetz> morning mister ed.
 * kgoetz discovers a bug in [gnome,edubuntu] and debates a bug report
 * RichEd speculates whether karl or the bug report will win the deate
<RichEd> *debate
<RichEd> ---------------------------------------------- <- that line indicates my end of brain & energy for today
<RichEd> just got 2 different gmail accounts running at once ...
<RichEd> my task for tonight
<RichEd> and hence call it quits
<RichEd> bye all
<mattyo> bye
<kgoetz> later mate
<kgoetz> hi all. why does edubuntu install every lang pack for gcompris?
<HedgeMage> bitch :P
<HedgeMage> oops, that was so the wrong window!
<HedgeMage> Sorry :(
<kgoetz> lol :p
<calimer> D;
<HedgeMage> how is everyonetonight?
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, I have installed Edubuntu from the CD that I had requested from the free shipping service. The problem is that I cannot see any educational package installed or even on the CD. What is the reason?
<bibstha> hello, im having a strange problem
<bibstha> im getting the ip from dhcp, but the kernel image is not loading
<bibstha> im sure the interfaces have proper ip address
<bibstha> how do i debug this?
<ogra_cmpc> are you sure there is no other dhcp server running in your network ?
<bibstha> its a nic <---> nic connection
<bibstha> and its getting ip address alright
<bibstha> how to check if tftp is running?
<ogra_cmpc> grep tftp /etc/inetd.conf && ps ax|grep inetd
<ogra_cmpc> copy paste that line ...
<bibstha> nothing
<ogra_cmpc> should return you two lines if al is ok
<ogra_cmpc> how did you install ?
<bibstha> on top of ubuntu desktop using ltsp-stand alone
<ogra_cmpc> the ltsp-server-standalone package is supposed to set up everything ... including tftp
<bibstha> yeah i did exactly according to wiki
<bibstha> 2000               stream  tcp            nowait  nobody /usr/sbin/tcpd /usr/sbin/nbdrootd /opt/ltsp/images/i386.img
<bibstha> this is what i have in /etc/inetd.conf
<ogra_cmpc> no line for tftp ?
<bibstha> and tftp demon isn't running? although i did sudo /etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa start, it responsed with nothing
<bibstha> no OK or fail
<bibstha> i did mistakenly install ltsp-server before i installed standalone
<ogra_cmpc> tftpd doesnt (and shouldnt) start from an initscript
<bibstha> oh
<ogra_cmpc> dpkg -l tftpd-hpa
<ogra_cmpc> is it installed?
<bibstha> its there i checked
<bibstha> ii  tftpd-hpa                     0.43-1.1ubuntu1               HPA's tftp server
<ogra_cmpc> thats quite strange then, did you modify anything to make it not start from inetd ?
<bibstha> humm, haven't touched inetd.conf file or anything
<bibstha> i presume installing lts-server messed up somewhere
<ogra_cmpc> installinf tftpd-hpa should add the line to inetd.conf
<bibstha> weird really, i did exactly same and it was ok in my friends pc
<bibstha> oh
<ogra_cmpc> ltsp-server doesnt change any system configs
<bibstha> should i dpkg-reconfigure?
<ogra_cmpc> ltsp-server-standalone has the dependencies though that pull in tftpd-hpa ...
<bibstha> do u have a ltsp-server? any idea what i should be having in /etc/inetd.conf
<bibstha> should the client reply to ping, after it got an ip?
<ogra_cmpc> well, you can try a dpkg-reconfigure tftpd-hpa ... make sure it starts from inetd
<bibstha> how to make sure it starts from inetd?
<ogra_cmpc> dpkg-reconfigure should have asked you
<bibstha> it did,
<bibstha> i said yes, may be i should wireshark the interface
<ogra_cmpc> if you said yes there should be an entry in the inetd.conf now
<bibstha> 2000               stream  tcp            nowait  nobody /usr/sbin/tcpd /usr/sbin/nbdrootd /opt/ltsp/images/i386.img
<bibstha> i think nbdrootd is what its supposed to run
<ogra_cmpc> nbdrootd serves the frootfs after the kernel was supplied by tftp
<ogra_cmpc> not intresting in that state
<bibstha> oh
<ogra_cmpc> you want a tftp line in your inetd.conf
<ogra_cmpc> if dpkg-reconfigure tftpd-hap didnt add that when you said yes to the debconf question it asks then there is something really broken
<bibstha> should i put one myself?
<bibstha> humm may be
<ogra_cmpc> *tftpd-hpa
<bibstha> ur right
<ogra_cmpc> do you have something like xinetd installed perhaps ? something that could break the inetd setup used by ubuntu
<bibstha> lemme check
<ogra_cmpc> or did you fiddle with any settings in the /etc/default dir manually that could cause this ?
<bibstha> nop
<bibstha> i've tftpd-hpa not tftp-hpa
<ogra_cmpc> you should have both
<ogra_cmpc> err, no, actually only tftpd-hpa, sorry
<bibstha> ogra_cmpc: so its tftp, i will see what to enter in /etc/inetd.conf
<bibstha> i didn't know inetd before, now it makes some sense
<bibstha> ogra_cmpc: really bothering, u have any idea what should be in /etc/inetd.conf?
<ogra_cmpc> well, something is wrong if your dpkg-reconfigure doesnt add it ...
<ogra_cmpc> are you sure you answered the question right ?
<ogra_cmpc> the line needs to be:
<ogra_cmpc> tftp           dgram   udp     wait    root  /usr/sbin/in.tftpd /usr/sbin/in.tftpd -s /var/lib/tftpboot
<ogra_cmpc> but you should really find out why its not added automatically
<bibstha> ogra_cmpc: hey thanks, the line helped real good :D
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello everyone! I have a question about Edubuntu. Is anyone here who can answer it?
<Muhammad_Saad> I had requested Edubuntu CD from free shipping service. Now after I have installed it, I cannot see any educational applications installed. I searched the CD but there is none of them there either. What is the reason?
<Muhammad_Saad> All the packages are the same as Ubuntu.
<MattyOv> Hi all. I am having an issue with LTSP and thin clients just hanging. Can anyone help at all?
<nixternal> you all see that Blackboard tried to patent e-learning?
<nixternal> rather, it was rejected..seems they already had the patent
<sonjag> I think I am once again going to be admonished by some, but oh well, here goes. I have edubuntu 7.04 serving a middle school. A while ago, my little junior hackers found a bunch of hacks using terminal (and published it to the LA teacher as a writing sample... fun little critters) so I removed their rights to use Terminal (for which a few of you let me know you thought that they should get to play with it. Sorry for the difference of opinion.) Now they fi
<sonjag> gured out that they can use Wanda the Fish to run vncviewer and they're hacking into each others accounts. If they run it enough times, they bring the servers to their knees and we all crash. I want to restrict their use of this now. Can someone tell me the application name or how to restrict its use?
<blue-frog_> sonjag: you might want to install and run pessulus
<blue-frog_> it will help you lock down features such as the fish :)
<blue-frog_> sonjag: you should use it along with sabayon by the way
<sonjag> blue-frog_, yes, I agree. It's on my list of things to learn.
<sonjag> blue-frog_, thanks. Yes, Sabayon is in there too. My issue right now is that Sabayon doesn't recognize my Active Directory  users which is how they log in. I'm hoping 7.10 fixes that.
<blue-frog_> sonjag: where are the profiles stored?
<blue-frog_> on the windows server?
<blue-frog_> forget what I said
<blue-frog_> I don't understand how edubuntu server interacts with active directory in fact. there are no users on the edubuntu server?
<blue-frog_> and so no /homr/users?
<johnny> there are users on the edubuntu server
<johnny> just not in the chroot
<sonjag> sorry for the delay... stepped away. When you use winbind to authenticate to an AD server, there are no local LDAP users which is what Sabayon sees. So I can assign everyone to a single group (I think). I've meant to do more homework on this. I heard a guy talk about it a while back, but couldn't get it working. I'll see if I can connect up with him again. I believe he uses Sabayon and Pessalus, and AD for authentication.
<sonjag> BTW, edubuntu uses a combination of winbind and PAM to authenticate to AD. There are some issues with SID/GID assignments, especially in larger networks.
<jimcooncat_> I'd like to know what happens on a small ltsp setup with a long term power outage. When all the systems come back up, do light clients hang because the DHCP server isn't ready yet? How do you deal with this?
#edubuntu 2008-04-01
<JordanC> Hey there folks :)
<JordanC> Yo ludoRA
<Muhammad_Saad> How do I make a font package so that my friends can easily install them without the need to be told all the details?
<johnny> can't you just drop it in fonts:// in nautilus? or does that still work these days?
<kgoetz> should still work
<Muhammad_Saad> I thought that it would be easier for friends with little knowledge of Linux.
<kgoetz> eaiser then dropping files in a directory?
<Muhammad_Saad> :-[
<Muhammad_Saad> I mean, they will just double-click the package and the fonts will be installed system-wide.
<Muhammad_Saad> Useful for those who are addicted to windows. :)
<kgoetz> s/windows/insecurity
<Muhammad_Saad> :-D
<Muhammad_Saad> Why does the CD I requested from free shipping service does not seem to include any educational applications?
<Muhammad_Saad> I have been asking this question again and again and again but I have never got an answer. :-( What is wrong?
<johnny> i've never actually used an edubuntu cd
<johnny> i'm here for the thin client discussion
<johnny> haven't gotten to edu apps yet
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, I was disconnected just after I asked my question. Did someone answer it after I was disconnected?
<Muhammad_Saad> It seems like nobody is here... :-(
<even> anyone uses sabayon and/or pessulus with xfce?!
<ogra_cmpc_> xfce doesnt use gconf ....
<even> ogra_cmpc_: i try kiosk mode, but i dont know how configure the desktop to apply to all users
<ogra_cmpc_> sabayon modifies gnome and nautilus settings, it wont gain you much with xfce ...
<ogra_cmpc_> pessulus is a gconf lockdown editor, xfce doesnt use gconf
<even> ogra_cmpc_: so, what i do to customize xfce desktop to all users?
<ogra_cmpc_> no idea, i'm no xfce user, i guess #xubuntu could answer that
<even> thanks
#edubuntu 2008-04-02
<johnny_> hi, anybody here worked with openoffice.org and using twinview or xinerama?
<johnny_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/181819
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181819 in openoffice.org "SlideShow displays on 2 screens in dual-head system" [Undecided,New]
<johnny_> i see that bug there
<johnny_> is there a way around using sun's binaries?
<d_rwin> stray error while compiling c prog help ; problem with keyboard layout (double quote)
<praktora>  i am trying to install the latest ubuntu and i am getting this error Loading hardware drivers...error receiving uevent message: No buffer space available  can anyone help ?
<johnny> try in #ubuntu
<johnny> anybody here used a presentation remote with ubuntu?
<johnny> i must be missing something in xorg.conf
<LaserJock> what do you mean by remote?
<johnny> uhmm.. a lil box with buttons :)
<johnny> that you hold in your hands
<LaserJock> johnny: I know, but I'm trying to figure out what kind, etc.
<LaserJock> my remote works fine without doing anything ... at all
<LaserJock> which of course isn't any help to you
<johnny> LaserJock, but do you have an xorg.conf ?
<johnny> i had to write one manually to set up gutsy to do multi monitor with a projector the way i wanted
<LaserJock> I do have an xorg.conf
<ogra_cmpc> does anyne feel the urgent need for a meeting ? (20:00 UTC was scheduled today if im not wrong (fridge seems broken))
<LaserJock> as far as I know that had nothing to do with my remote
<LaserJock> ogra_cmpc: I don't know that we need a meeting per se
<LaserJock> is RichEd around?
<ogra_cmpc> no idea, havent seen him today
<ogra_cmpc> and i'm pretty tired, my first meeting usually starts at 6:00 UTC now so if there is nothing pressing ....
<LaserJock> I do want to get https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/Documentation/HardyRequirements fixed up
<LaserJock> that would probably be the only item I'd put forward
<LaserJock> ogra_cmpc: did you need to change the seeds with the tuxpaint changes?
<ogra_cmpc> handbook isnt installe danymore, right ?
<LaserJock> yep
<LaserJock> so it's just getting down what we need to write before release
<ogra_cmpc> npe, the packages were all listed already
<LaserJock> ah, k
<johnny> the device worked before i made my own xorg.conf :)
<ogra_cmpc> should be fine
<johnny> what driver does it use?
<LaserJock> I saw that tuxpaint and tuxpaint-data was, I didn't know about tuxpaint-stamps-default
<LaserJock> johnny: I have no idea, it just works so I didn't mess with it ;-)
<ogra_cmpc> yeah, i'm likely responsible fr the install doc
<johnny> i'm having trouble finding info :(
<ogra_cmpc> the skeletn i wrote seems to be successfully used already
<LaserJock> ogra_cmpc: nixternal (I think) and I were thinking of trying to get a wiki/html version of the handbook up
<ogra_cmpc> our users are clever enough to search the wiki \o/
<LaserJock> on www.edubuntu.org
<ogra_cmpc> yeah
<ogra_cmpc> bu there is no real pressue to do that on release day
<LaserJock> yeah, as long as we have the content and it's organized wiki and/or www.edubuntu.org should work well
<LaserJock> I think we really only need 2 thing on release day
<LaserJock> 1) install docs, you got that covered I think
<LaserJock> 2) changes from Gutsy/Feisty. basically good release notes
<ogra_cmpc> well, its only a skeleton yet
<LaserJock> k
<ogra_cmpc> needs screenshots and some flesh
<ogra_cmpc> and generally the advice about rebuilding the chroot on upgrades
<LaserJock> right
<ogra_cmpc> (for ltsp servers)
 * ogra_cmpc prays to the gods of diskspace that this classmate install suceeds
#edubuntu 2008-04-03
<jbrefort> any chance to have abiword-2.6.0 in Hardy?
<ogra_cmpc> jbrefort, i think there was a bug asking for an update
<ogra_cmpc> look at launchpad
<jbrefort> thx
<cliebow> any one know a fix if system hangs at "starting system message bus?
<Neo5967> !seen Gabona
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen gabona - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<justme_> can anyone point me in the direction of some LTSP/edubuntu documentation on setting up an edubuntu server from scratch using 8.04?
<ogra_cmpc> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/HardyClassroomServer
<ogra_cmpc> (WIP)
<justme_> bah, so I just burned a bunch of time by downloading & installing 8.04 server, and then trying to setup ltsp by installing the ltsp-server-standalone? :P
<justme_> have to go download alternate now.. :/
<justme_> I had also tryed F4 on the boot menu, but it only had "NORMAL" with the server instal
<justme_> install* cd
<ogra_cmpc> well, server was a bad idea indeed, you need a desktop installed to use ltsp
<justme_> even the server side ?
<justme_> or rather, you mean including the server side of the equation?
<ogra_cmpc> only the server side :)
<ogra_cmpc> your think clients only run a minimal OS, everything thats needed to make the HW work plus X and a login manager ...
<ogra_cmpc> the display manager logs you in to a desktop session on the server
<justme_> let me ask this: would be be better (is there an easy way..), that since I don't actually need edubuntu per say, I just need an LTSP server for application development, that going the 8.04-server version and adding the ltsp bits to it?
<justme_> would *it be better
<ogra_cmpc> do you need a desktop or only shells ?
<justme_> I was trying to use the edubuntu setup since it sounded like a quick and easy way to get an LTSP setup and running out of the box (from the 7.10 CD's anyway)
<justme_> gui's.. for such things as quanta
<ogra_cmpc> right, that exact implemetation was moved to the alternate CD
<ogra_cmpc> so you are not forced to use edubuntu
<justme_> well, I don't mind using edubuntu.. its really just ltsp aimed @ education and includes some default applications, is it not?
<justme_> some default educational applications
<ogra_cmpc> well, with hardy its an educational addon cd
<ogra_cmpc> the ltsp technology moved to ubuntu
<ogra_cmpc> where it makes more sense
<justme_> so they are moving LTSP to ubuntu for some reasons which include the benefit of having a "ubuntu ltsp" server for other projects available, instead of defaulting to an "ubuntu educational ltsp" from the get go
<justme_> makes sense.. just sucks in terms of lack of (easily found?) documentation on the subject so far
<ogra_cmpc> not all educational institutions want to use a desktop thats rather set up for 8-16yo
<justme_> I wasted a bit of time earlier googling and found nothing, and finally decided to get onto IRC.. but not all people will get onto IRC, and I was trying to avoid it because generally I can find what I need on the web
<justme_> thats also a good point... re: the setup for 8-16's
<ogra_cmpc> ubuntu in education is more than that, universities want to use a standard ubuntu themed desktop for example ...
<bart1105> good day!
<LaserJock> justme_: well, we haven't even release 8.04 so the lack of documentaton isn't surprising
<LaserJock> *released
<lns> Does anyone know when/if OOo 2.4 will be released/backported for Gutsy?
<justme_> considering it is 3 weeks from release, I think having documentation ready for early adopters is an added benefit, it also precludes the fact that more people can beta test
<justme_> precludes = wrong word, but you get what I mean
<justme_> no idea lns... one could always build from 8.04 sources?
<LaserJock> justme_: well sure, but most of our testers already know how to install 8.04
<LaserJock> we'll have documentation as soon as we can
<justme_> "most of our testers" ... hehe
<lns> justme_, I'm sure.. was just curious, I didn't want to jump to Hardy right off the bat.. i had really bad experiences doing that from Dapper -> Feisty
<justme_> how does one expect new testers to come on board? :p
<justme_> lns: I have high hopes for hardy, being an LTS release.. the same as dapper
<LaserJock> justme_: not exactly sure, show up here, email edubuntu-devel, stuff like that
<LaserJock> lns: Dapper->Feisty is not a supported upgrade
<lns> justme_, i agree - but having 6 sites with ~200 users/ea, it would be baaad to try and jump right on the bandwagon without testing first ;)
<lns> LaserJock, i know =) but there were things in feisty i really wanted
<lns> and i was naive
<LaserJock> Dapper -> Hardy will hopefully be smooth sailing ;-)
<ogra_cmpc> justme_, ltsp in hardy has still a good bunch of bugs i plan to clean out on the weekend
<justme_> lns: I wasn't implying you do jump without testing ;) there's no such thing as a bad plan to pre-test something
<justme_> LaserJock: I think it is asking alot to go from a 2yr old platform to a bleeding edge platform without problems... (with an O/S)
<lns> sooo..nobody knows about OOo 2.4 huh? =p
<lns> i'll jump on #ubuntu
<justme_> you just can't expect everything to work when many things are version dependent like custom coding that will break when you upgrade your mysql versions or apache versions, etc
<LaserJock> lns: what is your question exactly?
<justme_> he was wondering if OOO 2.4 will be backported to gutsy
<LaserJock> justme_: yes, but that's why we do upgrade testing
<lns> LaserJock, OOo 2.4 has the pixmap fix for LTSP - i wanted to know if it was in the todo list for gutsy to have it backported into the repos or for us to "just upgrade to hardy"..
<LaserJock> well, but is he looking for a PPA or -backports or?
<justme_> but no amount of upgrade testing can account for version differences of a program itself
<LaserJock> I kinda doubt it'll be in official repos, it's a real beast
<lns> oh ok
<lns> thanks =)
<LaserJock> justme_: of course not, I was just saying that Dapper -> Hardy upgrades are official supported
<justme_> yea
<lns> I don't plan on upgrading from Hardy at all until the next LTS =)
<LaserJock> where as Dapper -> (anything but Edgy) is not
<lns> of course the new 'candy' always tempts me
<johnny> soo OOo 2.4 with pixmap fix is in hardy?
<johnny> ogra_cmpc, any specific bugs i should know about?
<johnny> ones that aren't a regression from gutsy
<lns> johnny, check out http://www.openoffice.org/issues/show_bug.cgi?id=85321
<ubotu> OpenOffice.org bug 85321 in gsl "OOo caches large pixmaps to X server, crashing the X server." [Defect,Closed: fixed]
<lns> thaks ubotu =p
<johnny> i'm asking if it's in hardy
<lns> 2.4 is in hardy, yes afaik
<johnny> the fixed version :)
<lns> hopefully.. =) Haven't verified it myself but that's what the devs say
<lns> now onto more important bugs..like why frozen-bubble crashes on thin clients =p
#edubuntu 2008-04-04
<justme_> ogra_cmpc / LaserJock: once the LTSP is installed, to make it into an edubuntu LTSP, you would still continue on and install the edubuntu addon CD... ON the server, correct?
<justme_> and then as for clients machines, the method would be to install the regular ubuntu desktop (or using alternate I imagine would work), and then once in the gui, use the addon CD on the client?
<justme_> err.. nevermind, heh.. clients are dhcp/pxe boots ;p
<lns> justme_, afaik you don't need the CD per-se, just install edubuntu packages (don't recall which ones specifically) to turn ubuntu-ltsp into edubuntu (just depends on lots of edu apps & theme type things)
<LaserJock> edubuntu-desktop
<LaserJock> lns: ^^
<lns> LaserJock, ty =)
<lns> haven't done that in a while
<LaserJock> you can also do edubuntu-desktop-kde if you have a bent that way
<pygi> LaserJock, !
<pygi> hey :)
<justme_> oke.. I've run the installer off the alternate CD to install the LTSP server, but having issues near the end of the installation:
<justme_> its trying to build the LTSP root, and keeps failing (even after I remove the /opt/ltsp/i386 folder so it can try again)
<justme_> reading the last couple lines of the syslog, it says something about getting unexpected data at the end of /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/Proxy:2:
<justme_> I checked that folder, and there is no files with proxy in their name, or as text inside any of the files in there, there is however:
<justme_> /etc/apt/apt.conf that has a single line in it, and its my local proxy that I put in during the early part of the installation
<boog> have you tried a complete fresh install?
<justme_> this is a fresh install
<boog> so you connect thru a proxy server?
<justme_> the first install died on 2% of configuring en-language-base or something, this is the 2nd one now
<justme_> I do to increase speeds when doing repetitive things, yes
<justme_> so I'm assuming i've found a bug :(
<justme_> I tried removing the single line (its the only line in the file) in the /etc/apt/apt.conf file, and deleted the i386 folder, and re-ran creation, but it still failed with the same error
<boog> I have never configured edubuntu to use a proxy server.
<justme_> I was hoping it was an easy fix and I wasn't going to have to go through the whole process again because one part of the process took forever because it downloaded part of openoffice during the installation.. I guess because there was a newer version, and either my inet is acting up (slow), or the servers are slow
<justme_> and it took a long time at 90% of the installation where it simply said "please wait" .. with nothing else on the screen, but thankfully I have a little patience and knowledge,
<justme_> and went and looked on another terminal and noticed that there was still network traffic on the ethernet interface, and then checked the syslog, and it showed that it was downloading some files
<boog> could you install it without the proxy server just to know you have it working, or is that out of the question
<justme_> its not out of the question, its just another hour away from finishing if it downloads those openoffice updates during the installation again
<boog> I understand.  Can someone else here offer some advice?
<justme_> and I am kind of short on time tonight, I had set a deadline for myself of 6pm.. and its already 7pm :p
<justme_> my evening is quickly running away
<justme_> how does one run the ltsp root creation after installation? .. because maybe I can finish the install (it looks like just grub is left to go), and then
<justme_> run the updates and maybe these updates will fix the issue.. but I would need to be able to create the ltsp root after running all the updates
<justme_> with a little googling, is this what i'd be wanting to use after running the updates? ltsp-update-image
<LaserJock> probably
<ToddEDM> is there a hardy beta of edubuntu?
<LaserJock> yes
<ToddEDM> where could i download it from?
<LaserJock> http://releases.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/hardy/
<ToddEDM> addon cd?
<LaserJock> yeah
<ToddEDM> can this just be installed to a blank HDD?
<LaserJock> ToddEDM: are you after an LTSP server?
<ToddEDM> no
<LaserJock> no
<ToddEDM> ok
<LaserJock> you need an Ubuntu system first
<ToddEDM> ok
<justme_> ToddEDM, I just made a blog post about this: http://gumptravels.blogspot.com/2008/04/installing-ubuntu-804-ltsp-or-edubuntu.html
<justme_> a few hours ago
<justme_> i was looking for the same info :)
<ToddEDM> ok cool, i will have a read
<ToddEDM> so can edubuntu run in kiosk mode... im setting it up for a 6 year old
<ToddEDM> i dont want him to mess with anything else
<LaserJock> you can try pesselus and sabayon to lock down the machine
<justme_> ToddEDM: I just realized you were just looking for edubuntu desktop, not the server.. my bad
<justme_> the blogpost is only about the server side of things
<justme_> as LaserJock said, you simply need a running hardy installation and then get the addon CD
<justme_> a running desktop installation that is... with gui :)
<justme_> you can also try just installing the edubuntu-desktop or edubuntu-desktop-kde meta packages which will install their respective counterparts of edubuntu for gnome or kde
<justme_> if you didn't want to download and burn the addon CD
<generalsnus> heyas
<generalsnus> i can get thin clients to boot from edubuntu server out of the box, but how can i get workstations installed with edubuntu to authenticate against the server?
<ogra_cmpc> justme____, could you file a bug about the proxy issue you had during install and attach /var/log/installer/syslog as well as /var/log/ltsp-image-build.log ?
 * highvoltage waves hello from the middle east
 * kgoetz waves hello to highvoltage 
<ogra_cmpc> highvoltage, how much in the middle of this east thing are you ?
 * RichEd puts a tea towel on his head and throws a brick at highvoltage ...
<RichEd> bahrein ? is that the .br extension
<RichEd> .bh
<RichEd> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<RichEd> .bh is the Internet country code top-level domain (ccTLD) for Bahrain. It is administered by BATELCO.
<RichEd> ^ jonathan2 (n=jonathan@as74-1-ip5-181.access.batelco.com.bh
<ogra_cmpc> .br would be brazil ... but there you have to go a lot more eastern to get to it ... thats hardkly the middle
<RichEd> sorry .br was a typo ... .bh is correct
<ogra_cmpc> yeah
<highvoltage> ogra_cmpc: I'm in Bahrain, quite north of it, I think
<highvoltage> RichEd: yep, .bh :)
<RichEd> highvoltage: i guessing that the womenfolk in .bh dress quite differently to their counterparts in .br ... despite a similar beach weather
<ogra_cmpc> RichEd, did your zsync work btw ?
<ogra_cmpc> seems amitk has massive problems getting his img updated
<highvoltage> RichEd: well, we were at a party last night where a lot of lebanese and arabic girls were wearing close to nothing :)
<RichEd> ogra ... no ... it was a mess ... trying again today & tomorrow
<RichEd> power & adsl been bouncing this week ... which brings up a question ...
<RichEd> if i lose my connection, do i reissue the zsync command, and will it resume or start over?
<ogra_cmpc> RichEd, but the zsync command generally worked for you ?
<RichEd> ogra_cmpc: it looked like it ... but none of the checksums matched :(
<ogra_cmpc> indeed, if  you resumed that might happen
<ogra_cmpc> i'm just trying to help amit
<ogra_cmpc> who doesnt seem to get zsync to even start the download
<ogra_cmpc> if i use his command it starts fine here showing a progressbar made of #'s and an ETA
<ogra_cmpc> do you remember seeing something like that ?
<RichEd> yep ... 2 action sections if i remember
 * ogra_cmpc thinks the classmate image will be very buggy ... nobody apart from kevin does actual tests
<RichEd> a checking process ...
<RichEd> then the actual get ... with % and ETA and ##### ...
<ogra_cmpc> ... anhd thrusday the time for normal bugfixes is over ... bugs that i dont see personally wont be fixed
<RichEd> i would love to test ... and replace the image i have that hangs randomly at the time of most annoyances
<ogra_cmpc> RichEd, well, i know you have probs, but we gave out 20 cmpcs or so ... apart from kevin i didnt get any general testing ... mvo and asac tested their apps only (firefox, gnome-app-install) and are both to busy to force them into general testing
<ogra_cmpc> but anyway i dont have any high hope to get more feedback over the weekend
<RichEd> i've got an 8 year old and 6 year old testing crew lined up ... on school hols ... lots of time and ideas on how to break it
<ogra_cmpc> LaserJock, do you happen to be around ?
<RichEd> ogra_cmpc: heard about this ? just in from Gerry
<RichEd> http://www.stuermer.ch/blog/promising-times-for-ubuntu.html
<RichEd> stgraber: you aware of that ^ 9000 Ubuntu machines in geneva schools
<ogra_cmpc> nice
<ogra_cmpc> RichEd, extremadura (spain) installs 4000 debian ltsp servers this year (they just flew vagrant in to help them set this up)
<pygi> yea. extramadura is amazing ogra_cmpc
<pygi> I had a chance to talk with a folk that was setting this up
<highvoltage> wow.
<RichEd> ogra_cmpc: any idea why debian vs ubuntu ... is debian still considered "barer & more stable" than the user geared ubuntu ?
<RichEd> i'm talkin about perception, not reality :)
<pygi> highvoltage, what is it? :)
<pygi> RichEd, because ubuntu still hasn't proven itself as a server platform? :)
<highvoltage> pygi: wow @ extremadura, I think it's cool what they are doing, didn't know about it before.
<highvoltage> pygi: strange that they're not using ubuntu though.
<pygi> highvoltage, isnt Guadalinex based on ubuntu these days?
 * pygi thinks it is
<LaserJock> ogra_cmpc: I'm just "lurking"
<achandrashekar>  Hi all. I have a dual ltsp setup with ldap/ltsp on one box and ldapclient/ltsp on the other. all other clients receive dhcpoffer by either server. Anyhow...when adding ldap accounts on the master...it takes an inordinate time in shell before i get the next prompt..as well some accounts take at least 3 mins to login in. Any ideas where the probmen may be? I looked at resolv.conf and hosts file and that part appea
<achandrashekar> rs to
<achandrashekar>   be correct...so not sure? Any help would be great.
<kgoetz> what takes a long time, for users to login for for slapd to create the user?
<achandrashekar> kgoetz: both
<achandrashekar> kgoetz: i guess its a two part problem..so hence..maybe focus on ldap auth issue?
<kgoetz> odd. user creeation should be almost instantanious (especially if its a small directory)
<achandrashekar> yeah... here is a problem though that may be associated with it
<kgoetz> are clients on the ldap server logging in ok?
<achandrashekar> Some idiot (not me)..had plugged in alot of clients to a powerstrip that caused a power failure earlier in the week. On the master server....i  couldnt get it to boot up and had to use fsck to fix inodes.
<achandrashekar> So..that is the start of the problem
<achandrashekar> i thinks
<achandrashekar> ;)
<achandrashekar> So im not sure if the powerfailure affected the ldap database?
<kgoetz> potentially yes
<kgoetz> if it was in use at the time especially
 * kgoetz shudders at the description of the servers location
<achandrashekar> yeah...that was Unusually and unfortunately connected to same strip as other clients
<achandrashekar> pretty f'ing ridiculous
<achandrashekar> never hire a trucker to do admin work
<achandrashekar> I was pissed off to say the least
<achandrashekar> anyhow...
<kgoetz> i'd belive that
<achandrashekar> took a long time for me to learn how to get the setup all working at first
<achandrashekar> and the guy who simply had to hook it all up did a really crappy job
<achandrashekar> okay enough bitching..sorry
<achandrashekar> I need to know "how" to check the integrity of that database
<achandrashekar> the ldap that is..
<achandrashekar> any ideas??
<kgoetz> not off the top of my head. sorry. at work our server hasnt gon down yet
<kgoetz> (thank heavens for that)
<achandrashekar> hmm..maybe a question for the ltsp guys??
<kgoetz> i'd say so.
<offload> hello.  Does edubuntu have packages installed that keep the desktop wallpaper and things like this from being changed?
<kgoetz> not sure if it does by defaut, but you can intall some
<offload> kgoetz, know of any?
<kgoetz> offload: sabayon
<offload> kgoetz, isn't that a gentoo distro?
<kgoetz> offload: try 'apt-cache show gentoo' and 'apt-cache show sabayon' :)
<offload> well you can understand my confusion with a distro called Sabyon Linux.  Gentoo / KDE super graphical distro
<offload> Xnest ?  hmmm I gots some readin to do ;)
<kgoetz> :)
<kgoetz> if you have questions when your reading feel free to ask
<offload> Test installing it on this machine now
<kgoetz> gl
<offload> kgoetz, installed fine but there's no documentation that I see on http://live.gnome.org/Sabayon about it's use and having a tough time finding anythign on google.
<kgoetz> offload: check in /usr/share/doc/sabayon/ for documentation
<offload> kgoetz, nada
<offload> readme is usless and there's nothing else really
<kgoetz> offload: hm.
<kgoetz> what ubuntu release are you running?
<stgraber> RichEd: Hi, about the geneva schools Linux deployment, I wasn't aware of that but just saw a post on our mailinglist (ubuntu-ch). That's great news
<achandrashekar> offload: run gconf-editor and it's under /desktop/gnome/background and then just right-click on the key for picture filename and click "Set as Mandatory"
<offload> achandrashekar, awesome thanks
<achandrashekar> yep
<achandrashekar> been down that road too.
<supreme> hi all
<supreme> somebody please can recommend a good edubuntu/ltsp server hardware, long time probed, guaranteed?
<kgoetz> supreme: not sure i follow you
<supreme> sorry, english isn't my main language, but, i'll tell you the situation
<supreme> now Im able to buy a new server for a classroom working with edubuntu and 25 thin clients
<supreme> i must to know which hardware will be 100% supported by edubuntu working as terminal server
<kgoetz> avoid nVIDIA  chipsets and your well on teh way IMO
<supreme> i was having problems with intel chipsets,,
<kgoetz> thats supprising. which chipsets?
<supreme> i havent exact model, but it's for p4, sata, 1 gigabit, no sound plugs
<justme____> unfortunately I think video cards in general are rather piss poor for support from all 3 major manufacturers, intel, nvidia, and ati.. one rule of thumb to follow, is to avoid the newest hardware, since it is lacking the most support, as linux dev's haven't had time to debug and reverse engineer the newest ones
<justme____> realistically, a video card can be swapped, if you run into problems, or a new video card installed to replace the onboard video.. so I wouldn't worry much about that.. just hope that you get a working/supported one, and if not, replace it
<supreme> i don't mind video cards, since it will work as a terminal server
<justme____> yeah, but with edubuntu, you need a gui installed, so that becomes an issue :)
<kgoetz> its a server, you dont need a video card ;)
<justme____> I imagine there may be some edubuntu servers running without guis, where admins have finished the client gui setups, and then removed/disabled the local gui.. but I couldn't really say
<supreme> the graphics are working ok
<kgoetz> theres at least one *g*
<supreme> the problem is that thin clients restart session :/
<supreme> i use another pc and clients works ok, so connectivity hardware is ok
<kgoetz> thats a client side issue. what are the clients running?
<supreme> i dont think could be client issue, since i change server and everything works ok (same switch, same clients, same edubuntu 7.10)
<supreme> the clientes are eboxes, no hd
<supreme> *clients
<kgoetz> hm.
#edubuntu 2008-04-05
<thewarden> Hi. I'm new to ubuntu but not linux/unix. I'm trying to figure out how to store files in a central location on the same machine for all people to use.
<johnny> that's always a good question.. one not resolved
<thewarden> I created the directory /usr/podcasts but when I use gPodder it will not let me use that folder. I chmo'd 777 to the directory.
<thewarden> how can I do this ?
<johnny>  i usually put stuff like that in /usr/local
<johnny>  /usr/local/shared or /shared
<johnny> or something
<thewarden> oh yeah that is a good idea, however your saying I can't do this?
<johnny> you should change the owner of the folder
<johnny> all your users who are going to use that folder should be in whatever group you want
<thewarden> oh what group is that or do I need to create one?
<thewarden> oh I chmoded the  podcasts directory but forgot about changing the group, so this is why?
<johnny> you prolly need to create one
<thewarden> argh, gotta be the group issue as I gave permissions but still get an error trying to get gPodder to use that directory.
<johnny> and then add your users to it
<johnny> and then, logout for your current user
<thewarden> okay, is there a gui in Ubuntu to do this or all terminal work?
<johnny> for adding groups?
<johnny> there is a gui
<johnny> altho i personally never use it :)
<thewarden> really ?
<johnny> it's in adminstration
<johnny> i'm not logged into my ubuntu box.. but it's users & groups or something
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> I use it all the time
<thewarden> ahh I forgot about that, thanks.
<thewarden> mm could I just use the users group ?
<johnny> think so
<thewarden> okay, so I  still need to logout then log back in for the changes to take affect?
<johnny> yes
<johnny> for your own user
<thewarden> this whole gui thing is taking me for a spin.. use to always being in the terminal. Mainly used OpenBSD for the most of my experience.
<thewarden> okay
<johnny> well you can do the terminal thing if you want :)
<johnny> i always do
<johnny> but i have used the gui things a few times
<johnny> just so i could point people to them
<LaserJock> I like guis when they work
<thewarden> agreed LaserJack
<thewarden> okay I have 755 and root:users now on the directory called podcasts.
<thewarden> I'll try logging out now and see if this works. Thanks for the help!
<thewarden> Hi. Okay I created a directory /usr/local/share/podcasts. chown root:users and chmod 755 on the directory. Added myself and other users to the users group.
<thewarden> then logged out of the account and re-logged back in. Still I get an error from gPodder saying "Error Moving Downloads" to this shared directory I'm trying to setup.
<thewarden> what else can there be that I could be doing wrong here?? This shouldn't be hard.
<LaserJock> thewarden: is it writable by the users group?
<thewarden> LaserJock: ahh ops no. for now I chmod 777 on the directory. closed gPodder and loaded it again. Still get the "Error Moving Downloads".
<LaserJock> wierd
<thewarden> geez what could be the problem here.... done this many times on other OSs no problem.
<thewarden> maybe its the application
<LaserJock> so what is the output of /usr/local/share/podcasts and groups
<thewarden> output, what do you mean? you want to see /etc/groups?
<LaserJock> no, you can just type groups
<LaserJock> tells you what groups you belong to
<LaserJock> just making sure everthing is consistent
<thewarden> thewarden adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev users scanner fuse lpadmin admin netdev powerdev
<thewarden> drwxrwxrwx  2 root users 4096 2008-04-05 12:53 podcasts
<LaserJock> sure looks write
<LaserJock> looks like maybe a gPodder problem
<LaserJock> heh, *right
<thewarden> argh... and I liked that application as Miro is to bloated for my liking. Mmmmm
<thewarden> anyone have a suggestion of a aggregater to get podcasts?
<thewarden> must handle video and audio
<thewarden> yup its gPodder I would say. as I just downloaded a podcast to /usr/local/share/podcasts with Miro and it worked fine. Maybe try one more thing with gPodder to toast all my settings to start fresh and try once more.
<LaserJock> yeah, it seems like it would be odd for gPodder to do that
<thewarden> where is gpodder settings kept? I don't see a gpodder directory in ~. just a location for downloads.
<LaserJock> would it possibly be in .gnome2/ ?
<thewarden> ahhh found it ~/.config/.gpodder
 * thewarden crosses his fingers
<thewarden> nope same issue I get "Error Moving Downloads". Funny thing is I don't have anything downloaded anymore.
<thewarden> oh well no gPodder for now.
<LaserJock> thewarden: you might file a bug report if you have time
<thewarden> LaserJock: sure thing, where do I go?
<LaserJock> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gpodder/+filebug
<LaserJock> gotta run some errands, bbl
<thewarden> ok thanks
#edubuntu 2008-04-06
<amirman84> hi, everyone, i'm new to ubuntu and linux in general. i'm really digging this ubuntu 8.04 beta (except for no flash video) but i was wondering if edubuntu is good for a 2 1/2 year old?
<amirman84> also is there anything that i can use to get him into learning the basics of programming when he gets a little older?
<amirman84> i'm installing the gcompiz educational suite right now, tux paint, and kletters just to see if there's anything that can get his attention enough to really master using the mouse and keyboard
<amirman84> but thats on ubuntu, i guess what i'm really wondering is how different is edubuntu from ubuntu other than the preinstalled packages and security stuff i'm guessing that is used for people who want to use it in schools
<johnny> it's not much different
<johnny> it will be an addon cd in the future, instead of a seperate release
<amirman84> too bad, i see a real niche to be filled, an OS for young kids.
<amirman84> 2,3,4 year olds
<LaserJock> amirman84: Edubuntu has been used for children that young
<LaserJock> it doesn't really matter whether you have Ubuntu or Edubuntu installed, but you can get more kid-friendly look from the Edubuntu artwork
<LaserJock> and you have a disk that has educational software on it
<amirman84> well, thanks
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, I am having trouble with gnome-ppp. Is there any dial-up user here who can help me?
<Muhammad_Saad> I am having this error while connecting: "WvDial<Err>: Connected, but carrier signal lost!  Retrying..."
<Muhammad_Saad> The strange thing is that I can connect to the internet using the Network Manager applet but cannot connect using gnome-ppp.
<Muhammad_Saad> Does anyone know what is causing the problem?
<Muhammad_Saad> Can someone at least tell me where else should I ask for help?
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, Can someone here help me with gnome-ppp?
<keb> typo on page http://www.edubuntu.org/community   "Edubuntu Chile: The Edubuntu France team."
<bimberi> keb: Thanks. You can file that bug here - https://bugs.launchpad.net/edubuntu-website/+filebug
<keb> ok
<styx27> good day everyone
<keb> gday
<styx27> i'm a noob... please bare with me...
<keb> "bare"?
<HedgeMage> I think styx27 means "bear"
<styx27> sorry... it's 4am here.. i just woke up...
<HedgeMage> np :)
<styx27> ii meant bear
<blue-frog> 4am could be bare
<styx27> well, anyway i  have been asked to invest in a small private/nonprofit school (preschool and elementary) in my area and i was thinking of seting up a little computer lab with edubuntu
<styx27> can i download the cookbook or handbook?
<styx27> is there a encyclopedia for edubuntu?
<blue-frog> edubuntu.org would be a good start I presume
<blue-frog> dowwnloading and installing edubuntu would be self explanatory
<keb> yep, get a live cd and try it :D
<styx27> blue-frog: i was thinking more of documentation for the educational softwares that it comes with to help the teachers familiarize
<blue-frog> styx27: what are they using as of now?
<styx27> blue-frog: none, just regular textbooks,
<blue-frog> is there a computer available overthere already or do you have a laptop?
<styx27> there is no coputers there yet.. i will be getting the pc's from my friend who used to own an internet cafe
<styx27> computers
<blue-frog> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/HowToCookEdubuntu/Chapters
<blue-frog> styx27: anyway if they have nothing right now, it will be as if they are entering the cavern of Ali Baba
<styx27> i don't really quite understand what you're saying...
<blue-frog> styx27: it comes loaded with educational softwares and you can install many more of them
<styx27> blue-frog: that's what i want so that atleast i can help get the quality of education to get higher. i would need a sort of manual that explains how to use/make the most out of the eduacational softwares that come with it. and i need it to be viewable locally becasue the school does not have an internet connection and cound not yet justify the cost of getting one
<blue-frog> styx27: do you have a laptop?
<styx27> i have one
<styx27> it's running unbunut 7.1 at the moment
<blue-frog> oh well then you already have all you need to present them something
<blue-frog> install edubuntu
<blue-frog> in virtualbox for example
#edubuntu 2009-03-30
<Svenstaro> Is it true what alkisg said?
<rockroach> Hi, can someone please tell me if it's okay to setup edubuntu on top of a kubuntu install?
<whatch> Tux Type does not show up in the applications menu for users.  I have found a start icon in /users/games.  How do I get this start icon into all users applications/education menu?
<Ahmuck> rockroach: it's ok
<Ahmuck> rockroach: what r ur concerns?
<Ahmuck> has edubuntu applied for GSOC ?
<Ahmuck> there is some program that will allow one to chain togather snapshots into a movie.  i've forgotten what it was.  does anyown know ?
<ogra> canonical and ubuntu did pull back from SoC  ...
<ogra> so i dont think anyone is up for doing SoC stuff for edubuntu
<rockroach> Ahmuck: Thanks, just wanted to be sure. :-)
<Ahmuck> ech.  edubuntu could have used GSOC
<Ahmuck> as well as ubuntu-ltsp
#edubuntu 2009-03-31
<mcsean> greetings -- anyone have a favorite reference to a scholarly article on linux or open source in education? need to inspire my students with some good articles/papers.
<faustino3333> I have a problem with italc
<faustino3333> i can't save the computers so that when i restart italc don't have to start add computers again
<Toresson> Hi guys!
<Toresson> and girls, if there's anyone feeling that way.
<cyclops> Hi all, if a cluster is booted from tftp & nfs, I know i can't have swap over nfs, but what if I have a local HD.? When specifying swap in fstab, how would each node react ? Must they have exactly the same size hd? or just the same swap size?
<Memfis> evening all, I'm sucessfully running ltsp on xubuntu however I'm having problems getting local usb devices to show up. I'm following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebugLocalDev however am getting stuck on obtaining a text console on the ltsp client. I have set a root passwd in the ltsp chroot. Can anyone advise?
<Memfis> I've asked in ltsp, everyone seams asleep :)
#edubuntu 2009-04-01
<Samper> hey folks...
<Samper> I am working with a group that is considering moving some school mahcines over to linux.
<Samper> one question was if there is a way to run the following software http://www.jumpstart.com on ubuntu.....
<Samper> either nativelyor through something like WINE, Cross over Linux, etc etc....
<Samper> also, if there are comprable somparisons in the open source world they can try.
<Nubae> Samper: there is a wine apps compatability database somewhere
<Nubae> I'd take a look at that and search for the program
<Nubae> there is an adventure game called egoboo in Ubuntu which looks similar in style, but its more role playing based
<Nubae> there are sure to be some other similar SDL based games
<Nubae> but jumpstart seems to work fine under wine
<Nubae> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=6371
<Nubae> its at platinum level, which means it will run without any problems
<Samper> nubae: great, thanks for the heads up... wine is straight forward enough to use...
<Samper> I would love to learn more about the other SDL games... (acronym for?)
<Samper> simple direcmedia layer (SDL)?
<Samper> ﻿simple directmedia layer (SDL)? (http://www.libsdl.org/)
<Samper> dnloading egoboo now.
<Samper> can anyone offer up any recomendations for good interactive educational games for gr 2-4?
<mattva01> quick question, what is the preferred client management tool for ltsp in jaunty(teachertool,italc?)
<alkisg> italc
<Samper> looking for sites with good recommendations for effective educational games...
<Samper> Linux based of course.
<Samper> cheers
<Lns> Samper: wanna elaborate a bit? Have you looked at edubuntu.org ? That's kinda what we do... ;)
#edubuntu 2009-04-02
<n1kLe> anyone?:]
<n1kLe> :(
<Sampe2> lns: I have checked out the edubuntu site a bit.. mainly from a systems point of view, not an educational point of view.
<Sampe2> I have a edubuntu server with four thin clients (having some issues)...
<Sampe2> I was looking for help in matching open source educational software solutions to pre-existing closed source solutions some groups might be using.
<loginhelp> Good evening to all. I just installed an ltsp server and am having problems with a thin client. It boots from the nic, gets to the login screen then it waits and goes blank.
<loginhelp> i dunno what i just did right now but i was able to go into the shell and login from there. It says the password is incorrect. Is the ltsp user list different from the one entered into the users manager in ubuntu?
<ogra> there are no users on the thin client
<ogra> so you cant log in on the console
<ogra> check the ~/.xsession-errors file for the user you try with on the server
<ogra> seems something prevents your desktop on the server from starting
<fc_> REMAILLE ???
<bittin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Meeting/2009/20090402  if somone cares
#edubuntu 2009-04-03
<nothingman> hi, all
<nothingman> wondering who's got sugar on ltsp going
<nothingman> besides nubae, of course
<dejai> Hello
<loginhelp> can anyone help on getting thinclients to authenticate to the server, pls?
#edubuntu 2009-04-05
<Te_Gek> Hi
<Te_Gek> Looking for someone who could help me with a probably simple problem.
<Te_Gek> But I'm a newbie to linux... Anyone?
#edubuntu 2010-04-05
<mhall119> Vala is the new Gnome language, right?
<bencrisford> i cant find the edubuntu-docs package for lucid :/
 * bencrisford is a bit concerned about the amount of errors in the edubuntu-docs translations
<mhall119> highvoltage: are you around today?
<mhall119> highvoltage: stgraber: I still need a MOTU to review my packages, can you help?
<bencrisford> highvoltage: i was working checking out an old edubuntu-docs bug today and i found a worrying amount of bugs in the about-edubuntu.xml files
<bencrisford> the us translation if fine, but all of the others speak about jaunty rather than lucid..
<bencrisford> if you like i can fix the ones i can see, upload them to my lp and then propose a merge?
<Ahmuck> i know the ip address of the server and would like to connect to it via a vbox.  any suggestions?
<Ahmuck> gpxe ?
<Ahmuck> however i'm not sure how to set this up.
<Ahmuck> i'm also trying to work out a issue with rosetta stone.  rosetta stone networked edition requires windows?  I'd wondered if i could run it under wine.  If not, in a vbox with an icon on the client that launches the windows detached.  anybody using this setup?
<HedgeMage> Ahmuck: AFAIK all versions of Rosetta Stone require Win.  However, I'm the Community Advocate for Rosetta Stone under Crossover Linux -- so I can help you get it up and running when I'm not @ work.
<HedgeMage> Ahmuck: I have no idea if it'll work in wine or not -- the patches to Crossover for RS are new-ish.
<Ahmuck> Not all.  They are in the winedb
<Ahmuck> i'll checkout crossover
<HedgeMage> Yes, if they run on Wine they require Win -- Wine (which ironically stands for Wine Is Not an Emulator) is a Windoze emulator.
<HedgeMage> Crossover is the commercial version of Wine.
<HedgeMage> They used to be the same product, then they were forked, now they are back together again -- it's like a little software soap opera ;)
<HedgeMage> Ahmuck: Anyhow, I have to get back to work.  If you need help ping me in a few hours.
<Ahmuck> crossover is 69.99 per seat or 489.xx.  Windows Server 2008 is 659.00.  about 150.00 difference.  I'm wondering if i could solve everything by booting up Windows vbox windows within the client.
<Ahmuck> i'll check back with you later today
<bencrisford> highvoltage: ive fixed a bug in gbrainy
<bencrisford> do i subscribe the ubuntu sponsors?  or edubuntu developers?  or what?
 * Lns really doesn't like the direction ubuntu is going in... :( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue187
<Lns> Shuttleworth decides to keep buttons on the left amidst a 20-80% vote to keep it on the right
<Lns> I feel like they really dislike making LTS releases and all they want to do is keep changing how things work
<Lns> someone give me some moral support here!
<Lns> It's like a release comes out, then the "leads" never talk about it again and focus on the next version only. There's no love for people who need consistency.
<alkisg> Yeah that logout applet thing was already too tiring (it's been changed 4-5 times in the last years), and now the buttons... they shouldn't change such basic stuff without very good reason
<alkisg> There are a lot of books out there that describe the buttons on the right, moving them to the left causes problems to teaching
<alkisg> But as for talking about LTS releases, well, once they're out, they're old news, noone likes hearing about old news...
<Lns> alkisg, Agreed. I'm trying to hack together the old gnome-volume-applet to work in lucid, an older logout applet (or just leave it to the system menu) and put things the way they were before. Not even the older "Human" theme is shipping with it. At least WINDOWS let you go back to the original theme in XP!
<Lns> It's times like these where I wish there was an LTSP distro, so *we* could determine what's best for our environments.
 * alkisg notes that we can change some stuff in edubuntu ;)
<Lns> right but it seems as though it's a constantly uphill battle with our own "upstream" of ubuntu
#edubuntu 2010-04-06
<bencrisford> highvoltage: todays the day :)
<highvoltage> bencrisford: cool! I'm just catching up on a few things but I'll be around the whole day and give a bunch of bugs attention as well!
<highvoltage> (ps: I'm awake during more or less EDT timezome so day is more or less starting for me now :p)
<bencrisford> highvoltage: ok awesome :), #ubuntu-bugs is looking a bit dead at the moment, but hopefully a little later there'll be plenty of people around helping us squash some bugs :)
<bencrisford> and EDT? :P I thought you lived in south africa?
<bencrisford> i'm gonna make some lunch, back soon
<highvoltage> bencrisford: I do, but I work for a canadian company
<bencrisford> highvoltage: ah
<mgariepy> good morning everyone
<highvoltage> good morning mgariepy
<bencrisford> mgariepy: good morning, and happy bug day!  :)
<mgariepy> highvoltage, will you be over here by the summer ?
<highvoltage> mgariepy: sheesh. who knows.
<highvoltage> mgariepy: my visa can come any day... but it's been like that for the past 3 weeks, I don't know anymore
<mgariepy> ok ;)
<highvoltage> mgariepy: I check my postbox every day, as soon as I have it I'll be there in less than two weeks
<mgariepy> ok
<mgariepy> so shall we schedule a beer somewhere for 2012 ?
<mgariepy> ;)
<highvoltage> mgariepy: to make things worse, I can't even apply for a visa for the UDS because the canadian embassy has my passport
<highvoltage> mgariepy: hehe, yes, before the world ends :)
<mgariepy> yeah the day before then haha
<bencrisford> is there anything more depressing than slow downloads...
<mhall119> good morning
<mhall119> highvoltage: were you guys on holiday yesterday?
<highvoltage> mhall119: yep, isn't it a holiday in the US too?
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> even Good Friday isn't a holiday for most people
<highvoltage> mhall119: ok, wow. I always thought that it's a public holiday in most of the world
<mhall119> in most of the world
<mhall119> we're backward when it comes to these things
<highvoltage> well, most countries where there's lots of christian people, at least :)
<mhall119> If I'm lucky, I'll get a full week of vacation time this year
<mhall119> highvoltage: well now that you're back, can you look over my new qimo packages in revu?
<highvoltage> mhall119: yep!
<highvoltage> mhall119: did you talk to anybody about a freeze exception yet?
<mhall119> I made the bug reports according top the FFe request guidelines
<mhall119> sispoty was helping me with that
<mhall119> I was told they were on the FFe queue, but I needed to have developer review and approval of the packages first
<highvoltage> mhall119: ok great
<sbalneav> Morning all
<mhall119> morning sbalneav
<JackLD> morning, I'm just lurking while I try and get some work done.
<bencrisford> JackLD: hi :)
<bencrisford> hello sbalneav :)
<sbalneav> Morning bencrisford
<sbalneav> I see highvoltage approved you!
<bencrisford> sbalneav: for..?
<sbalneav> I was off on Holidays last week, was going to do it, then saw that it had already been done.
<sbalneav> bugsquad, I beleive
<highvoltage> sbalneav: probably website team?
<sbalneav> So, good piece of news, due to some hard work by DtkrKranz and myself, Sabayon's back in Debian Unstable!
<sbalneav> bencrisford: Didn't you apply for bugsquad?
<highvoltage> sbalneav: cool :)
<sbalneav> I may be confused.
<sbalneav> First day back after 10 off, and the coffee hasn't kicked in yet :)
<bencrisford> sbalneav: lp says ive been a member since november
<bencrisford> :S
<sbalneav> lol
<sbalneav> never mind me then.  Carry on Seargent Major!
<bencrisford> and dont talk about coffee!  im trying to stop drinking it :(
<sbalneav> Whatever for?!
<mhall119> blasphemy
<bencrisford> ive been drinking too much coffee..
<bencrisford> now i get headaches if i go a day without it
<bencrisford> so i think its time to cut down on my caffeine in-take
<bencrisford> im not doing very well though
<bencrisford> im ready to give up giving up already
<sbalneav> Well. moderation in all things.
<bencrisford> yeah
<highvoltage> bencrisford: that's been happening to me too recently, it took me a while to figure out that it was the headaches was caused by withdrawel
<sbalneav> Do like I do.  No more than 3 cups a day, all before 2 PM :)
<bencrisford> highvoltage: yeah, yesterday evening i had a splitting headache, and then i realised i hadnt had any coffee that day
<bencrisford> and the last few days ive been really craving chocolate, which has caffeine in right?
<bencrisford> i wasnt hungry at all, just really wanted some choco :P
 * bencrisford wonders what makes old monitors so heavy
<highvoltage> bencrisford: transformers!
<bencrisford> highvoltage: :/
<highvoltage> (well and big tubes :) )
<bencrisford> i have never actually looked inside a monitor
<bencrisford> i was planning on turning one into a fish tank once
<highvoltage> if you do, just be careful, some parts keep a high charge even when it's unplugged and turned off
<bencrisford> but didnt know how id seal up the vents
<bencrisford> maybe i wont..
<bencrisford> :P
 * bencrisford is getting angry with his dell optiplex gx110
<bencrisford> i dont want to boot from hdd, cd OR diskette
<highvoltage> I think what people do is basically build a fish tank that can fit inside the monitor, instead of turning the monitor itself into a fish tank
<bencrisford> i want to boot from usb
<bencrisford> highvoltage: oh
<bencrisford> i never got around to looking in to it
<bencrisford> i just thought it would be cool :P
<bencrisford> :@ how am i meant to boot from usb when apparently my box hasnt even heard of it
<bencrisford> i want to install edubuntu on it so i have a low spec testing platform
<bencrisford> but the cd drives jammed and i cba to fix it
<alkisg> bencrisford: why don't you want to boot from a diskette, and install edubuntu over the network?
<alkisg> (if your motherboard doesn't support usb booting, that is...)
<bencrisford> alkisg: i didnt know that was possible
<bencrisford> diskettes can fit an iso on? :S
<alkisg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDNetboot#line-75
<sbalneav> No, but you can fit etherboot on 'em.
<alkisg> And you'll need the diskette from rom-o-matic to netboot
<bencrisford> i cant get internet on my dell box
<sbalneav> Or, just pop in a pci network card that does support pxe.
<bencrisford> well i could ethernet
<bencrisford> but im miles away from the router
<alkisg> Hey sbalneav, we missed you :)
<bencrisford> and im not that bothered about installing edu
<sbalneav> Back from hollydays :)
<alkisg> True holidays, with no net... :D
<sbalneav> yes
<sbalneav> Sometimes, I just need a break :)
<bencrisford> whoa floppys are slow
<highvoltage> mhall119: I'll do a review on those packages in about 2 hours
<mhall119> thanks
<sbalneav> So, I've got a 32 bit Ubuntu install here.  How do I turn it into a 64 bit install?  Just install a different kernel?
<bencrisford> sbalneav: ive never really thought about that...
<bencrisford> is there an ubuntu amd64 channel?
<sbalneav> ubuntu-server'd probably be the people to ask.
<sbalneav> I'd really rather not re-install.
<mgariepy> sbalneav, if you find out i would like to know :)
<bencrisford> id be interested as well, i dont need to know, but it could come in useful at some point
<highvoltage> bencrisford: syncing to the latest edbuntu build so that I can check latest issue statusses, about 82% done syncing
<highvoltage> sbalneav: there's no real supported way to do it, you could replace the kernel and then re-install the packages, but some packages break on re-installation and it's probably best to just re-install
<sbalneav> Yeah, kvm's busted on 32 bit karmic.
<mhall119> I think reinstalling is the easiest way to get from 32 to 64
<sbalneav> So far, the only way proffered by ubuntu is to move to 64 bit
<bencrisford> highvoltage: :)
<bencrisford> i have to go out for two hours..  brass band rehearsal :P
<Ahmuck-Sr> sbalneav: ur migrating ur users on the upgrade?
<sbalneav> Ahmuck-Sr: This is just my own personal box.
<sbalneav> I'm looking at trying out davical: www.davical.org
<sbalneav> I have 3 choices:
<sbalneav> 1) repackage the latest source release ---> time consuming
<sbalneav> 2) Just "install the source, luke!" ---> Easy, but not-easily-upgradable
<alkisg> (08:42:41 μμ) sbalneav: So, I've got a 32 bit Ubuntu install here.  How do I turn it into a 64 bit install?  Just install a different kernel? ==> afaik the only way is to reinstall :)
<sbalneav> 3) Run a Debian Lenny box under KVM and use his upstream released .debs ---> ran into KVM issue.
<sbalneav> So, it's looking like 2) at the moment ;)
<ogra> sbalneav, 4) ask upstream to also provide i386 debs :)
<sbalneav> Well, they're _all
<sbalneav> I'm just going to try installing the debian lenny debs, for a laugh
<sbalneav> it's all in php
<ogra> if they are _all you can install them on i386 anyway
<sbalneav> Preparing to replace libawl-php 0.37 (using libawl-php_0.42-0_all.deb) ...
<sbalneav> Unpacking replacement libawl-php ...
<sbalneav> Preparing to replace davical 0.9.7-0 (using davical_0.9.8.4-0_all.deb) ...
<sbalneav> Unpacking replacement davical ...
<sbalneav> Setting up libawl-php (0.42-0) ...
<sbalneav> Setting up davical (0.9.8.4-0) ...
<sbalneav> huh
<sbalneav> Well, so far so good :)
<sbalneav> Huh!  Well, after I updated the database schema, away it goes.
<sbalneav> So:
<Ahmuck-Sr> i looked at ical, and calandering solutions.  there are few that are actually compliant.
<sbalneav> Davical seems to be the only one that's even trying.
<sbalneav> works with iPhone's right out of the box
<Ahmuck-Sr> one was bedework, the other was sojo(?)
<ogra> if y'all woulödnt be so evophobic you could just use evo :)
<sbalneav> I will
<Ahmuck-Sr> compliant via webcal, devcal, and groupcal
<sbalneav> We're looking at moving to evo
<ogra> sweet
<sbalneav> with davical on the backend.
<ogra> ah
<vmlintu> The calendaring stuff is a big mess..
<sbalneav> I absolutely, positively MUST have group/shared calendaring.
<Ahmuck-Sr> sorry, sogo
<Ahmuck-Sr> http://www.scalableogo.org/english.html
<Ahmuck-Sr> i'd consider one that is standards compliant imho
<vmlintu> I went through everything I could possibly find two years ago and it seemed like every solution supported half of the clients..
<Ahmuck-Sr> http://www.groupdav.org/implementations.html
<Ahmuck-Sr> http://caldav.calconnect.org/implementations/servers.html
<vmlintu> What I learnt was that if you need to sync with mobiles, you have to check those first..
<Ahmuck-Sr> looks like davical is caldav compliant
<sbalneav> What I'd love to find, even if I had to pay, is a blackberry caldav client.
<Ahmuck-Sr> The Funambol SOGo Connector allows any SyncML enabled devices to fully synchronize contacts, events and tasks with SOGo. The connector is fast and reliable. It features :
<Ahmuck-Sr> anywho, i settled upon sogo
<sbalneav> Ahmuck-Sr: Know of any BB caldav clients?
<Ahmuck-Sr> http://nexthaus.com/
<Ahmuck-Sr> http://nexthaus.com/products_b_blackBerry.html
<Ahmuck-Sr> now you too can have your crackberry :)
<Ahmuck-Sr> and sync it too
<Ahmuck-Sr> anywho, it connects with sogo.  i'm out for a bit, need to complete a magazine
<sbalneav> thanks.
<Ahmuck-Sr> anywho, bedework is more on the educational side vs the commercial side, but it's java
<Ahmuck-Sr> and iirc, bedework was intergratable with moodle or some type of online classroom software
<Ahmuck-Sr> bedework was specifically built for education, and is used in colleges
<Ahmuck-Sr> https://www.forge.funambol.org/download/ - the open source edition(?)
<vmlintu> Zimbra has also caldav, but you have to pay for the mobile stuff..
<Ahmuck-Sr> Funambol is the leading mobile open source project and leading provider of open source mobile ... The Funambol Sync Client for Mac OS X adds SyncML capabilities to the Apple OS, ... Funambol JavaME/BlackBerry Email Client (ALL VERSIONS) .
<Ahmuck-Sr> one of them, i i dont' recall which wrote the file out in xml and a standard form, rather than some crazy dev's idea of what it should be :)
<Ahmuck-Sr> fwiw, i dumped tbird & sbird in favor of evolution
<sbalneav> Ideally, what I'd like is just some BB app that I can install directly on the BB and just point it at the caldav server, and voila!
<sbalneav> Thanks for all the info.
<Ahmuck-Sr> BB == bulliten board?
<sbalneav> BlackBerry
<vmlintu> sbalneav: are you looking something that is fully open source?
<sbalneav> On the blackberry side? No, don't care about that.  I'll gladly buy something.
<vmlintu> I mean for the server
<sbalneav> On the server side?  Yes, since we need to interact with our case management application, so I need to be able to dig into the guts so I can have the application add calendar entries for court dates, etc.
<vmlintu> Blackberries are not sold here, so I have no idea how they work..
<sbalneav> They're closed source, so I have no idea how they work either.  I'm forced to carry one around, and I can tell you, they suck :)
<sbalneav> However, if you're in business, you have to support the crackberries :)
<vmlintu> I had to get syncing working with nokia's symbian phones and I doubt that anything can suck more..
<vmlintu> I went for zimbra as at the time it had the only working implementation for mail for exchange clients on symbian
<vmlintu> It's not fully open source either, so it's probably not for you
<vmlintu> This calendar stuff reminds me of the fact that we'd need some kind of calendars also for schools..
<Ahmuck-Sr> well ... yes
 * Ahmuck-Sr picks up the dead fish he's been beating for a while
<Ahmuck-Sr> sorry, i'l go back to lurking.  i did not arrive here to be onery
<bencrisford-E63> Finally got Irc working on my mobile
<bencrisford> bencrisford-E63: :)
<Lns> Hi guys
<Lns> how's bug day going? Sorry I'm coming in late here
<Lns> guess not very active eh?
<bencrisford> Lns: hasnt been as "epic" a bug day as i would have hoped :), but weve had a few bugs triaged successfully
<bencrisford> pedro_ has been working very hard on the gimp bugs :)
<Lns> cool :) Are we including Gimp with default install?
<bencrisford> Lns: im not sure
<bencrisford> but its been lited at the tinyurl/EduBugs since i can remember
<bencrisford> listed*
<bencrisford> hopefully we'll get some more participants before the end of the day
<bencrisford> if nothing else i think weve made people realise where we are and how much we need help
<bencrisford> the 300 open bugs says that quite nicely
<Lns> That is a very good thing in and of itself
<bencrisford> yep
#edubuntu 2010-04-07
<bencrisford> night all
<mhall119> highvoltage: jdstrand uploaded 2 of my qimo packages
<highvoltage> mhall119: what's left?
<mhall119> qimo-games, whichI believe was uploaded previously, but has had some changes done to it since then
<mhall119> and whatever needs to happen now to get an FFe
<bencrisford> morning all
<Kamping_Kaiser> morning :)
<bencrisford> highvoltage: is there a meeting tonight?  because the agenda still has last weeks time/date and content
<highvoltage> bencrisford: eek, I thought I had updated the time, will do so now...
<bencrisford> highvoltage: i can if you want
<highvoltage> bencrisford: yep, feel free to go ahead!
<bencrisford> i have a couple of things to add to the agenda also if thats ok
<highvoltage> bencrisford: yep, it is
<bencrisford> highvoltage: i can just get rid of last weeks agenda?  or is it archived somewhere?
<bencrisford> or does it stay there?  or what?
<bencrisford> i got rid of it, but if it is meant to be anywhere i have it saved locally
<highvoltage> bencrisford: depends, some things we discuss every week, if we don't have to discuss it again you can take it off
<bencrisford> highvoltage: ok, ill put back the website stuff and maybe the artwork ?
<bencrisford> what team can upload to edubuntu-docs?
<stgraber> edubuntu-dev can do that
<bencrisford> stgraber: ok
<bencrisford> stgraber: are edubuntu hosting any openweek sessions?  because id be happy to help out
<bencrisford> i hosted a gaming session last year so i know how it works
<stgraber> I haven't answered Amber's mail yet, though it shound like a good idea
<stgraber> I'll reply that we'll, I've been doing the one last year
<sbalneav> Morning all
<stgraber> bencrisford: sent a talk proposal
<stgraber> hey sbalneav
<stgraber> long time no see ;)
<sbalneav> Back from holidays :)
<mhall119> stgraber: could you review my qimo- packages in revu?
<stgraber> sbalneav: so, is everything ready for the Edubuntu hackfest ? ;)
<stgraber> mhall119: would be great if you could find someone else, I have a press conference here in a few minutes and I have the whole asterisk stack to look at in revu :(
<stgraber> mhall119: did you try poking people in -motu ?
<mhall119> stgraber: I'll hit up highvoltage
<mhall119> jdstrand in -motu reviewed and uploaded qimo-session and qimo-wallpaper
<mhall119> but he suggested I get others to review them as well
<highvoltage> mhall119: I thought you said all but -games have already been uploaded?
<mhall119> also, I'm not sure what else I need to do to get a FFe
<highvoltage> mhall119: or did you mean just to revu?
<mhall119> highvoltage: I uploaded to revu, jdstrand is marked in revu as having uploaded them (to where, I don't know)
<highvoltage> mhall119: ok, sounds like you'll just need that FFE then so that the archive admins can approve them
<highvoltage> mhall119: if I understood correctly you did file exceptions for them?
<mhall119> I filed bugs for them
<mhall119> according to the wiki guide for FFe
<mhall119> is there a separate place to file an FFe?
<highvoltage> ok great
<bencrisford> did somebody say hackfest?!
<mhall119> highvoltage: bug 522720, 522729 and 522731
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522720 in qimo/2.0 "[needs-packaging] qimo-session" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522720
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522729 in qimo/2.0 "[needs-packaging] qimo-games" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522729
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522731 in qimo/2.0 "[needs-packaging] qimo-wallpaper" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522731
<bencrisford> the meetings in half an hour right?
 * bencrisford is wondering if he has time for a snooze
<stgraber> yep, meeting in 30min
 * bencrisford sets alarm clock
<bencrisford> if im late you guys'll know why :P
<highvoltage>  * Edubuntu meeting in about 3 minutes
<bencrisford> highvoltage: okey doke
 * bencrisford couldnt sleep
<highvoltage> bencrisford: heh, had coffee again? :)
<bencrisford> highvoltage: lol, not a drop, all day :/
<bencrisford> and im really tired
<highvoltage> Lns, mhall119], sbalneav, stgraber: just in case you missed it, we're starting in #ubuntu-meeting
<bencrisford> and i shant be going to sleep tonight, going to germany at 1am
<highvoltage> bencrisford: sounds like fun!
<highvoltage> (unless you're driving being that tired)
<bencrisford> nah, is my brass band
<bencrisford> were playing some concerts in the rhineland
<bencrisford> we got a coach and everything :D
 * stgraber waves
 * bencrisford waves back at stgraber in the wrong channel
<highvoltage> hey mgariepy :)
 * bencrisford will be back in 25 minutes
<mgariepy> hey
<Lns> So has anyone given any thoughts to the new panel applets in lucid? as in, ubuntu one, all the im/email/individual stuff that schools probably don't need?
<alkisg> See? we could upload a package that hides those panels, and any team that wants to, they could include it in their metapackages... :D
<alkisg> *applets
<stgraber> sorry for not being around much at this meting
<stgraber> was caught in a few internal meetings :(
<Lns> stgraber, hehe, stupid work =p
<Lns> alkisg, that would be cool
<Lns> I think it might be a good idea to look at some projects debian edu is doing - check this out, I never even seen this before.. http://wiki.debian.org/CipUX
<highvoltage> stgraber: np, we kept it short
<Lns> sbalneav, ^^^
<mgariepy> i guess i missed the meeting too hehe, i only catched the line when highvoltage said "ok that's it for this meeting then, thanks everyone"
<highvoltage> mgariepy: heh, we basically had a quick summary of where we are technically (will post to the list) and a discussion on how to get more contributors and how to make edubuntu more interesting for contributors
<bencrisford> and a little bit of discussing the advocacy team and how marketing materials coule be effectively shared and distributed
<highvoltage> bencrisford: are you going to create that branch?
<bencrisford> it would be easier if it was created by the advocacy team though right?  because then members could upload to it
<highvoltage> bencrisford: yep, you're a member of it right?
<bencrisford> highvoltage: yeah but i thought only admins could make branches for teams?
<bencrisford> admins of said team i mean
<highvoltage> bencrisford: I guess we'll have to make you an admin then
<bencrisford> highvoltage: is that easy to do?
<highvoltage> bencrisford: yep, it's done
<bencrisford> wow, i never knew you could do stuff like that so quickly on lp
<highvoltage> bencrisford: ~edubuntu-council has to be admin in all of our teams, but it doesn't have to be the only one
<bencrisford> highvoltage: im pretty sure ive seen a couple of teams where edubuntu council isnt admin
<bencrisford> and i thought it looked a bit dodgy
<highvoltage> bencrisford: for some of the sub-teams that doesn't affect packages or other code we can make quick changes without having to vote or anything formal like that
<highvoltage> bencrisford: then it's not an official edubuntu team :)
<highvoltage> (or a bug)
 * bencrisford points to https://edge.launchpad.net/~edubuntu-doc
<bencrisford> highvoltage: ^
<highvoltage> eek, that one is still owned by Will van der Leij
<bencrisford> yep
<bencrisford> some recent membership applications and an apparently inactive admin
<highvoltage> bencrisford: yes that would be a bug then :)
<bencrisford> highvoltage: i think i might have seen one owned by pygi at some point as well
<bencrisford> im not sure though
<bencrisford> maybe not...
<bencrisford> there must be some reason why i thought that, but im not sure what it is
<bencrisford> highvoltage: shall i register that branch then?
<highvoltage> bencrisford: yep, it's your baby :)
<bencrisford> woo :) a hosted branch right?
<bencrisford> this is the first time ive registered one i think
<bencrisford> highvoltage: ok, i think its all done :)
<bencrisford> shall i do a readme file in there somewhere explaining it?
<highvoltage> bencrisford: yep, lots, I think the LP help links to it
<bencrisford> ok, ill check it out, thanks :)
 * bencrisford 's bzr doesnt want to find the edubuntu-advocacy branch :/
<bencrisford> ohh
 * bencrisford needs to push it ?
<bencrisford> highvoltage: http://pastebin.com/iAqLUrst - is that ok for a readme file
<bencrisford> i didnt want canonical to be sued by some graphic designer :P
<highvoltage> bencrisford: yep
<bencrisford> ok
<bencrisford> ill add some of the official logo files and then push it
<highvoltage> bencrisford: I guess ideally we'd want material under a free license, more than just being redistributable, but redistributable ate least keeps it legal
<bencrisford> highvoltage: i think if we just work on keeping it legal for now
<bencrisford> because at the moment it will just be our little edubuntu "crew" contributing anyway, and thats if any of us get the time
<bencrisford> once we get a more active team
<bencrisford> then we can work on more complex licensing
<bencrisford> is that ok with you?  because if its not then i dont mind looking in to free licensing ideas..
<bencrisford> i guess i could have a word with the #ubuntu-marketing folks about it
<Kamping_Kaiser> arguably using 'non-free' works makes licencing more complex :)
<bencrisford> Kamping_Kaiser: i dont like thinking that far ahead :S
<bencrisford> it confuses me
<bencrisford> for now, distribution rights keep it legal
<bencrisford> but i am asking some docs and marketing people about licenses
<bencrisford> i wont push the branch until its sorted
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> licencing confuses everyone :(
 * Kamping_Kaiser -> work. 'later
<bencrisford> later Kamping_Kaiser :)
<bencrisford> highvoltage: mdke recommended a cc-by-sa license
<bencrisford> should i put that?  or leave it as re-distributable
<highvoltage> bencrisford: we can reccomend that license, it's a good free license, but I wouldn't explicitely want to exclude content released under other free licenses
<bencrisford> highvoltage: ok, ill mention it in the readme
<bencrisford> what i could ask is that materials are uploaded in their own folder with a .txt file explaining the licenses etc
<bencrisford> maybe
<bencrisford> or ask for details in the commit message
<bencrisford> that would make more sense perhaps
<bencrisford> highvoltage: im gonna snooze for a bit
<bencrisford> i think the branch is set up and pushed properly :)
<highvoltage> bencrisford: not a bad idea! I might join you... erm... so to speak
<bencrisford> hehe
<bencrisford> were leaving for germany in 1hr and 25 minutes
<bencrisford> and im already tired
<bencrisford> if i dont sleep now i wont until tommorrow night :S
<highvoltage> how long will you be there?
<bencrisford> 4 days..?
<highvoltage> ok cool.
<bencrisford> ill be back monday i think
<bencrisford> even if im just in bed all day
<bencrisford> if the hotel has wifi then i can be on irc on my nokia
<bencrisford> but im not gonna pay the extortionate european internet rates on my phone
<highvoltage> ah you're not taking along a notebook?
<highvoltage> ouch.
<bencrisford> nah, i figured it wouldnt be worth the hassle..
<bencrisford> and if it got stolen
<bencrisford> then that wouldnt be good :/
<highvoltage> that's one thing at least about South Africa, mobile internet is cheap and plentiful :)
<bencrisford> :)
<bencrisford> i pay 15 pounds a month for unlimited internet on my nokia e63
<bencrisford> i get unlimited texts and 75 minutes too
<bencrisford> which is good
<highvoltage> not bad.
<bencrisford> but in europe i dont think my contract works :/
<highvoltage> on MTN here, you pay around £0.01/MB
<bencrisford> wow
<highvoltage> I guess lots of international people will be using that when they visit for the soccer world cup later this year :)
<bencrisford> PAYG mobile internet is expensive here
<bencrisford> oh yeah, world cup
<bencrisford> football isnt really my thing
<highvoltage> yeah that's on MTN Pay as you go :)
<highvoltage> yeah I'm not into it either, but there's lots of hype atm so it's hard to miss
<bencrisford> footballs alright
<bencrisford> for the first 10 minutes
<bencrisford> then it gets boring
<bencrisford> rugby's good
<bencrisford> but i like to have my laptop around when im watching
<highvoltage> yeah people are rugby crazy here too
<bencrisford> its the springboks right?
<bencrisford> i didnt know what one was until i went to namibia
<highvoltage> bencrisford: yep
<bencrisford> highvoltage: anyway ill be saying goodnight and goodbye to my lappy any minute, so i might as well say farewell now
<bencrisford> ill try and check in on irc if i can
<highvoltage> bencrisford: yep, keep well hope you don't get ripped off too much on internet charges!
<bencrisford> if not i should be around next week, during which i can hopefully work on some marketing material and market the marketing team :)
<bencrisford> i think ill stick to wifi as soon as im on european soil
<highvoltage> cool, have fun!
<highvoltage> and goodnight
<bencrisford> ogra: whats the wifi like in germany?
<bencrisford> obviously i dont expect you to know every hotspot, but some countries have more coverage than others
<bencrisford> :)
<bencrisford> highvoltage: i should stop being such a geek and enjoy the time i have without internet :)
<bencrisford> farewell everyone :)
#edubuntu 2010-04-08
<mhall119> highvoltage: I had to make a bug fix to qimo-session, I had a couple of typos in a config file
<mhall119> can you check it and re-upload?
<highvoltage> mhall119: it's best to let that existing one get in and then I'll just upload again after that
<highvoltage> mhall119: we don't have to go through revu either once the package is in the archive
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> what's the process once it's in archive?
<highvoltage> mhall119: then I can just sponsor any changes you need to make, you can provide it as a debdiff or just give me (or another motu member) the changes
<mhall119> ok
#edubuntu 2010-04-09
<mhall119> All 3 Qimo packages have been accepted into 10.04!!
<mhall119> highvoltage: qimo-* packages made it through FFe!
<pleia2> FFe?
<pleia2> congrats mhall119 :)
<mhall119> FFe=Feature Freeze Exception
<mhall119> it means, despite being late, qimo-* packages will be in Universe for Luci
<mhall119> Lucid
<pleia2> aj. rogjt
<pleia2> gah
<pleia2> ah, right
<mhall119> I'll be so happy to tell Ubuntu users "just apt-get install qimo-session"
<highvoltage> mhall119: I saw the e-mails about the tarball problems, did you or jamie fix it?
<mhall119> tarball problems?
<mhall119> I haven't seen those emails yet, let me check
<highvoltage> mhall119: I'm not sure whether it was my fault yet, I'll check in about 30 minutes after some people here leave
<mhall119> ok, I'll check my end
<mhall119> thanks for the heads up
<mhall119> highvoltage: unless I screwed up how I was handling the .orig.tar.gz file, I'm not sure what's going on
<mhall119> when I debuild -us -uc, the .deb I get doesn't have an archive within an archive
<alkisg> Anyone with some experience in python packaging (setup.py, dist-utils etc) that cares to help in properly packaging sch-scripts? :)
 * mhall119 needs to learn pythong packaging
<mhall119> highvoltage: I did the dpkg-source -x 14:42 < mhall119> thanks for the heads up
<mhall119> gah, dpkg-source -x qimo-session_2.0.0-ubuntu1.dsc
<mhall119> and it didn't find the extra archive
<mhall119> did you have to re-package it to upload it?
<highvoltage> mhall119: nope, bit it is possible that something might have gone wrong on my side, I'll check and let you know within the hour or so
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> he said it won't effect the FFe grant at least
<nubae> mhall119: I'm interested in python packaging, I have a python program I'd like to package..... did u write down your instructions somewhere?
<mhall119> nubae: I said I need to learn it
<mhall119> I have no idea how to properly package python apps
<nubae> :-) ok... same boat then, however, I have been packagin pythong apps for opensuse for quite a while
<nubae> but they are rpms
<nubae> and I use buildservice for that
<nubae> in theory, u can also cretedebs that way, but perhaps doing it the ubuntu prooopeer way would be better
<mhall119> yeah, there's a difference between creating debs, and creating debs the ubuntu way
<mhall119> if you want to get them into the repos, it's gotta be the ubuntu way
<nubae> yah... :-(
<nubae> I've been putting that off for far too long... I need to get into it though since I'm supposed to be at least moving towards a edubuntu membership position...
<mhall119> heh, me too
<Lns> Has anyone here looked into how skolelinux does user administration with lwat?
<Lns> It seems to be something that edubuntu could really use..it's user/group/system administration based on an existing LDAP schema for schools specifically
<alkisg> We should at least copy their ldap schema and make a package out of it, for easy ldap installation...
<Lns> alkisg: check this out
<Lns> http://maintainer.skolelinux.org/debian-edu-doc/en/debian-edu-lenny-manual.html#AEN792
<Lns> it looks pretty mature
<Lns> i'm talking to the skolelinux ppl right now and they say upstream lwat project is dying..maybe with a joint effort with us and skolelinux it could help maintain it
<Lns> hehe, speak of the devil.. hi and1bm ;)
 * alkisg doesn't really like web-based administration tools...
<alkisg> I'd prefer if users-admin or some other tool was modified to support ldap, like kuser does
<Lns> but this is much more..this does dns/dhcp and a lot of other things, and already has a schema built out
<Lns> imho there's nothing wrong with web based admin tools as long as you secure them
<alkisg> Nah I'm not worried about security, I don't like their interface
<alkisg> Sure, having a default ldap schema in ubuntu (could be the same as skolelinux) would be great
<Lns> well i'm just saying, there's a tool that already seems to do what edubuntu lacks for a school environment...it would be worth looking into collaborating on
<alkisg> But it isn't actively maintained anymore?
<alkisg> Why is that?
<Lns> not sure..looking at the site right now
<Lns> it looks like it was a project by a company at bzz.no
<alkisg> Btw, for schools using thin & fat clients (not standalone PCs) ldap isn't really important... ldm ssh authentication works fine, and users-admin for creating/editing users accounts...
<Lns> alkisg: i would really think that depends on the size of the infrastructure
<Lns> and yikes...users-admin? Did they ever even fix the sorting by name bug?
<alkisg> Sure, but if a school has some thousands of users, then it surely has a capable sysadmin that can install ldap manually... :)
<Lns> alkisg: that's not a good assumption to make!
<alkisg> Sure, I too want an easier ldap installation method - but I'd like it to be ubuntu-wide, not edubuntu-specific... so that it gets more support
<Lns> alkisg: well of course, that's why I'm suggesting to both the edubuntu-devs and skolelinux teams that a possible collaboration might help everyone :)
<alkisg> http://maintainer.skolelinux.org/debian-edu-doc/en/debian-edu-lenny-manual.html#AEN159 ==> "Dynamic desktop icons and menu options that adjust based on user group." - cool...
<Lns> Yeah, there are tons of similarities between us and them
<Lns> cheers all :)
#edubuntu 2010-04-10
<mhall119> highvoltage: did you have a chance to look at that archive issue?
#edubuntu 2011-04-04
<mgariepy> good morning everyone
<highvoltage> good morning mgariepy
#edubuntu 2011-04-08
<ubuntu4shane> I have used ubuntu for quite a while now, and I'm looking for a way to limit my kids usage on the computer, I'm considering switching over to edubuntu on the computer my kids use, is there a time limit app with edubuntu?
<ubuntu4shane> I used timekpr in the past, but it has been dropped by it's devs, I don't suppose there is a way to get edubuntu or someone to pick up the project?
<FrozenZia> hello -- in a bit of a fix, trying to get this ltsp-server connected to the internet.
<FrozenZia> #ltsp-channel awfully quiet just now, thought I might try here.
<FrozenZia> fresh install, ubuntu 10.04 (Ltsp-server install), with fixed IP address for the internet connection...
<FrozenZia> I can't ping the router that the server's connected to.
<FrozenZia> "ip route" output looks right,
<FrozenZia> ifconfig output looks right also, but there's probably something simple I'm missing or don't know what to look for.
<FrozenZia> Veeeeeery interesting. To be sure I didn't get confused with eth0 and eth1 during setup, I started with a liveCD of Mepis, made note of which NIC was eth0, and labeled it. Seems that what the liveCD considered to be eth0 was not what Ubuntu10.04 considered to be eth0, so my configuration was backwards.
<GOMI> what does this mean :  warning . detected that screensaver has left the bus .        after hat my ubuntu crashes ?!?!?!
#edubuntu 2011-04-09
<tommy_> 有人在么
<tommy_> who chat with me??
<alkisg> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tommy_> can you speak chinese/
<tommy_> my english is very poor .
<alkisg> No, but I believe there's a chinese ubuntu channel
<alkisg> Maybe ubuntu-cn
<tommy_> where?
<alkisg> Try typing: /j #ubuntu-cn
<tommy_> ok ..thank you!
<alkisg> You're welcome
<tommy_> alkisg .where are you from ?
<alkisg> Greece
<tommy_> Greece is far from China it?
<tommy_> i come from china .
<alkisg> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=el&geocode=&q=greece&aq=&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=33.984987,79.013672&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=%CE%95%CE%BB%CE%BB%CE%AC%CF%82&t=h&z=5
<alkisg> Or you don't have access to google.com?
<tommy_> My English is poor, said there may be errors, please read them carefully.
<tommy_> yes
<tommy_> i using google.
<alkisg> Yeah Greece is far from China.
<alkisg> 希臘
<tommy_> is 希腊
<tommy_> you write wrong
<alkisg> Google translate :)
<tommy_> google is not very accurate
<tommy_> What we can talk in Chinese?
<alkisg> No :)
<tommy_> why?
<alkisg> Because I don't speak Chinese
<tommy_> you can learn chinese
<alkisg> OK, if you learn Greek first
<tommy_> i don't speak e
<alkisg> Ask your questions in #ubuntu-cn
<tommy_> ha ha
<tommy_> Where the questions asked are very deep Oh!
<tommy_> alksg
<tommy_> You there?
#edubuntu 2011-04-10
<rklapp> I have questions. Can anyone help me?
<HedgeMage> rklapp: IRC is a little different than the real world... asking permission is considered rude.  Instead, just ask the question and be prepared to wait a while for someone who knows the answer to wake up.
<HedgeMage> We don't know whether we can help you until we know what you need help with, so asking first is like taking roll call -- kind of pointless.
<rklapp> First of all, I'm using the Maverick Meerkat version. Is this the right place?
<HedgeMage> sure
<HedgeMage> Really, just relax and ask your question :)
<rklapp> My video has a problem. It'
<rklapp> It's stuck in low res mode.
<rklapp> ron@ubuntu:~$ nvidia-xconfig
<rklapp> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<rklapp> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<rklapp>                   Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default
<rklapp>                   Screen".
<rklapp> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
#edubuntu 2012-04-02
<reach> is there any educational apps for lubuntu
#edubuntu 2012-04-03
<TheProf> Good day. Perhaps a beginner question but I'm not sure what is the correct process. I'd like to install edubutu 11.10 but I only have a CD drive. Doesn't boot from USB either. What should I do?
<alkisg> TheProf: some options: 1) netboot it from a nearby PC (it's very easy),
<alkisg> 2) install the ubuntu cd and then install the edubuntu packages you want over it,
<alkisg> 3) use the plop boot manager to boot from cd first and usb then,
<alkisg> 4) copy the kernel from the cd to your disk and boot it with the same parameters
<TheProf> alkisg, Thank you very much.
<alkisg> For (1), see the automation section of this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDNetboot
<alkisg> I.e. you boot your other pc with the edubuntu cd and only run 1 command
<TheProf> OK I'll take  a look at that link
#edubuntu 2012-04-05
<AMIGAS> education is key, learn, learn with edubuntu. :)
<AMIGAS> who is running edubuntu here?
<jbicha> what's your actual question?
<AMIGAS> no
<AMIGAS> what are the functions and future that comes with edubuntu?
<highvoltage> clouds, tablets, phones, metals. anything's possible.
<AMIGAS> clouds? what i not get clouds on lubuntu
<alkisg> stgraber: (for when you're online): I synced epoptes with debian, everything's fine, no known bugs etc. But I've a question about translations:
<alkisg> Yesterday someone committed a Portuguese translation in launchpad, will that be automatically included for Precise or should I make a last upload right before final freeze?
<highvoltage> no known bugs!?
 * highvoltage should do some testing
<alkisg> Hehe
<stgraber> alkisg: AFAIK epoptes doesn't currently set "X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack: yes" against the source package in debian/control, so they won't be imported
<stgraber> alkisg: you could upload epoptes with "X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack: yes" appended to the source section of debian/control so that translations are moved to the langpacks and will get updated with langpacks refresh
<stgraber> alkisg: or you can do a translation update release close to release
<alkisg> stgraber: is that also true for packages in universe?
<alkisg> Or is it only for main?
<alkisg> Got it, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Universe_Translations_in_LP
<alkisg> Ty!
<stgraber> alkisg: that field is only useful for universe but it's very new and we didn't really announce it to avoid bloating the langpacks
<stgraber> alkisg: though I was told I should definitely try it for edubuntu packages
<alkisg> Well I can do both, i.e. a last upload before final freeze with the translations and that directive set to yes
<alkisg> Ah no, it uses translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu, not /epoptes
<alkisg> So it'll confuse the translators a lot
<alkisg> Duplicate translations unsynced with upstream, even if upstream translations are in launchpad itself
<stgraber> I think it's possible to have LP sync them when the package is linked with the project, I've setup that for pastebinit and arkose but it wasn't too clear if that worked at all
<stgraber> so I guess for 12.04 if you're happy with the current level of translation for epoptes, you can keep it as it's and we can figure out the details for 12.10
<alkisg> Yup ^ :)
<alkisg> 20 languages, not bad for a new project, italc never had that many :)
<highvoltage> cool
<highvoltage> alk<tab> hrohp :(
 * highvoltage wants a direct line to alkis!
<highvoltage> stgraber: would you have time to websitify your email?
<stgraber> highvoltage: not really unfortunately, quite busy today trying to get all my current work done as I'll only get back to work on Tuesday
<stgraber> highvoltage: might be able to do it later tonight though
<highvoltage> no problem if you don't have time tonight then I could do it tonight as well
<cog> Synaptic on current doesn't do anything after clicking on 'details' & the check box for to close after installation, currently claims to configure xscreensaver-gl
<cog> current means 11.10
<cog> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
#edubuntu 2012-04-06
 * highvoltage does some epoptes translations
<highvoltage> "Epoptes rekenaarkameradministrasieprogram"
<highvoltage> that's a long word :)
<stgraber> highvoltage: yay, edubuntu upgrades cleanly again! took almost a week to have that compiz mess sorted
<highvoltage> cool
#edubuntu 2012-04-07
<highvoltage> fff
<troy> hello
<troy> hi everyone
<troy> I'm new to edubuntu and ltsp--was wondering if I could get some pointers
#edubuntu 2013-04-03
<highvoltage> that's weird. my rsync turned my edubuntu isos into 2 symlinks that says
<highvoltage> ../20130402.1/raring-dvd-amd64.iso and ../20130402.1/raring-dvd-i386.iso
 * highvoltage restores and syncs again
#edubuntu 2013-04-06
<abd_bela>  I ve installed the stable squeeze 6.0.7 64-bit on a server, connection through the xdmcp works well without problem thin client. Unfortunately some old software (eg gnuplot, lyx, ...), so I did the update with wheezy depot and there problem.  The login window appears on thin client then disappears right away after with error on thin client I think there is incompatibility with xfree86 and keyboard / mouse?!
#edubuntu 2014-03-31
<highvoltage> stgraber: kk
#edubuntu 2014-04-04
<buzzubzz> I am wondering if there is a lightweight edubuntu with an attractive GUI. I am starting a project where I will be building computers for K-5 aged kids from donated parts. I will need it to be lightweight enough to run smoothly on hardware ranging from 5-10yrs old.
<shashi> hi
<shashi> anyone there to give a little advice .. novice here
#edubuntu 2017-04-03
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: gdm3 (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.24.0-0ubuntu1 => 3.24.0-0ubuntu2] (edubuntu, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (zesty-proposed/main) [0.7.9-89-gbf7723e8-0ubuntu1 => 0.7.9-90-g61eb03fe-0ubuntu1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [0.7.9-48-g1c795b9-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 0.7.9-90-g61eb03fe-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [0.7.9-48-g1c795b9-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 0.7.9-90-g61eb03fe-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.7.9-48-g1c795b9-0ubuntu1~16.10.1 => 0.7.9-90-g61eb03fe-0ubuntu1~16.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxd (xenial-backports/main) [2.8-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1 => 2.12-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxd (yakkety-backports/main) [2.4.1-0ubuntu1.1 => 2.12-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxd (zesty-proposed/main) [2.12-0ubuntu1 => 2.12-0ubuntu2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2017-04-05
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: gnome-shell (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.24.0-0ubuntu1 => 3.24.0-0ubuntu2] (desktop-extra, edubuntu, mozilla, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (zesty-proposed/main) [0.7.9-89-gbf7723e8-0ubuntu1 => 0.7.9-90-g61eb03fe-0ubuntu1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxd (zesty-proposed/main) [2.12-0ubuntu2 => 2.12-0ubuntu3] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2018-04-03
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: open-vm-tools (xenial-proposed/main) [2:10.0.7-3227872-5ubuntu1~16.04.2 => 2:10.2.0-3ubuntu0.16.04.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cpufrequtils (bionic-proposed/universe) [008-1 => 008-1build1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxd (bionic-proposed/main) [3.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 3.0.0-0ubuntu2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: einstein (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.dfsg.2-9 => 2.0.dfsg.2-9build1] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: gksu (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.2-9ubuntu1 => 2.0.2-9ubuntu2] (edubuntu)
#edubuntu 2018-04-04
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: einstein (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.dfsg.2-9 => 2.0.dfsg.2-9build1] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (artful-proposed/main) [18.2-0ubuntu1~17.10.1 => 18.2-4-g05926e48-0ubuntu1~17.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (bionic-proposed/main) [18.2-0ubuntu1 => 18.2-4-g05926e48-0ubuntu1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [18.2-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 18.2-4-g05926e48-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: einstein (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.dfsg.2-9 => 2.0.dfsg.2-9build1] (edubuntu)
#edubuntu 2018-04-05
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: einstein (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.dfsg.2-9 => 2.0.dfsg.2-9build1] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: rarian (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-6 => 0.8.1-6build1] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: einstein (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.dfsg.2-9 => 2.0.dfsg.2-9build1] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (bionic-proposed/main) [18.2-0ubuntu1 => 18.2-4-g05926e48-0ubuntu1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: einstein (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.dfsg.2-9 => 2.0.dfsg.2-9build1] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: wxpython3.0 (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.2.0+dfsg-6 => 3.0.2.0+dfsg-7] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio) (sync)
#edubuntu 2018-04-06
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: wxpython3.0 [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.2.0+dfsg-7] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: wxpython3.0 [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.2.0+dfsg-7] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: wxpython3.0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.2.0+dfsg-7] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: wxpython3.0 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.2.0+dfsg-7] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: wxpython3.0 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.2.0+dfsg-7] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: wxpython3.0 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.2.0+dfsg-7] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxd (bionic-proposed/main) [3.0.0-0ubuntu2 => 3.0.0-0ubuntu3] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2018-04-07
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: calibre (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.20.0+dfsg-1 => 3.21.0+dfsg-1] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio) (sync)
#edubuntu 2018-04-08
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: edubuntu-meta (bionic-proposed/universe) [15.12.7 => 15.12.8] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: accepted edubuntu-meta [source] (bionic-proposed) [15.12.8]
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: edubuntu-meta (bionic-proposed/universe) [15.12.8 => 15.12.9] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: accepted edubuntu-meta [source] (bionic-proposed) [15.12.9]
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: yorick (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.04+dfsg1-7 => 2.2.04+dfsg1-9] (edubuntu) (sync)
#edubuntu 2019-04-02
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: calibre (disco-proposed/universe) [3.39.1+dfsg-2 => 3.39.1+dfsg-2build1] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio) (sync)
#edubuntu 2019-04-04
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: sphinx (disco-proposed/main) [1.8.5-1 => 1.8.5-1ubuntu1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2019-04-05
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: open-vm-tools (disco-proposed/main) [2:10.3.5-8 => 2:10.3.10-1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server) (sync)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxd (disco-proposed/main) [1:0.4 => 1:0.5] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxd (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:0.4 => 1:0.4.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxd (disco-proposed/main) [1:0.4 => 1:0.6] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxd (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:0.4 => 1:0.4.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2020-03-30
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: human-theme (focal-proposed/universe) [0.39.2 => 0.39.3] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: indicator-power (focal-proposed/universe) [12.10.6+17.10.20170829.1-0ubuntu4 => 12.10.6+17.10.20170829.1-0ubuntu5] (edubuntu, ubuntu-budgie, ubuntu-mate)
#edubuntu 2020-03-31
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: ispell-lt (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-8 => 1.2.1-8ubuntu1] (edubuntu, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: indicator-printers (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.7+17.10.20171101-0ubuntu1 => 0.1.7+17.10.20171101-0ubuntu2] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: open-vm-tools (bionic-proposed/main) [2:11.0.1-2ubuntu0.18.04.2 => 2:11.0.5-4ubuntu0.18.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: open-vm-tools (eoan-proposed/main) [2:11.0.1-2ubuntu0.19.10.2 => 2:11.0.5-4ubuntu0.19.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxcfs (bionic-proposed/main) [3.0.3-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 => 3.0.3-0ubuntu1~18.04.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxcfs (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.0.4-2 => 3.0.4-2ubuntu1] (edubuntu)
#edubuntu 2020-04-01
<CHATFREAK> THIS CHANNEL HAS BEEN INFECTED WITH COVID-19 | ALL CHATTERS MUST QUARANTINE ON ɪʀᴄ.ꜱᴜᴩᴇʀɴᴇᴛꜱ.ᴏʀɢ #ꜱᴜᴩᴇʀʙᴏᴡʟ
<CHATFREAK> █░█▀█░█▀▀░░░█▀░█░█░█▀█░█▀▀░█▀█░█▄░█░█▀▀░▀█▀░█▀░░░█▀█░█▀█░█▀▀
<CHATFREAK> █░█▀▄░█░░░░░▀█░█░█░█▀▀░█▀▀░█▀▄░█▀▄█░█▀▀░░█░░▀█░░░█░█░█▀▄░█░▄▄
<CHATFREAK> █░█░█░█▄▄░▄░▄█░█▄█░█░░░█▄▄░█░█░█░▀█░█▄▄░░█░░▄█░▄░█▄█░█░█░█▄█
<CHATFREAK> HAVE A SAFE 𝗔𝗣𝗥𝗜𝗟 𝗙𝗟𝗢𝗢𝗗𝗦𝗗𝗔𝗬 SCROS!
<CHATFREAK> HATFREAK queuebot ogra Metacity gsaslis Rondom ajmitch el ubottu PeperPots_______ ogra_ ubuntulog
#edubuntu 2020-04-03
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: python-cssselect (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1ubuntu1 => 1.1.0-2] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio) (sync)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (focal-proposed/main) [20.1-10-g71af48df-0ubuntu2 => 20.1-10-g71af48df-0ubuntu3] (core, edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud)
